# NF General Request Thread V8



## Bontakun (Jul 26, 2014)

Here you can post all general * 'Does anyone have Avas/Signatures of Character/Series xyz?'* type of requests. 


*The Rules*​
1. Post your request not more than* twice* and please don't get impatient if it will be ignored. 
2. Everyone can do requests. You can say "I'm gonna make this or that" but that doesn't exclude other people from doing them as well. 
3. The person who requested can choose first and take as many items as they wants. Leftovers are free for grabs for everyone else.
4. *Don't request the same thing here and in one of the shops. *
5. Don't spam.

Most importantly: This is not a Request Shop so there's no guarantee that your request is gonna be made by someone. 

Have fun. :3



Link to old thread​


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jul 26, 2014)

Can someone make a senior set please.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 27, 2014)

@Blue


----------



## EJ (Jul 27, 2014)

I will subscribe.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 27, 2014)

Ares said:


> @Blue



Nice.

Thanks man.


----------



## Impact (Jul 27, 2014)

add dotted borders


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 27, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> add dotted borders







MegaultraHay said:


> Can someone make a senior set please.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Impact (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks!, 24'd will get back to ya


----------



## Shanks (Jul 27, 2014)

MegaultraHay said:


> Can someone make a senior set please.





opps, forgot sig:


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 27, 2014)

MegaultraHay said:


> Can someone make a senior set please.


----------



## trance (Jul 27, 2014)

150 x 200 please?


----------



## Kaiser (Jul 27, 2014)

Can someone resize this one in 150x200 format?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 27, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150 x 200 please?








Blake said:


> Can someone resize this one in 150x200 format?





edit:this is too big, so have to remove some frames. I can also add borders again (or a different borders) if ya want.


----------



## Kaiser (Jul 27, 2014)

Sabo said:


> edit:this is too big, so have to remove some frames. I can also add borders again (or a different borders) if ya want.


No problem it's fine like this. Thanks


----------



## Shanks (Jul 27, 2014)

Blake said:


> No problem it's fine like this. Thanks



Not sure why your ava is not moving. Trying this one:


----------



## Solace (Jul 27, 2014)

Any HD or at least fair quality Daenerys gif avatars? Any size, preferably larger so I can crop them xo


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## ℛei (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Byakkö (Jul 27, 2014)

Solace said:


> Any HD or at least fair quality Daenerys gif avatars? Any size, preferably larger so I can crop them xo



I couldn't find any really nice ones so I'll let someone else take care of you, sorry!



Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls





edit: oops rei got you already


----------



## Alicia (Jul 27, 2014)

anybody got a femshep ava? preferably 150x200


----------



## Rob (Jul 27, 2014)

This the right one?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 27, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> This the right one?



I was hoping for a fancy PS'ed one but thanks bro I'll take it

Edit: wait are you 180pg.?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 27, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> anybody got a femshep ava? preferably 150x200


----------



## Rob (Jul 27, 2014)

@Daft 

I was just making sure I had the right character.

Edit: Not that I'd be able to do anything like that ^ 

But whatever


----------



## Shanks (Jul 27, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> I was hoping for a fancy PS'ed one but thanks bro I'll take it
> 
> Edit: wait are you 180pg.?





Roƅ said:


> @Daft
> 
> I was just making sure I had the right character.
> 
> ...



How does this look? 



I honestly want some constructive feedback.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 27, 2014)

Solace said:


> Any HD or at least fair quality Daenerys gif avatars? Any size, preferably larger so I can crop them xo



Are you these okay?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alicia (Jul 27, 2014)

Ehh, I found some great femshep stock myself, but thanks anyways people.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jul 27, 2014)

150x200 avi please
and senior sig size


----------



## Shanks (Jul 27, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> 150x200 avi please
> and senior sig size


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jul 27, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Shanks (Jul 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls



Had to delete some frames


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls



Here it is without frame/quality loss:


----------



## Sablés (Jul 28, 2014)

Senior avatar with white borders please.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 28, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Senior avatar with white borders please.



Eh, you'd only get like the beginning of his eyes in the middle. 

Do you have another gif unless you don't mind?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 28, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Senior avatar with white borders please.



Not possible, unless we expand it like crazy with outside borders./


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Sablés (Jul 28, 2014)

Ah, it's fine then. Repped both of you .


----------



## Fiona (Jul 28, 2014)

150 x 200 avy please :33

Also if you could somehow darken it to match my siggy I would literally love you.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 28, 2014)

Fiona said:


> 150 x 200 avy please :33
> 
> Also if you could somehow darken it to match my siggy I would literally love you.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Shanks (Jul 28, 2014)

Fiona said:


> 150 x 200 avy please :33
> 
> Also if you could somehow darken it to match my siggy I would literally love you.





*edit: 1st time got ninja'ed by Miyamoto Musashi*


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 28, 2014)

can someone make  under the size limit without ruining it?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 28, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> can someone make  under the size limit without ruining it?



trying to not remove any frames and reduce the quality as little as possible.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 28, 2014)

when i double click it on my pc or upload it here, it won't play, there's just the first frame. does it need to be under the size limit(500kb) to work or am i doing something wrong?

EDIT; nevermind, the quality's dropped a bit but it's working now. thanks mate 


aaaaand i can't rep you :/


----------



## Shanks (Jul 28, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> when i double click it on my pc or upload it here, it won't play, there's just the first frame. does it need to be under the size limit(500kb) to work or am i doing something wrong?
> 
> EDIT; nevermind, the quality's dropped a bit but it's working now. thanks mate
> 
> ...



Cheers,

All good.

Try these links if you still have issues.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Bansai (Jul 28, 2014)

Second one was no problem at all. I didn't have to do anything but to crop it.



As for the second one, though, I didn't know where to crop it, I had to cut out more than half of the frames and to prevent it from having to cut out even more (because the movement would become more than just shitty), I decided to reduce the colors because luckily it doesn't make much of a difference here. Another problem was that I had to enlarge it so it lost some quality.


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 28, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls



Like this?



edit: ah...^^


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks, guys. :33


----------



## Undead (Jul 28, 2014)

Any Kisame avatar's 150X200? Please and thank you.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 28, 2014)

Paragon said:


> Any Kisame avatar's 150X200? Please and thank you.


----------



## Byakkö (Jul 28, 2014)

Paragon said:


> Any Kisame avatar's 150X200? Please and thank you.


----------



## Rob (Jul 28, 2014)

I wish I would have saved my old one. I would have given it to you. 

Here,


----------



## Kanki (Jul 28, 2014)

Any GoT avi's?

edit:

Or sets?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 28, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> Any GoT avi's?
> 
> edit:
> 
> Or sets?





This w/o a sig solos.


----------



## EJ (Jul 28, 2014)

Could I please get more Michiko to Hatchin sets.


----------



## Impact (Jul 28, 2014)

Add dotted borders to these pls.


----------



## Rob (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## BiNexus (Jul 28, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Add dotted borders to these pls.



Here you are:


----------



## Impact (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks guys, 24'd atm.


----------



## Evolution (Jul 28, 2014)

A pretty big request here.
I want these resized to 150x200.




And the sig resized to 550x400 and if the quality can be improved it would be great.


Will pay every attempt with rep.
Thanks.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 28, 2014)

EVO said:


> A pretty big request here.
> I want these resized to 150x200.
> 
> 
> ...







For the sig I sharpened it to make it look more clear but the aspect ratio is as close as I could get to what you wanted.


----------



## Evolution (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you, repped.
Just another thing, the 4th image. Can you add the border it had in the original pic? I think it looked better with it.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 28, 2014)

EVO said:


> Thank you, repped.
> Just another thing, the 4th image. Can you add the border it had in the original pic? I think it looked better with it.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks Kai. I didn't know if you wanted it or not, sorry about that.


----------



## Evolution (Jul 28, 2014)

It's alright, it worked out well in the end.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 28, 2014)

EVO said:


> A pretty big request here.
> I want these resized to 150x200.
> 
> 
> ...



It's sorted. But I just wanted to comment that she looks pretty cute. Who's that? I might find some cool stock to make new avatars out of her for the giveaway thread.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 28, 2014)

Sabo said:


> It's sorted. But I just wanted to comment that she looks pretty cute. Who's that? I might find some cool stock to make new avatars out of her for the giveaway thread.



Sagae Haruki from Akuma no Riddle aka Kyouko (from Madoka's) older self.


----------



## Evolution (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry guys, another fast request. I just found this and instantly liked it.
And avatar with Haruki (girl on the right) please.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 28, 2014)

EVO said:


> Sorry guys, another fast request. I just found this and instantly liked it.
> And avatar with Haruki (girl on the right) please.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 28, 2014)

EVO said:


> Sorry guys, another fast request. I just found this and instantly liked it.
> And avatar with Haruki (girl on the right) please.


----------



## Evolution (Jul 28, 2014)

Awesome, thanks guys.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 28, 2014)

Talia said:


> Could I please get more Michiko to Hatchin sets.




Got some sets here.


----------



## santanico (Jul 29, 2014)

avy resize plz





^can I get this one in a 100x100 avy at 39.1 kb or lower


----------



## Shanks (Jul 29, 2014)

starr said:


> avy resize plz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



had to delete some frames of the second one


----------



## Vasco (Jul 29, 2014)

an avatar please 150x200

itd be cool if you made the hands visible


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 29, 2014)

Yamazaki! said:


> an avatar please 150x200
> 
> itd be cool if you made the hands visible


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Set out of this please: 

The guy and the name LANM as ava and the sig resized. Will rep and cred :33

EDIT: Ava and sig are senior sized, Ava can also just be the LANM part

Thanks


----------



## Shanks (Jul 29, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Set out of this please:
> 
> The guy and the name LANM as ava and the sig resized. Will rep and cred :33
> 
> ...







or maybe abit more colour?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 29, 2014)

@Sabo
Gonna see in a few hours, I can't see any images because my internet is fucking up. Btw, thanks


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jul 29, 2014)

_

150 x 200. Can I get one with the same border as my current avatar, and one without, for comparison. Please and thank you. _


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 29, 2014)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _
> 
> 150 x 200. Can I get one with the same border as my current avatar, and one without, for comparison. Please and thank you. _


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jul 29, 2014)

_Thanks, I'll think I'll use the borderless one. _


----------



## Aphelion (Jul 29, 2014)

Does anyone have any sigs of Griffith from Berserk?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 29, 2014)

TheEndAll said:


> Does anyone have any sigs of Griffith from Berserk?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2014)

150x200, same quality pls


----------



## Shanks (Jul 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200, same quality pls


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks; gotta spread


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Sabo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Taking this


----------



## Jagger (Jul 29, 2014)

Could someone please resize this to a reasonable sig size with rounded border?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 29, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Could someone please resize this to a reasonable sig size with rounded border?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shanks (Jul 29, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Could someone please resize this to a reasonable sig size with rounded border?  Thanks in advance!


Senior size, rounded border.


edit:


----------



## Jagger (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you both.  

Repped.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 30, 2014)

Looking to put this into an avatar.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 30, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Looking to put this into an avatar.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 30, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Looking to put this into an avatar.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 30, 2014)

Remind me to rep you.

Thank you


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 30, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Request for a sig .gif of
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _I did it if you're still interested_


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jul 30, 2014)

_

Width = 480. Please resize height proportionally if you can. Thanks. :33_


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 30, 2014)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _
> 
> Width = 480. Please resize height proportionally if you can. Thanks. :33_


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jul 30, 2014)

_Thanks again, but do you think you could reduce the file size for the GIF somehow. I checked and it seems to be 1.6 MB, and I think 1.0 MB is the limit for signatures. _


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 30, 2014)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _Thanks again, but do you think you could reduce the file size for the GIF somehow. I checked and it seems to be 1.6 MB, and I think 1.0 MB is the limit for signatures. _



If you just wanted it to reach the limit, I could cut down on the other one's file size if you want it to be bigger:


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jul 30, 2014)

Ares said:


> If you just wanted it to reach the limit, I could cut down on the other one's file size if you want it to be bigger:


_No, that one you just posted should be good. 

Now I need to spread. _


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jul 30, 2014)

_And now I'm 24'd. _


----------



## trance (Jul 30, 2014)

My current ava with a thin block border please?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 30, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> My current ava with a thin block border please?


----------



## Rob (Jul 30, 2014)

I take it you meant "Black" borders.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 30, 2014)

mfw I read it as "Black".


----------



## trance (Jul 30, 2014)

Fucking 24'd. 

Will rep both you fuckers when not.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2014)

150x200 please, same quality


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 please, same quality


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks; 24'd 

if I could trouble someone for this as well


----------



## Shanks (Jul 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> if I could trouble someone for this as well


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2014)

Much obliged


----------



## Bonly (Aug 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Can I get these resized to 150X200


----------



## Shanks (Aug 1, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 1, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonly (Aug 1, 2014)

Sabo said:


>




Gitty got damn you guys are fast lol. Thanks my good sirs


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 1, 2014)

someone get rid of the background in this,plz.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 1, 2014)

Revy said:


> someone get rid of the background in this,plz.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks. *reps*


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 1, 2014)

Revy said:


> someone get rid of the background in this,plz.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you as well.*reps*


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 1, 2014)

i want 170x170 of this picture for my profile picture please


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 1, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> i want 170x170 of this picture for my profile picture please


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 2, 2014)

150x200 and 175x250


----------



## Shanks (Aug 2, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> 150x200 and 175x250


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 2, 2014)

thanks, i need to spread.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 2, 2014)

umm it doesn't move?? ://


----------



## Izaya (Aug 2, 2014)

150x220 please 

Is it possible to make a gif out of ?
If you can't it's perfectly fine and just leave it be


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2014)

Can you get it the same quality as the stock?


----------



## Rob (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't really see a difference. I can try again though. I'll edit it in here I guess.

Edit: Here man. Sorry if it's still not right. I'm not sure what it is then.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2014)

That one is better, thank you. :33


----------



## Gin (Aug 2, 2014)

^ the ones above are over avatar filesize limits 

here's one within limits if you want, although I removed a few frames


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2014)

Much obliged.


----------



## Rob (Aug 2, 2014)

Hisοka said:


> ^ the ones above are over avatar filesize limits
> 
> here's one within limits if you want, although I removed a few frames



Quit making me look bad IN FRONT OF ALL MY FRIENDS!


----------



## Rob (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Bansai (Aug 2, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> I don't really see a difference. I can try again though. I'll edit it in here I guess.
> 
> Edit: Here man. Sorry if it's still not right. I'm not sure what it is then.



It's that you use GIMP


----------



## Rob (Aug 2, 2014)

Gin stop making me look bad IN FRONT OF ALL MY FRIENDS!


----------



## Alicia (Aug 2, 2014)

can someone add a dotted border to my ava plz? thnx in advance


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 2, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> can someone add a dotted border to my ava plz? thnx in advance


----------



## Alicia (Aug 2, 2014)

thnx but gotta spread first before I can rep


----------



## Magician (Aug 3, 2014)

Can someone make me a 175x250 Shin(Kingdom) avatar? Or at least find me some good stocks?

I would do it myself but when I went to google images I saw manga panels from chapters where I'm not at yet. Dem spoilers, I'm too scurred. 

I'm only on ch.243 so no spoiler images from beyond their plox.

Will rep you and love you 5ever.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 3, 2014)

can someone make a senior size avatar? 

rounded borders.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 3, 2014)

Oceania said:


> can someone make a senior size avatar?
> 
> rounded borders.





Unless you want it to be compressed this is the best I can do. :/


----------



## Shanks (Aug 3, 2014)

Oceania said:


> can someone make a senior size avatar?
> 
> rounded borders.



I've stretch the image a little to keep all the txt which looks a little weird. Though if it's not done, it will look like the above which is also not so good.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Shanks (Aug 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## kyochi (Aug 3, 2014)

150x200 please?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 3, 2014)

kyochi said:


> 150x200 please?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 3, 2014)

kyochi said:


> 150x200 please?


----------



## kyochi (Aug 3, 2014)

you guys work so fast  unfortunately, I just got 24 hour'ed so I will have to wait to rep you both 


thank you for your hard work!


----------



## Iruel (Aug 3, 2014)

Can I have  over a transparent background, avatar sized? (150x150)

And then  Sig-Sized over transparent background?

both without the white outline, preferably.

aswell as these two, also with the jins over a transparent background, sig-sized

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2014)

Gotta spread, Sabo.


----------



## Rob (Aug 3, 2014)

Iruel said:


> Can I have  over a transparent background, avatar sized? (150x150)
> 
> And then  Sig-Sized over transparent background?
> 
> ...



That's_ a lot _of work. 

You might just be better off dropping this request in an actual transparency shop.


----------



## Iruel (Aug 3, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> That's_ a lot _of work.
> 
> You might just be better off dropping this request in an actual transparency shop.



Ive seen much bigger requests  so i can be patient, im sure someone will get around to it. But where would i go to request in an actual transparency shop?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 3, 2014)

Senior size please


----------



## Shanks (Aug 3, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Senior size please


Had to delete two frames at the end to get right size.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 3, 2014)

150x200 avi please.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 3, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> 150x200 avi please.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 3, 2014)

thank you!!!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 3, 2014)

senior sig sized please


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 3, 2014)

Sabo said:


> All good. Your ava doesn't seem to be moving? Try downloading and re-upload to NF again?



i'm on my phone right now, i'll re-upload tomorrow on my PC


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 3, 2014)

ooh thanks, but i want it as my signature. like, i wanna know if the size is okay


----------



## Shanks (Aug 3, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> ooh thanks, but i want it as my signature. like, i wanna know if the size is okay



Ah sorry.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Shanks (Aug 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2014)

Dang, bruh--that was fast. IOU


----------



## Impact (Aug 4, 2014)

Senior size please?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 4, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Senior size please?


----------



## Impact (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks     .


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 4, 2014)

I was curious if anyone could make me neat avatar/banner sets of Jack Burton and The thunder dude from the three storms in Big Trouble In Little China regular or GIF sets..with dotted borders?


----------



## trance (Aug 4, 2014)

150 x 200 with a dotted border please?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 4, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150 x 200 with a dotted border please?


----------



## trance (Aug 4, 2014)

Appreciated.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 4, 2014)

Rion Sempai said:


> I was curious if anyone could make me neat avatar/banner sets of Jack Burton and The thunder dude from the three storms in Big Trouble In Little China regular or GIF sets..with dotted borders?



I've being trying to search for images/stocks, but having no luck. If you find some good images for me, I'm happy to make some sets for ya.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 4, 2014)

Rion Sempai said:


>


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 4, 2014)

that's dope as hell..I been trying to figure out how I can make a lighting big trouble in little china banner idea with the lightning eyes one as my avatar...any ideas?


----------



## Bonly (Aug 4, 2014)

Can someone resize that to 150X150 please


----------



## Bansai (Aug 4, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Can someone resize that to 150X150 please



​


----------



## Bonly (Aug 4, 2014)

Gin said:


> ​



Thank you my good sir


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 4, 2014)

ava size pls. :33


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> ava size pls. :33



Cut version:


Lossy full version:


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 4, 2014)

Perfect!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 4, 2014)

it still doesn't move?? :/


----------



## Bansai (Aug 4, 2014)

^ It should be working perfectly fine. Sabo made sure that it's under the file size limit and under the max size. Did you make sure to not just drag it to a folder on your computer but to save it properly before you upload it as your avatar?


----------



## Iruel (Aug 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 







^Utakata and Utakata/Saiken over a transparent background? senior avy size and sig sized respectively :3


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks; gotta spread

size is too big.......


----------



## Rob (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh god... Your gif isn't working... 

Is the File-Size too large again? 

Better? 

Sorry I keep screwing you over


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2014)

You good, bruh


----------



## Rob (Aug 4, 2014)

I can't find the goddamn file-size limits anywhere 

How big can they be?

If this doesn't work, Stunna, feel free to neg me for the rest of my life. 



Edit: It doesn't work, does it? 

I'm a failure,


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 4, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> I can't find the goddamn file-size limits anywhere
> 
> How big can they be?



500KB is the limit.


----------



## Rob (Aug 4, 2014)

So why weren't those working? 

I feel so bad now... 

Don't hate me Stunna


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Aug 4, 2014)

^314.81

I'm almost positive a few of mine were in that range


----------



## Shanks (Aug 4, 2014)

Lucasia said:


> can I get a 150x200 resize for this please?
> 
> 
> 
> a thousand gratitudes


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 4, 2014)

Gin said:


> ^ It should be working perfectly fine. Sabo made sure that it's under the file size limit and under the max size. Did you make sure to not just drag it to a folder on your computer but to save it properly before you upload it as your avatar?



i did save it normally.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 4, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> i did save it normally.



I drag it to my computer > upload in user CP

It's working right now for me? Maybe it's not working cuz your phone isn't supporting gif? I don't know.  Can you try it by saving my avatar with a computer and them once it works let me know and I can remove?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 4, 2014)

ok thanks i'll do it later on. i'll tell you if it's good


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Shanks (Aug 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Iruel (Aug 5, 2014)

Iruel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rerequesting.


----------



## Byakkö (Aug 5, 2014)

It is a LOT of work to get all of that transparent dude. Sorry, I certainly can't do it. :/


----------



## BiNexus (Aug 5, 2014)

Iruel said:


> rerequesting.



Here you are:


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2014)

150x200, same quality, no resizing pls


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200, same quality, no resizing pls


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks; gotta spread


----------



## trance (Aug 6, 2014)

My current ava with a thin black border?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 6, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> My current ava with a thin black border?


----------



## trance (Aug 6, 2014)

@Sabo

That's not really a *thin* black border, so I'm going with Ares' version.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 6, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> @Sabo
> 
> That's not really a *thin* black border, so I'm going with Ares' version.



Opps, sorry.

was just fixing. All good, no need to rep.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 6, 2014)

megadefeat


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 6, 2014)

_

150 x 200 avy of the girl, dotted border with margin, please and thank you. _


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 6, 2014)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _
> 
> 150 x 200 avy of the girl, dotted border with margin, please and thank you. _





Is this what you meant?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 6, 2014)

_You're fast, Ares. Should change your name to Hermes or something. 

And yes, thank you. _


----------



## Amol (Aug 6, 2014)

Can I get Jack Sparrow Avatar with senior member size  and Skull from pirates of caribbean movie as Sig ?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 6, 2014)

_

Transparency, please. :33_


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 6, 2014)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _
> 
> Transparency, please. :33_



Rarely doing transparency, is this good enough?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 6, 2014)

_Thanks. _


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2014)

gif of 9:24-9:26 "You cannot damage control this"


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 6, 2014)

Anyone got some Ratchet & Clank and Jak & Daxter stock? 

Preferably looking as close to the actual characters as possible.


----------



## Sablés (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## GIORNO (Aug 6, 2014)

err, how much smaller?


----------



## Sablés (Aug 6, 2014)

Nvm bigger is better


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 6, 2014)

150x200 avi please


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 6, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> 150x200 avi please


----------



## EJ (Aug 6, 2014)

More Michiko to Hatchin sets please.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 6, 2014)

thank you!


----------



## Shanks (Aug 6, 2014)

Talia said:


> More Michiko to Hatchin sets please.



Hey Talia, I remember making you a few sets recently and all the cool stocks I could find in Google was used up then. I have however made you come new .gif avatar if you're interested?

If you can find me some cool pictures/stock, I can help make into signatures/sets fpr ya.


----------



## EJ (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes, you vmmed me earlier about a week ago right? I'm just trying to get a bunch of sets of the anime. I really liked it.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 6, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> gif of 9:24-9:26 "You cannot damage control this"



Like this? Want me to make it into sig or avatar?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2014)

Can I get it same size?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Can I get it same size?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Shanks (Aug 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks; gotta spread


----------



## Bansai (Aug 7, 2014)

Made one with a better quality.


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2014)

My ava with a thin black border?


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2014)

Appreciated.


----------



## G (Aug 7, 2014)

Yoshikage Kira avatars (with blonde hair)


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 7, 2014)

G said:


> Yoshikage Kira avatars (with blonde hair)


----------



## Bjorn (Aug 7, 2014)

Can I have some Ragnar Lothbrok avatars? 150*200
Will rep and appreciate.


----------



## Arcana (Aug 7, 2014)

G said:


> Yoshikage Kira avatars (with blonde hair)


----------



## Arcana (Aug 7, 2014)

Bjorn said:


> Can I have some Ragnar Lothbrok avatars? 150*200
> Will rep and appreciate.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Aug 7, 2014)

Requesting Tohru Adachi (Persona 4) and Sajin Komamura avatars will rep multiple times and credit.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 7, 2014)

Josuke Higashikata said:


> Requesting Tohru Adachi (Persona 4) and Sajin Komamura avatars will rep multiple times and credit.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 7, 2014)

Anyone got Poison (Street Fighter) stock?


----------



## Arcana (Aug 7, 2014)

not even close


----------



## Shanks (Aug 7, 2014)

Ares said:


> Anyone got Poison (Street Fighter) stock?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 7, 2014)

Ares said:


> Anyone got Poison (Street Fighter) stock?


----------



## Arcana (Aug 7, 2014)

Ares said:


> Anyone got Poison (Street Fighter) stock?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sablés (Aug 7, 2014)

senior sized please


----------



## Shanks (Aug 7, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> senior sized please


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 7, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> senior sized please


----------



## Shanks (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucasia said:


> can I get a senior sized for this please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucasia said:


> can I get a senior sized for this please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that's a gif, it's not moving.


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh yeah wth? 

hmm I'll leave the url here 



will rep when not 24'd thanks guys


----------



## Shanks (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucasia said:


> Oh yeah wth?
> 
> hmm I'll leave the url here
> 
> ...



Now this looks much better, lol. I'll sort this out in about an Hr once I get home if none of the guys did it already.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucasia said:


> Oh yeah wth?
> 
> hmm I'll leave the url here
> 
> ...


----------



## Katou (Aug 8, 2014)

Ayane from Dead or Alive/Ninja Gaiden Gif Avy please


----------



## Shanks (Aug 8, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Ayane from Dead or Alive/Ninja Gaiden Gif Avy please



It was actually quite difficulit to find good stock. Below is what I got after 15mins. 



If you want more gif avatar, I can help do YouTube to .Gif for you. Just request in my shop here:


----------



## Vice (Aug 8, 2014)

Kakashi 
*Spoiler*: __ 



double MS


 please. 150x200.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 8, 2014)

Vice said:


> Kakashi
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Err, I don't see a picture, is there something you wanted specifically? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have no clue what double MS means other than double mangekyo which I can't find pictures of.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 8, 2014)

Vice said:


> Kakashi
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



From latest chapter and major spoiler.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 9, 2014)

Ratchet & Clank and Jak & Daxter (it doesn't have to be the duo) stock please.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 9, 2014)

Any FMA avatars would be greatly appreciated! Will rep, credit, etc.


----------



## Salad (Aug 9, 2014)

Watatsumi said:


> Any FMA avatars would be greatly appreciated! Will rep, credit, etc.


----------



## Arcana (Aug 9, 2014)

Watatsumi said:


> Any FMA avatars would be greatly appreciated! Will rep, credit, etc.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 9, 2014)

avatar please seinor size. 



rounded borders.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 9, 2014)

Oceania said:


> avatar please seinor size.
> 
> 
> 
> rounded borders.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 9, 2014)

very nice thank you.


----------



## Remyx (Aug 9, 2014)

Any Panty and Stocking sets of Stocking? I mean the anime...


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 9, 2014)

Arcana said:


>




Amazing. Thank you both - I'll probably get around to using all of them eventually.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 9, 2014)

150x200 avi please


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 9, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> 150x200 avi please


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 9, 2014)

thanks


----------



## RF (Aug 9, 2014)

150x200 please


----------



## Stelios (Aug 9, 2014)

Sakazuki said:


> 150x200 please





There you go


----------



## RF (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks bruh


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2014)

150x200 pls, of Sidney Poitier (the Black fellow), no resizing, just cropped


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls, of Sidney Poitier (the Black fellow), no resizing, just cropped


----------



## Shanks (Aug 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls, of Sidney Poitier (the Black fellow), no resizing, just cropped


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2014)

150x200 pls, cropped only


----------



## Shanks (Aug 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls, cropped only



weird that no one did this yet. Here"


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls, cropped only


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks; gotta spread


----------



## Table (Aug 10, 2014)

Can I get this in 150x200 with maybe a white or pale yellow cool dotted border?  Idk, just make it pretty.  Thanks!


----------



## Stelios (Aug 10, 2014)

Table said:


> Can I get this in 150x200 with maybe a white or pale yellow cool dotted border?  Idk, just make it pretty.  Thanks!



How's this:


----------



## familyparka (Aug 10, 2014)

Table said:


> Can I get this in 150x200 with maybe a white or pale yellow cool dotted border?  Idk, just make it pretty.  Thanks!



Hope it's okay.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 10, 2014)

Table said:


> Can I get this in 150x200 with maybe a white or pale yellow cool dotted border?  Idk, just make it pretty.  Thanks!


----------



## Impact (Aug 10, 2014)

Senior size, dotted borders


----------



## Bansai (Aug 10, 2014)

To give you a bigger selection I also made a multi-colored border for you. 
​


----------



## Table (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Shanks (Aug 10, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Senior size, dotted borders



Had to remove 1/2 the frames and reduce the quality to fit the size. I can also reduce the speed if you want. Let me know.


----------



## Impact (Aug 10, 2014)

Can u try reducing it Sabo


----------



## Shanks (Aug 10, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Can u try reducing it Sabo



Sure thing.


----------



## Impact (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice 

24'd atm


----------



## Hack Snyder (Aug 10, 2014)

Do you guys have any Capt. Falcon stocks?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 10, 2014)

Persecuted said:


> Do you guys have any Capt. Falcon stocks?


----------



## kyochi (Aug 10, 2014)

Let's see who will pick up these bad boys  

150x200:      

EDIT: 150x150:


----------



## Shanks (Aug 10, 2014)

kyochi said:


> Let's see who will pick up these bad boys
> 
> 150x200:
> 
> EDIT: 150x150:






Had to dlete some frames off the flower one.



edit: just saw your edit:


----------



## kyochi (Aug 10, 2014)

thanks sabo, my dude 


unfortunately, the last 3 aren't working for me, but that's fine!! they're too many avatars, now that I look at it  so 



and I'm 24 hour'ed .-. I wonder why, when it comes to you lol


----------



## Shanks (Aug 10, 2014)

kyochi said:


> thanks sabo, my dude
> 
> 
> unfortunately, the last 3 aren't working for me, but that's fine!! they're too many avatars, now that I look at it  so
> ...



Hey, I've just fixed the last 3 also. Let me know if it still doesn't work. Probably just need a couple more secs of loading time.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2014)

150x200 ples, dotted border 2-inch thick white interior pls


----------



## Shanks (Aug 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 ples, dotted border 2-inch thick white interior pls



You mean px, right?

Had to remove 1/2 the frames. Not exactly sure if this is what you wanted.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2014)

The second one is what I want; but the border keeps disappearing.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> The second one is what I want; but the border keeps disappearing.



Fixed:


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## Remyx (Aug 10, 2014)

Remyx said:


> Any Panty and Stocking sets of Stocking? I mean the anime...



**


----------



## Shanks (Aug 10, 2014)

Remyx said:


> **



How's these?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 11, 2014)

Remyx said:


> Any Panty and Stocking sets of Stocking? I mean the anime...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## trance (Aug 11, 2014)

An 150 x 200 avas or sets of Malthael?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 11, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> An 150 x 200 avas or sets of Malthael?



From Diablo 3?

Just these avatars:



edit: Just made this unique set:


----------



## Sablés (Aug 11, 2014)

150x200 white borders please


----------



## Shanks (Aug 11, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> 150x200 white borders please


----------



## trance (Aug 11, 2014)

150 x 200 with a dotted border please?


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 11, 2014)

150*200 please.One original speed & one a bit slow than the stock

If possible then a black white version.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 11, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> 150*200 please.One original speed & one a bit slow than the stock
> 
> If possible then a black white version.





edit: sorry just saw the B & W:


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 11, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150 x 200 with a dotted border please?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2014)

Border around these, please; same border as my avatar


----------



## Imagine (Aug 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Border around these, please; same border as my avatar






I had to cut some frames.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks; 24'd atm


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 11, 2014)

can someone make me a set with this picture

150x200 avi and a senior sized sig


----------



## Rob (Aug 11, 2014)

I just did some cropping. Not sure if you wanted anything else. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









And you're the first person I've met that likes Sakura this much


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 11, 2014)

aww thank you!


----------



## Kyousuke (Aug 11, 2014)

Any Sakura Kyouko sets around I can scoop up?


----------



## Tray (Aug 11, 2014)

150 x 200 ava for  plz with dotted borders and no special effects


----------



## Shanks (Aug 11, 2014)

Tray said:


> 150 x 200 ava for  plz with dotted borders and no special effects


----------



## Tray (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks, must spread first


----------



## Sablés (Aug 12, 2014)

Not sure if I can ask this here but I'd like a set of  with white borders and Text stating: Teresa of The Faint Smile


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 12, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Not sure if I can ask this here but I'd like a set of  with white borders and Text stating: Teresa of The Faint Smile






No clue how to text, if someone could add that that'd be great.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 12, 2014)

Sabo said:


> edit: sorry just saw the B & W:



Thanks. Reped.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 12, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Not sure if I can ask this here but I'd like a set of  with white borders and Text stating: Teresa of The Faint Smile



Guess I can sort this out as well. Hope you like these.


----------



## ℛei (Aug 12, 2014)

rei x jadeite avatars from sailor moon plz


----------



## Rob (Aug 12, 2014)

Hope I got the right characters (I don't watch SM ) 



Edit: Wait... where you wearing the 3rd avatar already?  

I need to pay more attention.


----------



## ℛei (Aug 12, 2014)

thank you  those look good *repped*

i'd love if others will make too


----------



## Shanks (Aug 12, 2014)

ℛei said:


> thank you  those look good *repped*
> 
> i'd love if others will make too



How's these? I can add borders also.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 12, 2014)

ℛei said:


> thank you  those look good *repped*
> 
> i'd love if others will make too


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 12, 2014)

Can someone get rid of the background in this and flip it over so I can wear it as a sig?


Also, make me an avy with a thin black border surrounding his face.:33

Will rep twice.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 12, 2014)

Revy said:


> Can someone get rid of the background in this and flip it over so I can wear it as a sig?
> 
> 
> Also, make me an avy with a thin black border surrounding his face.:33
> ...



like this? reduced image size for sig size also.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 12, 2014)

oh wait,nvm, didn't see the avy for a sec.

everything looks good.

I'll rep you again when I can.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 12, 2014)

Revy said:


> oh wait,nvm, didn't see the avy for a sec.
> 
> everything looks good.
> 
> I'll rep you again when I can.



Hey Revy,

Just my 2 cent, but the black border one doesn't seems to be consistent with the sig, so I've just made a transparent ava also. Up to you though.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 12, 2014)

Revy said:


> Can someone get rid of the background in this and flip it over so I can wear it as a sig?
> 
> 
> Also, make me an avy with a thin black border surrounding his face.:33
> ...





Oops, just realized how big it was.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks Ares.


Sabo said:


> Hey Revy,
> 
> Just my 2 cent, but the black border one doesn't seems to be consistent with the sig, so I've just made a transparent ava also. Up to you though.



I actually prefer the avy with the black border.Thanks for the suggestion and alternative though.


----------



## trance (Aug 13, 2014)

Thin black border around my current ava?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 13, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Thin black border around my current ava?


----------



## trance (Aug 13, 2014)

Holy shit. Fucking fast ass ^ (use bro). 

Thanks, bruh.


----------



## Bonly (Aug 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 













Can I get the above resized to 150X200 please


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 13, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Can I get the above resized to 150X200 please


----------



## Rob (Aug 13, 2014)

Edit: Ninja'd, and not sure what happened with the first one.


----------



## Bonly (Aug 13, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> Edit: Ninja'd, and not sure what happened with the first one.



Thank you my good sirs


----------



## trance (Aug 14, 2014)

Dotted border around my current ava?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 14, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Dotted border around my current ava?


----------



## trance (Aug 14, 2014)

24'd. 

Don't worry. I got you.


----------



## Magician (Aug 14, 2014)

175x250 Rock Lee ava, plz.

Reading dat old school Nardo.


----------



## Byakkö (Aug 14, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> 175x250 Rock Lee ava, plz.
> 
> Reading dat old school Nardo.



​


----------



## Rob (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 14, 2014)

Can someone make transparent and resize to 200 x 150 real quick? 



Would do it myself, but having issues with PS today.


----------



## santanico (Aug 14, 2014)

just madara plz :33 senior avy


----------



## Shanks (Aug 14, 2014)

starr said:


> just madara plz :33 senior avy


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 14, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Can someone make transparent and resize to 200 x 150 real quick?
> 
> 
> 
> Would do it myself, but having issues with PS today.


----------



## SLB (Aug 15, 2014)

150x200 by version is hella turrible.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 15, 2014)

Moody said:


> 150x200 by version is hella turrible.



Huh? what do you mean? You're wearing the 200x150 version already. Edit, oh sorry, no it's not.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 15, 2014)

Moody said:


> 150x200 by version is hella turrible.





removed that terrible flash also here:


----------



## SLB (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks, dude


----------



## Bonly (Aug 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 











I can get these resized to 150X200 please


----------



## Shanks (Aug 15, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonly (Aug 15, 2014)

Sabo said:


>



Thank you my good sir and I just saw that you have a shop of your own, congratz


----------



## Evolution (Aug 15, 2014)

A somewhat bit request here.
Can someone make me an avatar out of this? Resize to 150x200 and remove writing on the left.

And a sig out of these? Resize if needed and removal or writing.


Lastly, an avy + sig set out of this.


Edit: If colors can be altered a bit to match it would be highly appreciated.

Will pay every attempt with rep.
Thank you.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 15, 2014)

EVO said:


> A somewhat bit request here.
> Can someone make me an avatar out of this? Resize to 150x200 and remove writing on the left.
> 
> And a sig out of these? Resize if needed and removal or writing.
> ...


----------



## Evolution (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn, talk about fast and awesome. 
Thanks again Sabo. But, can you also remove the writing from the last image?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 15, 2014)

EVO said:


> Damn, talk about fast and awesome.
> Thanks again Sabo. But, can you also remove the writing from the last image?



Already done that and edit post before you post. 

That was actually pretty slow compare to this thread's standard. Probably just off peak time and the guys are all offline.


----------



## familyparka (Aug 15, 2014)

Removed the leftover particles in the last image.


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 15, 2014)

edit: ah no wonder I couldn't quote^^


----------



## trance (Aug 16, 2014)

Thin black border around my current ava?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 16, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Thin black border around my current ava?


That will be $50 buck + 500% interest per day if payment is delayed.


----------



## trance (Aug 16, 2014)

How bout I rep you and take the ava?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 17, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Imagine (Aug 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Stunna (Aug 17, 2014)

this too pls


----------



## Imagine (Aug 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> this too pls


----------



## kyochi (Aug 17, 2014)

150x200 avatars please 

the first three with  kind of border, or as close to that as possible 

thank you!


----------



## Shanks (Aug 17, 2014)

kyochi said:


> 150x200 avatars please
> 
> the first three with  kind of border, or as close to that as possible
> 
> thank you!



I did all 4 for you with and without borders so you can compare and take whatever you need.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 17, 2014)

Sabo, omae....  you're the only one I can rely on. 


I like them all. :byakuya thanksu.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2014)

can someone make this 150x150


----------



## Shanks (Aug 17, 2014)

Raiden said:


> can someone make this 150x150


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2014)

So sorry I meant 150x200. Will rep anyway tho.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 17, 2014)

Raiden said:


> can someone make this 150x150


----------



## Shanks (Aug 17, 2014)

Raiden said:


> So sorry I meant 150x200. Will rep anyway tho.



One just resize and 1 crop and resize.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2014)

Repped you both. Thanks guys.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 18, 2014)

150x200 avi please
i also want a senior signature


----------



## Shanks (Aug 18, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> 150x200 avi please
> i also want a senior signature


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 18, 2014)

thank you so much!


----------



## Stunna (Aug 18, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Shanks (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Marcο (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Rob (Aug 18, 2014)

TRI-TRI-TRIPPLE KILL!


----------



## Stunna (Aug 19, 2014)

150x200 pls; same quality


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls; same quality


----------



## Revolution (Aug 20, 2014)

grand Sasuke Uchiha signatures, preferably one with a hint of Hokageship


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 20, 2014)

I got this...i will edit my post with it. 

Here is the set:
For sarahmint:
Sasuke Hokage Set:

Avatar: 


Banner: 


I will take rep!


----------



## Revolution (Aug 20, 2014)

Rion Sempai said:


> I got this...i will edit my post with it. Here is the set:
> 
> 
> I will take rep!




Who is this for?  You forgot to include the pictures


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 20, 2014)

Look again, this is for you. I was editing them in in silly.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> grand Sasuke Uchiha signatures, preferably one with a hint of Hokageship



Sarah, always happy to help ya out. Made this for ya. The stock can be found by typing in "Sasuke Hokage" on Google image. Let's me know if you want to add border.

Hope you like it. That reminds me, I need to visit the FC more often.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 20, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Sarah, always happy to help ya out. Made this for ya. The stock can be found by typing in "Sasuke Hokage" on Google image. Let's me know if you want to add border.
> 
> Hope you like it. That reminds me, I need to visit the FC more often.




Thanks.  This is good but I need to 24rep.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2014)

150x200 pls, same quality


----------



## Bansai (Aug 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls, same quality



Like this?

​


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 20, 2014)

Any Madara's signatures in his prime time (dat cool red armor he used to wear) maybe related to his susanoo please? :33 Preferably FanArt or canon (colored), no edited anime screenshots please.
A whole set with avatar would be even more appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2014)

t0xeus said:


> Any Madara's signatures in his prime time (dat cool red armor he used to wear) maybe related to his susanoo please? :33 Preferably FanArt or canon (colored), no edited anime screenshots please.
> A whole set with avatar would be even more appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!



Made this for ya.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls





^ too big.

Have to reduce quality:


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks; gotta spread


----------



## SLB (Aug 21, 2014)

two avas out of this. One 150x150 and one 150x200

Both without the words please.


----------



## Bansai (Aug 21, 2014)

Moody said:


> two avas out of this. One 150x150 and one 150x200
> 
> Both without the words please.



With this height the words wouldn't get in the way anyway. 

​


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2014)

Moody said:


> two avas out of this. One 150x150 and one 150x200
> 
> Both without the words please.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 21, 2014)

Dark "Elena Gilbert" set from The Vampire Diaries?


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 22, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Made this for ya.



Wow, that is hella cool, man.:33 Thank you!

I am still open to Madara's signatures from anyone.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 24, 2014)

_Pls n thnx _


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 24, 2014)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _Pls n thnx _



If someone could add borders to these that would be great:


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 24, 2014)

_Thanks. 

I'll still wait for someone to make the borders but I'll wear them for now. _


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 24, 2014)

Ares said:


> If someone could add borders to these that would be great:


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 24, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


>



You need to teach me how to do this.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 24, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


>


_Thanks, but do you think you could somehow lower the signature's size to below 1MB? _


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 24, 2014)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _Thanks, but do you think you could somehow lower the signature's size to below 1MB? _



I just caught that. My apologies.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 24, 2014)

_Thank you. _


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 24, 2014)

150x200 avi of my sig please.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 24, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> 150x200 avi of my sig please.






That's the best I can do on these dimensions.
If you can provide a video source I can make a better.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 24, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> 150x200 avi of my sig please.



Here it is not compressed:


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 24, 2014)

thank you all! 

ETA: i will upload it when i'll be on my PC cuz i'm in my phone right now!


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Stelios (Aug 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls



There you go:


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2014)

Quality's too low for my likings.


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls







Stelios said:


> There you go:



I assume you use Gimp, are you converting to RGB mode and deoptimize before working on the Gif?
edit: you need to do that, otherwise the quality is horrible.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 24, 2014)

Unoptimized version of the same:


 I didn't lower the quality of the gif before though resize hmm. maybe that's just my gimp..

yeap gimp sucks ok 



Vengeance said:


> I assume you use Gimp, are you converting to RGB modus and deoptimize before working on the Gif?





No I just resized the gif maintaining aspect ratio and then used the crop tool.
I didn't play with the modes at all , I didn't expect that distortion in quality 
default gif editing mode is Indexed indeed


----------



## Roman (Aug 24, 2014)

Can someone to reduce the file size of the following to 1024KB please? If possible without reducing the canvas size significantly. Thanks in advance, +rep will be given.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 24, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Can someone to reduce the file size of the following to 1024KB please? If possible without reducing the canvas size significantly. Thanks in advance, +rep will be given.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Evolution (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello.

Can someone make me an avatar out of this with the same kind of border as Doctor Lamperouge's avy (or Azeruth's) and another one using straight borders instead of dotted. 

And a transparent sig out of this.


Both senior size.
Will rep any attempt.
Thanks.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 24, 2014)

EVO said:


> Hello.
> 
> Can someone make me an avatar out of this with the same kind of border as Doctor Lamperouge's avy and another one using straight borders instead of dotted.
> 
> ...



YouTube video link on the first one? If you can let me know exactly from what sec to what sec you want the avatar to be, I can do it for ya.

Trans sig here:


----------



## Evolution (Aug 24, 2014)

Sorry about that, I edited my post and it should have the correct image now. Could you also make a version where her eyes are a bit redder than usual?
I like the sig, but can you also add the 'trembling' lines?


----------



## familyparka (Aug 24, 2014)

EVO said:


> Sorry about that, I edited my post and it should have the correct image now. Could you also make a version where her eyes are a bit redder than usual?
> I like the sig, but can you also add the 'trembling' lines?



Hope you like them :3



Just tell me if u want any changes made.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 24, 2014)

EVO said:


> Sorry about that, I edited my post and it should have the correct image now. Could you also make a version where her eyes are a bit redder than usual?
> I like the sig, but can you also add the 'trembling' lines?



I was afriad you would say that... PS isn't reconisignig the background colour and keep deleting parts of the image. Took abit longer than expected to do. Not exactly perfect, but the best I can with the sig. Hope it's okay.




Avas here:


----------



## Evolution (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh, I had no idea Sabo. Sorry. It turned out good though, so thank you.
Thank you familyparka as well.


----------



## EJ (Aug 24, 2014)

Some Wolf's Rain sets please.

I'm looking for all kinds of the main characters more specifically the character called "Blue"


----------



## Shanks (Aug 24, 2014)

Talia said:


> Some Wolf's Rain sets please.
> 
> I'm looking for all kinds of the main characters more specifically the character called "Blue"



How are these? Let me know if you need to add borders.






​


----------



## EJ (Aug 24, 2014)

This looks good, thanks!


----------



## Tray (Aug 24, 2014)

150 x 200 for 

trans for


----------



## Tray (Aug 24, 2014)

It's alright.  Repped anyway


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 24, 2014)

Tray said:


> 150 x 200 for
> 
> trans for



Here's a non-rushed version of both: 

 (Did you want a transparency of this?)


----------



## Suit (Aug 25, 2014)

Could anyone show me some good Gohan sets? Will rep the first few if possible.


----------



## Atem (Aug 25, 2014)

Okay, can anyone remove the orange background here? It would be much obliged.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 25, 2014)

Avatar with bold black borders please.


----------



## Bansai (Aug 25, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Avatar with bold black borders please.



​Like this?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 25, 2014)

Who's that guy by the way? which tv series?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 25, 2014)

Gin said:


> ​Like this?



something like this one actually (for borders):


----------



## Salad (Aug 25, 2014)

Stelios said:


> Who's that guy by the way? which tv series?



The new Doctor from Doctor who.


----------



## Salad (Aug 25, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> something like this one actually (for borders):


----------



## Arcana (Aug 25, 2014)

Roo said:


> Could anyone show me some good Gohan sets? Will rep the first few if possible.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suit (Aug 25, 2014)

Arcana said:


> *Spoiler*: __



This is great. Can I take it? May not wear it for a while though.


----------



## Arcana (Aug 25, 2014)

Roo said:


> This is great. Can I take it? May not wear it for a while though.



Yep, it's okay


----------



## SLB (Aug 25, 2014)

Rounded border for my avatar, please.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 25, 2014)

Moody said:


> Rounded border for my avatar, please.


----------



## familyparka (Aug 25, 2014)

Moody said:


> Rounded border for my avatar, please.



Hope it's okay


----------



## SLB (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks, guys. Repped you both.


----------



## trance (Aug 25, 2014)

Any 150 x 200 Esdese avas? I need the highest quality ones.


----------



## familyparka (Aug 25, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Any 150 x 200 Esdese avas? I need the highest quality ones.



Hope you like them. I can add borders or whatever you like.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 25, 2014)

Resize to 150*200 please.Only Matt in the second stock.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 25, 2014)

Can anyone do me a Sig with the words PUMP and a gif moving inside the letters? 

EDIT: So yeah, something like this but with the words PUMP:



The background pic something like this:


----------



## familyparka (Aug 25, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Resize to 150*200 please.Only Matt in the second stock.



Hope it's okay.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 25, 2014)

^^ Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 25, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Any 150 x 200 Esdese avas? I need the highest quality ones.



This looks shit tier but the stock was being a bitch.


----------



## Detective (Aug 25, 2014)

Could someone assist with removing the darker black outline(jaggies) on the following? Basically so it's a lot more cleaner looking.


----------



## familyparka (Aug 25, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Anything from this for Avatar.





ane said:


> 4. *Don't request the same thing here and in one of the shops. *



Read the rules fella


----------



## familyparka (Aug 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> Could someone assist with removing the darker black outline(jaggies) on the following? Basically so it's a lot more cleaner looking.



Best I could do, sorry, I don't actually have any gif editing software


----------



## Lance (Aug 25, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Read the rules fella


Oh! I thought, that rule was for the same stuff not the same stock.

In the shop I asked for the transparency for sig, and here I asked for Avi.
I apologize if I understood the rules wrong. :amazed


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 25, 2014)

Well I can do both with the same stock.


----------



## familyparka (Aug 25, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Oh! I thought, that rule was for the same stuff not the same stock.
> 
> In the shop I asked for the transparency for sig, and here I asked for Avi.
> I apologize if I understood the rules wrong. :amazed



Woops, my bad matie.

Here, sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Lance (Aug 25, 2014)

Ares said:


> Well I can do both with the same stock.


The request thread said nothing about doing Avi, so I didnot want to ask for one. 

But if you are doing it, many thanks.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 25, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> The request thread said nothing about doing Avi, so I didnot want to ask for one.
> 
> But if you are doing it, many thanks.



Well that thread is my transparency shop.

If you tell me to make said transparency into an avi or sig I'll make it transparent and then resize it for you unless you didn't want it made into a transparency in which case you'd have to wait until I completed your request to request an avi of the same stock that's edit rather than made into a transparency.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Avatar with bold black borders please.



Reading over this thread and it seems that 2 of the guys below did the "bold black" borders already below, however no one did the black on white border you shown as an example in the last quote so see below for an avatar with that border.





Gin said:


> ​Like this?







Arya Stark said:


> something like this one actually (for borders):


----------



## Katou (Aug 26, 2014)

a very good Piyon ( Hunter x Hunter ) 
gif avy please 150x200 

. .if it comes down to it. . it doesn't need to be gif. . i just prefer gif. . that's all

and something like this for border


----------



## Lance (Aug 26, 2014)

Ares said:


> Well that thread is my transparency shop.
> 
> If you tell me to make said transparency into an avi or sig I'll make it transparent and then resize it for you unless you didn't want it made into a transparency in which case you'd have to wait until I completed your request to request an avi of the same stock that's edit rather than made into a transparency.


Understood for later times. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 26, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> a very good Piyon ( Hunter x Hunter )
> gif avy please 150x200
> 
> . .if it comes down to it. . it doesn't need to be gif. . i just prefer gif. . that's all
> ...





There you go until someone gets you a gif avy


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2014)

Requesting Dracule Mihawk Set - I am not very creative, so stock(s)/effect/border are up to you. All effort are much appreciate and worth significantly more than a simply rep! Many thanks.


----------



## zoro (Aug 26, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Requesting Dracule Mihawk Set - I am not very creative, so stock(s)/effect/border are up to you. All effort are much appreciate and worth significantly more than a simply rep! Many thanks.



What about this?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2014)

Shiki said:


> What about this?



 24hr. Can always rely on a bro to do awesome work.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 27, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> Dark "Elena Gilbert" set from The Vampire Diaries?



Pretty please?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 27, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> Pretty please?



You mean when she flipped the switch or when Kat was inside of her?


----------



## Arcana (Aug 27, 2014)

150x200 with white dotted borders for both


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2014)

Arcana said:


> 150x200 with white dotted borders for both
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Huh? You mean black and white dotted border, right? You can't have just 1 colour for dotted.


----------



## Arcana (Aug 27, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Huh? You mean black and white dotted border, right? You can't have just 1 colour for dotted.



I was talking about something like this 

I'll still take them thanks tho


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2014)

Arcana said:


> I was talking about something like this
> 
> I'll still take them thanks tho



Na, I can make that. So Dotted light blue and white with white margin inside. Will need to draw paterns first, so give me 10mins or so.

edit done:



Made a black on white version also (just incase that's what you actually want, lol)


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 27, 2014)

Ares said:


> You mean when she flipped the switch or when Kat was inside of her?



Anything after she became a vampire. I just want it to show her badass side.


----------



## Arcana (Aug 27, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Na, I can make that. So Dotted light blue and white with white margin inside. Will need to draw paterns first, so give me 10mins or so.
> 
> edit done:
> 
> ...



Thanks Sabo


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 27, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> Anything after she became a vampire. I just want it to show her badass side.



Mkaaay, I'll look for something, give me a few.

EDIT: Is this good?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 27, 2014)

Ares said:


> Mkaaay, I'll look for something, give me a few.
> 
> EDIT: Is this good?



Thanks! I repped you.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 27, 2014)

Luna Lovegood icons, please

Size: up to 170 x 250. It can be smaller than that too

Thank you


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2014)

Nargle said:


> Luna Lovegood icons, please
> 
> Size: up to 170 x 250. It can be smaller than that too
> 
> Thank you



All I can find after 20 mins of searching around.



edit:

Just made these. Hope it's okay:


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 27, 2014)

Well instead of posting all 28 of them (which I couldn't even if I wanted to) I'll give you the tumblr:



Here's an additional two:


----------



## Tsubomii (Aug 28, 2014)

Nargle said:


> Luna Lovegood icons, please
> 
> Size: up to 170 x 250. It can be smaller than that too
> 
> Thank you



Hope these are okey :]


----------



## G (Aug 28, 2014)

muhammed avdol avatars


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sabo said:


> All I can find after 20 mins of searching around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ares said:


> Well instead of posting all 28 of them (which I couldn't even if I wanted to) I'll give you the tumblr:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an additional two:





Tsubomii said:


> Hope these are okey :]



thanks a lot all of you

sorry I didn't reply earlier, I couldn't use much the computer this week


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2014)

Can I request for Asami Sato please? Thank you. :33


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 28, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Can I request for Asami Sato please? Thank you. :33



Set or avy

inb4aresgetstoyoufirst


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 28, 2014)

​
How's that?

EDIT: Or this one if you want a sig with different art

​


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 28, 2014)

G said:


> muhammed avdol avatars







Arya Stark said:


> Can I request for Asami Sato please? Thank you. :33



Couldn't tell what you wanted so I made a set:


----------



## Tsunami (Aug 28, 2014)

Can I make a set or avy request for Yasuo from LoL? pwease and thanks. :33


----------



## Shanks (Aug 28, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Can I request for Asami Sato please? Thank you. :33


 




G said:


> muhammed avdol avatars


Made these for ya. Hope you like it:






Tsunami said:


> Can I make a set or avy request for Yasuo from LoL? pwease and thanks. :33



Made these for ya also:


----------



## Tsunami (Aug 28, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Made these for ya also:


Thank you so much.


----------



## Bonly (Aug 29, 2014)

Can I get some 150X200 Tobirama avys please?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 29, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Can I get some 150X200 Tobirama avys please?



Always a pleasure seeing a friend here.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2014)

You guys are fucking epic. I can't decide which one to wear omg.

Thank you sooo much!

p.s: Sabo I'm 24 hour'd for now, but I won't forget it. :33


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 29, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Hope it's okay.



Do you mind making their size within 500 kb?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 29, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Do you mind making their size within 500 kb?





had to remove some frames on the sherlock one because the file size was waaay too big


----------



## familyparka (Aug 29, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Do you mind making their size within 500 kb?



Had to cut some frames out of the second one. Hope they're ok.


----------



## Bonly (Aug 29, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Always a pleasure seeing a friend here.


Thank you my good sir


----------



## Stunna (Aug 29, 2014)

150x200 with 2 width black border pls


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 with 2 width black border pls


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 30, 2014)

Ares said:


> had to remove some frames on the sherlock one because the file size was waaay too big





familyparka said:


> Had to cut some frames out of the second one. Hope they're ok.



Thanks a lot guys. And Ares second one is from Doctor Who not Sherlock.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 30, 2014)

Any good Sakura Shippuden avatars? 372-374 preferable

Want to see that fierce look on her face

Postphoned!


----------



## Stunna (Aug 30, 2014)

Can someone edit my sig so that the border is closer to the border of my avatar?


----------



## Bansai (Aug 30, 2014)

You mean you want identical borders?

​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 30, 2014)

gif avatars, if possible


----------



## Chad (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## kyochi (Aug 30, 2014)

thank you Astral mah homeboi


----------



## Impact (Aug 30, 2014)

Anyone think they get me an avatar of the first panel?


----------



## Rob (Aug 30, 2014)

I had to compress it with both eyes. 

Not sure if that works for you  

Can add borders and colors if you want.


----------



## Impact (Aug 30, 2014)

Seems like it'll be impossible to get her whole face

Well I'll still take it, thanks


----------



## Revolution (Aug 30, 2014)

I need a Karin Sakura avatar.  Those two get so much hate, it's disgusting.


----------



## Rob (Aug 30, 2014)

Karin x Sakura, or Karin and Sakura individually?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 31, 2014)

I like them as a team.  But SxK doesn't hurt.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 31, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I like them as a team.  But SxK doesn't hurt.





To my surprise they don't have much working together as a team outside of a ship.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 31, 2014)

Could I have this as a senior sized avatar? Don't mind if you add any effects if you feel like it.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 31, 2014)

Vae said:


> Could I have this as a senior sized avatar? Don't mind if you add any effects if you feel like it.



There you go:

;
white border like your current:
;


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 31, 2014)

Vae said:


> Could I have this as a senior sized avatar? Don't mind if you add any effects if you feel like it.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Bansai (Aug 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls





Like this?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah, thanks; gotta spread.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 31, 2014)

could I have 100x100 avas for these will rep 2 times if you can? thank you. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



https://41.media.tumblr.com/8b8b756a46c25a1d42aa81b56f1f7d1a/tumblr_n97sl1Sig21s17jyzo5_500.jpg


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 31, 2014)

Sayaka said:


> could I have 100x100 avas for these will rep 2 times if you can? thank you.



Oh lawd.

​


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 31, 2014)

150x200 avi pls + senior signature


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 31, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> 150x200 avi pls + senior signature


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 31, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 










can anyone take these 2 images and put boarders around them similar to these...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kyochi (Aug 31, 2014)

someone   shitty stocks and make me two quick avatars please


----------



## Shanks (Aug 31, 2014)

kyochi said:


> someone   shitty stocks and make me two quick avatars please



Wanna add effects/borders?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 31, 2014)

kyochi said:


> someone   shitty stocks and make me two quick avatars please


----------



## kyochi (Aug 31, 2014)

holy shit, I am taking all 4 of them 


but I gotta spread, thank you both!


----------



## Shanks (Aug 31, 2014)

.ProFound. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just worked out how to do that border:


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 1, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Just worked out how to do that border:



Hell yea, Thats whats up. Thanks man


----------



## Suit (Sep 1, 2014)

Could someone put rounded corners on my av?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 1, 2014)

Roo said:


> Could someone put rounded corners on my av?


----------



## Suit (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2014)

150x200, please; one with the text included, one without


----------



## Shanks (Sep 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200, please; one with the text included, one without


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2014)

Both at 150x200

File size too large


----------



## Shanks (Sep 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> File size too large





Stunna said:


> Both at 150x200



Sorry, I just notice the size is too big. Have to reduce the quality.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 1, 2014)

removed frames incase you'd rather have that than quality loss


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2014)

Owe ya, Ares.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 2, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Sep 2, 2014)

could you zoom out some?


----------



## Rob (Sep 2, 2014)

Get more of his face in? 

I don't think I can... unless you don't mind slight compression


----------



## Stunna (Sep 2, 2014)

That'll suffice then, thanks.


----------



## Veggie (Sep 2, 2014)

Can I get a transparent set out of this please 
Will rep of course. 


Any cool effects are appreciated too.


----------



## familyparka (Sep 2, 2014)

Vegetto Leonhart said:


> Can I get a transparent set out of this please
> Will rep of course.
> 
> 
> Any cool effects are appreciated too.



Came here to make everyone's job easier.

I kinda suck at set making, but here's the transparency for those who'll finish your request ~


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 2, 2014)

someone up for making me a 175x250? i'd love you if you gave me a couple versions with different borders.


----------



## familyparka (Sep 2, 2014)

Watatsumi said:


> someone up for making me a 175x250? i'd love you if you gave me a couple versions with different borders.



Hope you like them. If you want a specific border style just ask for it.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 2, 2014)

Watatsumi said:


> someone up for making me a 175x250? i'd love you if you gave me a couple versions with different borders.



Well, familyparka made some cool ones already, though I'm not going to past on this opportunity to help an awesome mod out!

Original:


Others:


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 3, 2014)

thank you both! they all look great.


----------



## ℛei (Sep 5, 2014)

can i have the 150 x 200 hq version of my ava?
its from new trailer of arrow

pretty plz


----------



## Impact (Sep 5, 2014)

Can someone resize this for me with dotted borders


----------



## Dark (Sep 5, 2014)

Impact said:


> Can someone resize this for me with dotted borders





I would have done it in the giveaway if you asked, I guess I should add that I can do borders.


----------



## Impact (Sep 5, 2014)

Dark said:


> I would have done it in the giveaway if you asked, I guess I should add that I can do borders.



You already did,  but this is what shows up when I try to put it on



> This PNG image has the incorrect file extension



No different then the one you just posted too.

Edit: actually another ava I got from you is saying the same thing.


----------



## Dark (Sep 5, 2014)

Just tried it and it worked.  

I tried using a different uploading website



Edit: Try this one as well


----------



## Impact (Sep 5, 2014)

The imgur link worked


----------



## Evolution (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello.
A transparent sig out of this please? I'd also like the 'Ya-ha' and dark aura to remain if possible, but I'd also like to see a version without the aura.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 5, 2014)

ℛei said:


> can i have the 150 x 200 hq version of my ava?
> its from new trailer of arrow
> 
> pretty plz









Whichever you prefer.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Marcο (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Remyx (Sep 5, 2014)

The Rock from the Attitude Era?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 6, 2014)

Avas (150x200) of Zi Yu from Feng Shen Ji?


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 6, 2014)

Could someone kind please make me a signature gif from this video?


Specially the scene where the PS slashes and destroys mountain.

Thank you guys, hope my request will be fullfiled, I will rep you.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 6, 2014)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Avas (150x200) of Zi Yu from Feng Shen Ji?



Is this correct? I don't know him.




t0xeus said:


> Could someone kind please make me a signature gif from this video?
> 
> 
> Specially the scene where the PS slashes and destroys mountain.
> ...



Here ya go:


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 6, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Here ya go:



Satisfied my needs even more than I expected, thank you!


----------



## ℛei (Sep 6, 2014)

Rurushu said:


> Whichever you prefer.



thankssss


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 6, 2014)

150x200 avi & senior sized sig please of this


----------



## Rob (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 6, 2014)

THANK U BABES


----------



## Rob (Sep 6, 2014)

Yep, yep. 

Surprised Sabo nor Ares' will ninja'd me


----------



## santanico (Sep 6, 2014)

150x170 plz


----------



## santanico (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank you dear


----------



## Bonly (Sep 7, 2014)

could someone resize that to 150X200 and cut out the frames of Susanoo and the arrow moving so that the gif is only of Sasuke's face


----------



## Rob (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2014)

Bonly said:


> could someone resize that to 150X200 and cut out the frames of Susanoo and the arrow moving so that the gif is only of Sasuke's face



Doesn't look too good though.



edit: bandith limit reached.


----------



## Bonly (Sep 7, 2014)

Roƅ said:


>



Thank you my good sir but Near sucks 



Sabo said:


> Doesn't look too good though.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: bandith limit reached.



Just noticed you got a bigger Avy, congratz my good sir and thanks


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Sep 7, 2014)

Ight Bawn Lee  

@Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2014)

thanks; gotta spread


----------



## zoro (Sep 7, 2014)

Edit: Rob's too fast


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 8, 2014)

150x200 avi please


----------



## Firo (Sep 8, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> 150x200 avi please


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 8, 2014)

thanks!! is my sig okay? is it the right senior size?


----------



## Rob (Sep 8, 2014)

I actually really like some of those stocks


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> I actually really like some of those stocks



You're the only one I can rely on! Tank Qu beri beri much!! Need to spread I think and 24. I've saved this link else where to remind myself tomorrow to rep.


----------



## Rob (Sep 8, 2014)

Yep, yep. 

I actually found another one... but I'm gonna' be a dick and save it for myself


----------



## JoJo (Sep 8, 2014)

150x200 with white/dotted borders and regular dotted borders pls


----------



## Rob (Sep 8, 2014)

White-dotted and Regular-Dotted? Ins't that the same thing?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 8, 2014)

JoJo said:


> 150x200 with white/dotted borders and regular dotted borders pls


----------



## trance (Sep 8, 2014)

150 x 200 RWBY avas? Extremely high quality ones are preferred.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 8, 2014)

Danke guys.


----------



## Rob (Sep 8, 2014)

Kein problem, alter 

Edit: lelKai did way more than me


----------



## Imagine (Sep 9, 2014)

Could someone enhance this? And make the red pop. Will rep.


----------



## Rob (Sep 9, 2014)

Not sure if I really got what you were looking for


----------



## Larcher (Sep 9, 2014)

Can someone 150X200 this image. And only if you think it's necessary, crop it by the waste but preferably not.


----------



## zoro (Sep 9, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150 x 200 RWBY avas? Extremely high quality ones are preferred.





What about those?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> I actually really like some of those stocks



Hi guys,

Can I get more Mihawk avatars similar size, style and quality to these (different stocks) so I can make 8 - 10 frames of 4 secs delay gif Avatar?


----------



## zoro (Sep 9, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can I get more Mihawk avatars similar size, style and quality to these (different stocks) so I can make 8 - 10 frames of 4 secs delay gif Avatar?




Edit: 175x250

​


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2014)

Shiki said:


> Edit: 175x250
> 
> ​



Thanks, man. I owe you lots of reps. Now this is what I call a badass avatar.


----------



## Viper (Sep 9, 2014)

Are there any plush lvl setmakers?

Like would anyone be able to make something similar to this?





please be out there 

like would legit try rep every day for as long as i'm on here


----------



## Bansai (Sep 10, 2014)

That would basically be not much of a problem for me, but the thing is, I wouldn't know where to get a similar, much less an identical animation from.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 10, 2014)

Viper said:


> Are there any plush lvl setmakers?
> 
> Like would anyone be able to make something similar to this?
> 
> ...



Like this?



Just doing it for fun. I don't need ya to rep me though.

*edit:* And yeah, like Gin said. It's pretty difficult to find the animation for the background, therefore the above is the best I can do.


----------



## Magician (Sep 10, 2014)

Can someone make an 150x200 ava out of this? 

Thin black borders with a margin please. Also can you brighten it up a bit and add more contrast?


----------



## Vengeance (Sep 10, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> Can someone make an 150x200 ava out of this?
> 
> Thin black borders with a margin please. Also can you brighten it up a bit and add more contrast?



Like this?


----------



## zoro (Sep 10, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> Can someone make an 150x200 ava out of this?
> 
> Thin black borders with a margin please. Also can you brighten it up a bit and add more contrast?





Edit: Ninjaed


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm looking for a 150 x 200 Ava and a 300 x 600 sig of this with rounded corners please.


----------



## zoro (Sep 10, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> I'm looking for a 150 x 200 Ava and a 300 x 600 sig of this with rounded corners please.







Is that ok?


----------



## G (Sep 10, 2014)

150x200 avatars of kakyoin noriaki


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 10, 2014)

Shiki said:


> Is that ok?


Is it alright if the guy in the suit is a bit more in the center of the Ava? If not, I'll take it as is, will rep when I can. Thanks man. Do you need me to credit you for the set?


----------



## zoro (Sep 10, 2014)

G said:


> 150x200 avatars of kakyoin noriaki







Issho D Tea said:


> Is it alright if the guy in the suit is a bit more in the center of the Ava? If not, I'll take it as is, will rep when I can. Thanks man. Do you need me to credit you for the set?





Are those better? 

No need to credit me. I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Sauce (Sep 10, 2014)

Can someone put rounded borders on my avi, please?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 10, 2014)

Shiki said:


> Are those better?
> 
> No need to credit me. I'm glad you like it!


Yeah, that's perfect, will rep soon.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Sep 11, 2014)

Looking for avatars for Admiral Fujitora will rep and credit.


----------



## Rob (Sep 11, 2014)

Rurushu said:


> Can someone put rounded borders on my avi, please?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2014)

I'd saved this to my tinypic, but it won't let me save it from there as a gif

can someone fix this for me?


----------



## EJ (Sep 11, 2014)

Can I get a bunch of skull kid from Zelda sets and gifs?


----------



## Dark (Sep 11, 2014)

Here you go, I also used to use tinypic but for some reason that site adds the .jpg to every img which causes the file to give an error when you try to use it as an avatar so switch to another image hosting website.


----------



## zoro (Sep 11, 2014)

Talia said:


> Can I get a bunch of skull kid from Zelda sets and gifs?









Hope you'll like it


----------



## EJ (Sep 11, 2014)

These look nice. Thanks


----------



## Chaos (Sep 11, 2014)

Can someone make me a new ava? Same as the old, only updated to new senior sizes. Source in sig.


----------



## zoro (Sep 11, 2014)

Chaos said:


> Can someone make me a new ava? Same as the old, only updated to new senior sizes. Source in sig.


----------



## Vengeance (Sep 11, 2014)

Chaos said:


> Can someone make me a new ava? Same as the old, only updated to new senior sizes. Source in sig.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Sep 11, 2014)

Looking for a Fujitora avatar (One Piece)


----------



## zoro (Sep 11, 2014)

Josuke Higashikata said:


> Looking for a Fujitora avatar (One Piece)


----------



## Sauce (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks so much, rep!


----------



## Bonly (Sep 11, 2014)

Does anyone have some 150X200 Avy gifs of Naruto?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 11, 2014)

Looking for Attack on Titan avatars.

Will rep.


----------



## santanico (Sep 11, 2014)

quality Ichigo Kurosaki avies 175x250


----------



## Rob (Sep 11, 2014)

Unless someone ninja's within the next day (Which will probably happen) can I ask you guys to be slightly more specific? 

@Bonly
You looking for Pre-TS Nardo or Post-TS Nardo? 
War Nardo? Sage? 
Or literally just anything? 

@Jerusalem
Do you have a character in mind?

*Edit:* I'll try to get you too, Starr. But I got shit to do, so someone else will probably get you three. Posting just in case


----------



## Bonly (Sep 11, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> Unless someone ninja's within the next day (Which will probably happen) can I ask you guys to be slightly more specific?
> 
> @Bonly
> You looking for Pre-TS Nardo or Post-TS Nardo?
> ...



Post TS Naruto, doesn't matter if it's base, Sage Naruto, KCM Naruto, or BM, just a nice looking post TS Naruto Avy


----------



## Tsunami (Sep 11, 2014)

sorry, uh, just a regular black border on that please.

oh and I dunno if it's the right size, but uh, if it isn't that can be fixed also


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2014)

starr said:


> quality Ichigo Kurosaki avies 175x250



Made this yesterday in the giveaway thread, but haven't being taken yet. Hope you like this.


----------



## zoro (Sep 11, 2014)

starr said:


> quality Ichigo Kurosaki avies 175x250







Tsunami said:


> sorry, uh, just a regular black border on that please.
> 
> oh and I dunno if it's the right size, but uh, if it isn't that can be fixed also



Didn't know if you wanted 175x250 or 150x200


----------



## Salad (Sep 11, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Looking for Attack on Titan avatars.
> 
> Will rep.





starr said:


> quality Ichigo Kurosaki avies 175x250





Tsunami said:


> sorry, uh, just a regular black border on that please.
> 
> oh and I dunno if it's the right size, but uh, if it isn't that can be fixed also





Bonly said:


> Does anyone have some 150X200 Avy gifs of Naruto?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 11, 2014)

Can someone make these 150x200?





Will rep all attempts.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2014)

EVO said:


> Can someone make these 150x200?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 11, 2014)

...Wow, that was faster than fast. I'm impressed.
Thanks again Sabo, but is it just me or is the second gif bugged?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2014)

EVO said:


> ...Wow, that was faster than fast. I'm impressed.
> Thanks again Sabo, but is it just me or is the second gif bugged?



It does look a little messed up, lol. I wonder what happened? It should be better now.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 11, 2014)

It's fine now. Can you also rezise this? I forgot about it.


----------



## zoro (Sep 11, 2014)

EVO said:


> Can someone make these 150x200?
> 
> Will rep all attempts.




*Spoiler*: __ 








Edit: Sabo is faster than light


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2014)

EVO said:


> It's fine now. Can you also rezise this? I forgot about it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 11, 2014)

Awesome, thank you Sabo, thank you Shiki.


----------



## santanico (Sep 11, 2014)

reps all around


----------



## Evolution (Sep 11, 2014)

A bit of a problem with this one. Apparently it's too large (548 kb) and it won't animate when I use it as my avatar.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 11, 2014)

Can someone make these four images into a signature sized gif that moves slow enough to read?




It might be difficult because they are all different sizes.  Changed #1 because it won't show up otherwise (and the size fits)


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2014)

EVO said:


> A bit of a problem with this one. Apparently it's too large (548 kb) and it won't animate when I use it as my avatar.



deleted a few frames, sorry.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't worry, it's all good. Thanks again.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 11, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Can someone make these four images into a signature sized gif that moves slow enough to read?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sarah! We only ever talk when you come here these days, lol.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 12, 2014)

Damn!  I'm 24d!  How annoying. 

Did I even make a good sig request?  Looked more amusing in large format.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Damn!  I'm 24d!  How annoying.
> 
> Did I even make a good sig request?  Looked more amusing in large format.



Don't worry about the rep. 

Yeah, it looks much better in separate images and larger.


----------



## ℛei (Sep 12, 2014)

can i have quality noblesse avas please?


----------



## Bonly (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you my good sir


----------



## zoro (Sep 12, 2014)

ℛei said:


> can i have quality noblesse avas please?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 12, 2014)

150x200 again please?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Girl on left.


----------



## zoro (Sep 12, 2014)

EVO said:


> 150x200 again please?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## trance (Sep 12, 2014)

Shiki said:


> What about those?



Just noticed this. Thanks.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 12, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> Unless someone ninja's within the next day (Which will probably happen) can I ask you guys to be slightly more specific?
> 
> @Bonly
> You looking for Pre-TS Nardo or Post-TS Nardo?
> ...



Eren Yager of course


----------



## Evolution (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks again.


----------



## RF (Sep 12, 2014)

150x200 please


----------



## zoro (Sep 12, 2014)

Sakazuki said:


> 150x200 please


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

150x200, same quality pls


----------



## zoro (Sep 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200, same quality pls





Is that okay?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

meant to specify same size, but with the word cropped out


----------



## Tsunami (Sep 12, 2014)

Shiki said:


> Didn't know if you wanted 175x250 or 150x200



Many thanks guys.


----------



## zoro (Sep 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> meant to specify same size, but with the word cropped out


----------



## Rob (Sep 12, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Eren Yager of course


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## GIORNO (Sep 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Sep 12, 2014)

We need more people to resize that gif, hurry!


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

so many choices


----------



## Rob (Sep 12, 2014)

Wanna' go skinny-dipping, Stunna? 

And Congrats on 25,000


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks, but I should be closer to 60-70,000. I got a really bad post slash a while back, as well as an occasional one for about 500 posts every week or so.


----------



## Rob (Sep 12, 2014)

Jesus Christ... 

You'd probably be in the top 5 with 70k...


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

Preet and his thread archiving.


----------



## Rob (Sep 12, 2014)

Convo threads always get trashed. 

I'd be at 15k+, easily.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

It wasn't a convo thread tho lol

well, it is now. The movie rating threads in the theater. I'd been posting tons there for years until Preet archived them all a couple months ago, throwing away tens of thousands of my posts


----------



## Rob (Sep 12, 2014)

Damn dude... 

That's insane


----------



## Evolution (Sep 12, 2014)

What's with me and all these requests lately?
Uhm, 150x200 again please?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 12, 2014)

senior sized sig please


----------



## Shanks (Sep 12, 2014)

EVO said:


> What's with me and all these requests lately?
> Uhm, 150x200 again please?



It's good. Keep this thread alive. Too bad I am out and on the phone.


----------



## zoro (Sep 12, 2014)

EVO said:


> What's with me and all these requests lately?
> Uhm, 150x200 again please?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 12, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> senior sized sig please



y'all seen me???


----------



## zoro (Sep 12, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> senior sized sig please



What's the maximum height for a sig again? 500?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

okay, one more for now 





same size and quality, 150x200 pls


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 12, 2014)

Shiki said:


> What's the maximum height for a sig again? 500?



thanks boo!


----------



## zoro (Sep 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> okay, one more for now
> 
> same size and quality, 150x200 pls


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

thanks, mate; gotta spread


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

file sizes too large.....................


----------



## zoro (Sep 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> file sizes too large.....................





Now it should work, but I lost a bit of quality. If anyone's better than me at gif editing...

Edit: Here's a slower version


----------



## Evolution (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks again.


----------



## Arcana (Sep 13, 2014)

170x170 for both


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 13, 2014)

Arcana said:


> 170x170 for both


----------



## Arcana (Sep 13, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


>



Thanks Miyamoto


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 13, 2014)

Shop owners seem busy and I can't pick a stock anyhow so I'm just gonna throw this out there.

Anyone got a set that would go with my username? 

Rep + cred will be given. Thanks.


----------



## zoro (Sep 13, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> Shop owners seem busy and I can't pick a stock anyhow so I'm just gonna throw this out there.
> 
> Anyone got a set that would go with my username?
> 
> Rep + cred will be given. Thanks.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 13, 2014)

150x200 please

one with the word included, one without


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 please
> 
> one with the word included, one without


----------



## Salad (Sep 13, 2014)

Edit: Too slow


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 14, 2014)

Shiki said:


>



Thanks! Gotta spread.

Edit: repped.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 14, 2014)

Transparent 150x200 avy of the girl on this page please. 



Keep the words.


----------



## Balchenor (Sep 14, 2014)

Size 150 by 250 pixels
Avatar of Setsuna from Gundam


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2014)

@Balchenor

You probably want to take that to a gif shop. 

Here you go, 



or,


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 14, 2014)

_



pls n thnx _


----------



## Dark (Sep 14, 2014)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> pls n thnx _







I can change the borders if you don't like them as they currently are.


----------



## Dark (Sep 14, 2014)

Eternity said:


> Transparent 150x200 avy of the girl on this page please.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the words.





Didn't notice that you wanted the words so I thought you might want to see how it turned out without them, I will get onto the one with words.

Edit:


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 14, 2014)

Dark said:


> I can change the borders if you don't like them as they currently are.


_That's perfect. _


----------



## Eternity (Sep 14, 2014)

Dark said:


> Didn't notice that you wanted the words so I thought you might want to see how it turned out without them, I will get onto the one with words.
> 
> Edit:


Thank you, it's awesome!


----------



## Matador (Sep 14, 2014)

150x200 of , preferably with a dotted border

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bansai (Sep 14, 2014)

N said:


> 150x200 of , preferably with a dotted border
> 
> Thanks in advance



There you go.


​


----------



## Matador (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks m8   .


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 14, 2014)

tfw i forgot how to do it so i finally figured out how it was done and gin stole my thunder


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 14, 2014)

An ava out of the bottom left panel (150x200)


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2014)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> An ava out of the bottom left panel (150x200)





edit: I like this also:


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 14, 2014)

make a sig out of the middle panel


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2014)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> make a sig out of the middle panel


----------



## Vengeance (Sep 14, 2014)

Too late again, but it differs a bit so I still post it.


----------



## trance (Sep 14, 2014)

Any 150 x 200 avas of Kyouko Kirigiri or Sayaka Maizono from Dangan Ronpa? I need the highest quality ones.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 15, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Any 150 x 200 avas of Kyouko Kirigiri or Sayaka Maizono from Dangan Ronpa? I need the highest quality ones.


----------



## ℛei (Sep 15, 2014)

thankssss


----------



## Katou (Sep 15, 2014)

a very good Syndra (LOL) 150x200 avy please


----------



## Shanks (Sep 15, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> a very good Syndra (LOL) 150x200 avy please



Not sure if these are correct or good enough though?


----------



## SLB (Sep 15, 2014)

black and white border for my avatar

and also another one with dotted borders please :33


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 15, 2014)

fuck off

stop putting borders on your avis it looks like shit


----------



## Impact (Sep 16, 2014)

Senior size pls.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 16, 2014)

Impact said:


> Senior size pls.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 16, 2014)

Impact said:


> Senior size pls.


----------



## Impact (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks 24'd I'll get you both later


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 16, 2014)

i need someone to get rid of the watermark in this edit.

and the red square if you can.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 16, 2014)

Revy said:


> i need someone to get rid of the watermark in this edit.
> 
> and the red square if you can.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 16, 2014)

sabo is the reason why we should be allowed to rep people more than once within 24 hours.

once again,thanks.

will rep when i can.


----------



## Katou (Sep 16, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Not sure if these are correct or good enough though?



Thanks again. . 
if you can. . 
can you just close  up to 150x200 focusing on Syndra?
(with dotted border)


----------



## Nim (Sep 16, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> a very good Syndra (LOL) 150x200 avy please





I tried


----------



## Katou (Sep 16, 2014)

Nim said:


> I tried



thank you 
i'll take the middle


----------



## Panther (Sep 16, 2014)

Ava: 150x200 size with round borders, one with her whole body on display and another from the breasts and above.

Sig: not sure what the best size would be but if the sig doesn't look good in some sizes do one with 260x400 size with round borders.

will rep and cred.


----------



## zoro (Sep 16, 2014)

Panther said:


> Ava: 150x200 size with round borders, one with her whole body on display and another from the breasts and above.
> 
> Sig: not sure what the best size would be but if the sig doesn't look good in some sizes do one with 260x400 size with round borders.
> 
> will rep and cred.


----------



## Panther (Sep 16, 2014)

@Shiki

is it possible to make the borders much less rounded and just the tips, kinda like this one  ( upper left on all borders pls ) As for the text i suppose it can't be removed somehow? or just use the body from above the text.


----------



## zoro (Sep 16, 2014)

Panther said:


> @Shiki
> 
> is it possible to make the borders much less rounded and just the tips, kinda like this one  ( upper left on all borders pls ) As for the text i suppose it can't be removed somehow? or just use the body from above the text.







Is that better? 

Also, the sig is 300x400


----------



## Panther (Sep 16, 2014)

Shiki said:


> Is that better?
> 
> Also, the sig is 300x400


 perfect  thank you


----------



## Imagine (Sep 16, 2014)

Rounded borders on my ava pls


----------



## Rob (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## zoro (Sep 16, 2014)

Imagine said:


> Rounded borders on my ava pls


----------



## Imagine (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks guys will rep later


----------



## Shanks (Sep 16, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Thanks again. .
> if you can. .
> can you just close  up to 150x200 focusing on Syndra?
> (with dotted border)



Sure thing.


----------



## SLB (Sep 16, 2014)

curved borders for my avatar please



like that one


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 16, 2014)

Moody said:


> curved borders for my avatar please
> 
> 
> 
> like that one


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 17, 2014)

Could someone please senior size this?


----------



## Vengeance (Sep 17, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Could someone please senior size this?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello.
Can someone make me a transparent sig from this as well as an avy with thin borders?

Both senior size.
Will rep any attempt.

Edit: Also, another avy out of this please.


----------



## SLB (Sep 17, 2014)

rounded borders like my avatar please


----------



## Ghost (Sep 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _moody_ 






do the corners look good?


----------



## Ghost (Sep 17, 2014)

oh alright. I can make the sig sized too fi ya want. what size?

btw use this: 

i fucked up the corners on that one


----------



## SLB (Sep 17, 2014)

500 for the height. 

so just constrain portions for the width i guess.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 18, 2014)

EVO said:


> Hello.
> Can someone make me a transparent sig from this as well as an avy with thin borders?
> 
> Both senior size.
> ...


Re-requesting.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks in advance


----------



## SLB (Sep 18, 2014)

is it possible for someone to clean up the edges to my avatar?


----------



## Vengeance (Sep 18, 2014)

EVO said:


> Re-requesting.






Like this or also a border for the sig and other ava?



Liverbird said:


> Thanks in advance


----------



## Evolution (Sep 18, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> Like this or also a border for the sig and other ava?


Thank you. The sig is good, just add borders to the second avatar with the white haired girl.


----------



## Vengeance (Sep 18, 2014)

EVO said:


> Thank you. The sig is good, just add borders to the second avatar with the white haired girl.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 18, 2014)

Awesome, thanks again.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 18, 2014)

Forgot to add this one earlier. Just putting it out there, don't mind me.

 gal on the left.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 18, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Forgot to add this one earlier. Just putting it out there, don't mind me.
> 
> gal on the left.


----------



## SLB (Sep 18, 2014)

rounded border for my avatar please



like that one


----------



## Bansai (Sep 18, 2014)

Moody said:


> rounded border for my avatar please
> 
> 
> 
> like that one



​


----------



## Lance (Sep 19, 2014)

Can I get a Avatar out of this please?
With Similar effects to the one I currently have.
Thank you. With Black Dashed border.


----------



## Dark (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Lance (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you. 24'ed Will rep later.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Can I get a resize to senior sig size for this:



Also an ava resize from this (remove the unnecessary black border and extra pictures attached to it)



Will rep and cred :33


----------



## zoro (Sep 19, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Can I get a resize to senior sig size for this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 









Here you go


----------



## SLB (Sep 19, 2014)

rounded borders for my current avatar please

and another with dotted borders.


----------



## Rob (Sep 19, 2014)

You and your dotted-borders


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 19, 2014)

Moody said:


> rounded borders for my current avatar please
> 
> and another with dotted borders.


----------



## SLB (Sep 19, 2014)

they the besto 

gotta spread so tonight


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 19, 2014)

I always forget how to do dotted borders on PS.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Shiki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much!


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2014)

Ace (one piece) set please.
Ava 175x275
Sig 550x300
Borderup to you.
No gif. 

Many thanks,


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Sep 20, 2014)

Can someone resize these two pictures into avatar sizes please?


----------



## Rob (Sep 20, 2014)

@Sabo

Hope this'll do  (I didn't get the dimensions you wanted for the sig though...) 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ℛei (Sep 20, 2014)

can i have zoicite gif avatars?

(from sailor moon crystal)


----------



## Firo (Sep 20, 2014)

Azula avas anyone? Please and thanks..


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2014)

ℛei said:


> can i have zoicite gif avatars?
> 
> (from sailor moon crystal)



There's not much of a selection.


----------



## BiNexus (Sep 20, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Ace (one piece) set please.
> Ava 175x275
> Sig 550x300
> Borderup to you.
> ...



Here you are:


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 













ℛei said:


> can i have zoicite gif avatars?
> 
> (from sailor moon crystal)



Here you are:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2014)

@ Rob Thx +Rep
@ BiNexus thx / 24, should be good in a few hour.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 20, 2014)

anybody got sakura avas from the last? preferably 150x200


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> anybody got sakura avas from the last? preferably 150x200


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 20, 2014)

thank you so much!


----------



## ℛei (Sep 21, 2014)

Ares said:


> There's not much of a selection.





BiNexus said:


> Here you are:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thanks guys <3 those are fabu 

i wanted from crystal,if anyone have zoicite-kun from the new sailor moon i'll rep twice


----------



## Vengeance (Sep 21, 2014)

ℛei said:


> thanks guys <3 those are fabu
> 
> i wanted from crystal,if anyone have zoicite-kun from the new sailor moon i'll rep twice



Only one I found:


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

150x200


----------



## Shanks (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200


----------



## Vengeance (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

This too, pls


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> This too, pls



Had to remove like 10 frames.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks 

24'd


----------



## Kanki (Sep 21, 2014)

Could someone get rid of the white bit please?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 21, 2014)

Kanki said:


> Could someone get rid of the white bit please?


----------



## Vengeance (Sep 21, 2014)

Kanki said:


> Could someone get rid of the white bit please?





Ninja'd again ..^^


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

crop up 150x200 of this too pls


----------



## EJ (Sep 21, 2014)

Wolf sets please


----------



## zoro (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> crop up 150x200 of this too pls


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks; 24'd


----------



## JoJo (Sep 21, 2014)

avatar

white borders and white dotted pls


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 21, 2014)

JoJo said:


> avatar
> 
> white borders and white dotted pls


----------



## BiNexus (Sep 21, 2014)

JoJo said:


> avatar
> 
> white borders and white dotted pls



Here you are:


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Sep 21, 2014)

JoJo said:


> avatar
> 
> white borders and white dotted pls


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 21, 2014)

An ava (150x200) out of "You're completely unprotected." panel


----------



## Shanks (Sep 21, 2014)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> An ava (150x200) out of "You're completely unprotected." panel



Need to stretch the image if you want full panel. Can add border or changing effects is you want?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 21, 2014)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> An ava (150x200) out of "You're completely unprotected." panel


----------



## zoro (Sep 21, 2014)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> An ava (150x200) out of "You're completely unprotected." panel


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 21, 2014)

That's what I wanted. Thanks.


----------



## Magician (Sep 22, 2014)

+reps to anyone who can make me a Hisoka sig that goes with my ava.


----------



## zoro (Sep 22, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> +reps to anyone who can make me a Hisoka sig that goes with my ava.




*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 22, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> +reps to anyone who can make me a Hisoka sig that goes with my ava.





I didn't make it but this shit would look slick as fuck.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2014)

cropped to 150x200 pls


----------



## Bansai (Sep 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> cropped to 150x200 pls


​
Like this?


----------



## Rob (Sep 22, 2014)

Edit: WOW GIN FUCKING WOW NEGGED 
GET NEGGED KID WOW


----------



## Bansai (Sep 22, 2014)

Nothing beats a true Ginja


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 22, 2014)

Avatar request: 175x250



If there is any way to get both of them in the avatar, I would love whoever does it forever and ever. If not, just do some variations of it.

As many borders to choose from, please! Thank you!


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2014)

Wata the Mighty said:


> Avatar request: 175x250
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 22, 2014)

Wata the Mighty said:


> Avatar request: 175x250
> 
> 
> 
> ...





IDEK what I was doing with the borders.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you both very so much!


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 22, 2014)

np mr. mighty


----------



## Rob (Sep 22, 2014)

@Sabo

Those are some new borders 

I feel like they would go really good with certain avis.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> @Sabo
> 
> Those are some new borders
> 
> I feel like they would go really good with certain avis.



Well yeah, I figured other people would jump in with standard borders so I might as well do something different given the opportunity, ya know. I really like film strip border with pairing avatars and using the "forever and forever" theme.


----------



## Magician (Sep 22, 2014)

Shiki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must spread before giving rep to Shiki again. 



Ares said:


> I didn't make it but this shit would look slick as fuck.



That is pretty boss status. Saving to my laptop.

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 22, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> @Sabo
> 
> Those are some new borders
> 
> I feel like they would go really good with certain avis.



I agree, they look pretty cool. 

I'll probably switch between all the ones posted here since I like all the borders haha


----------



## Rob (Sep 22, 2014)

@Sabo 

Yea, I think the Film-Strip borders would go good with Historical avatars. 

Like a Black and white JFK ava or something  (Though, you'd obviously want to filter the border too, so it doesn't look too bright compared to the avatar itself) 

@Wata

New border every day


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2014)

Wata the Mighty said:


> I agree, they look pretty cool.
> 
> I'll probably switch between all the ones posted here since I like all the borders haha




Make this for ya with 10 different types of borders. Hope ya like it.




Roƅ said:


> @Sabo
> 
> Yea, I think the Film-Strip borders would go good with Historical avatars.
> 
> ...



Lol.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 22, 2014)

ane said:


> 5. Don't spam.






.


----------



## ℛei (Sep 23, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> Only one I found:



thanks a lot <3


----------



## Lance (Sep 23, 2014)

Can I have the same avatar that I have right now just bigger. 175 X 250.

Many thanks.
Same effects and all.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2014)

Can someone help me remove 1 - 2 frames off this to make sure its under 500kb:



Remove a few frames in the end with the guy's back and  make sure only the girl is appearing:



I would do this myself, but currently don't have access to Cs5.


----------



## Vengeance (Sep 23, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Can I have the same avatar that I have right now just bigger. 175 X 250.
> 
> Many thanks.
> Same effects and all.









Sabo said:


> Can someone help me remove 1 - 2 frames off this to make sure its under 500kb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm requesting a set/gif set. This just came to me listening to a song and well my super crush on Amy Lee.  Pick the cutest picture of amy lee for the avatar and I dunno what you would call it, but a split effect or whatever..


Gif's for the banner:  I want used. Everything else the person can decide how they want it. Dark theme, the only thing I request for now to be used somehow, make them moving/flashy is the following lyrics:

"Watching me, wanting me
I can feel you pull me down
Fearing you... loving you
I won't let you pull me down".


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2014)

150x200, same quality pls


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200, same quality pls


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2014)

Could you focus more on capturing the far right corner; maybe sharpen the quality a bit somehow too?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Could you focus more on capturing the far right corner; maybe sharpen the quality a bit somehow too?



Hmm I think it lost a little bit of quality because I had to crop it then resize. I tried moving it over to the right and just cropping it from the image itself rather than resizing:



Let me know if you want something slightly sharper, I can try something else.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2014)

That's good, thanks. 

Gotta spread.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 23, 2014)

I do think my request can be abit daunting...make the gif my avatar and give it a cool effect if possible...and then use the lyrics and find some dope Amy Lee pics for the banner of a dark nature like theme...


----------



## Larcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Can I have some baddass high quality Accelerator avys pls. 
150x200


----------



## Rob (Sep 23, 2014)

Best accelerator-stock I could find, 

Hope you like it,


----------



## Firo (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Larcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Firo said:


>



Arigato. 
Repping


----------



## Lance (Sep 24, 2014)

There is a lottery to win.

A *Kill la Kill* Avatar please.


----------



## Firo (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## G (Sep 24, 2014)

transparent 170x170 profile pic


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2014)

Toilet said:


> transparent 170x170 profile pic



There's ya go.


----------



## Shingy (Sep 24, 2014)

[sp][/sp]

can i get this with his face and bodyish

thanks a bunch


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2014)

Shingy said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> can i get this with his face and bodyish
> 
> thanks a bunch



There ya go.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 24, 2014)

Shingy said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> can i get this with his face and bodyish
> 
> thanks a bunch


----------



## Shingy (Sep 24, 2014)

thanks guys

thanks digirino


----------



## Veggie (Sep 24, 2014)

Can I get a 150x200 avi, one with thin black border and another border less.

Will rep.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Can I get a 150x200 avi please, will rep.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 24, 2014)

Okay, let me amend my post:

Make this into a GIF avatar: 

And a GIF banner: 

Will rep!!!


----------



## Magician (Sep 25, 2014)

Ava, plox? Same border as my current avatar.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 25, 2014)

Magician said:


> Ava, plox? Same border as my current avatar.



There ya go:


----------



## Ghost (Sep 25, 2014)

Can I have dotted border on this?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Firo (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Ghost (Sep 25, 2014)

thanks mate.


----------



## Vengeance (Sep 25, 2014)

Rion Uchiha said:


> Okay, let me amend my post:
> 
> Make this into a GIF avatar:
> 
> ...



Here's the ava, but the banner file size is too big, would have to cut out much and make it small.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks, the banner size is fine..perhaps I should have been more specific..can the gif and the banner get dotted border sir?


----------



## Vengeance (Sep 25, 2014)

Rion Uchiha said:


> Thanks, the banner size is fine..perhaps I should have been more specific..can the gif and the banner get dotted border sir?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 25, 2014)

Vengeance said:


>



Already rep'd...thanks a bunch dude!


----------



## Lance (Sep 25, 2014)

Can I have an awesome Avatar out of this please?
Thanks.
175X250


----------



## zoro (Sep 25, 2014)

Lance said:


> Can I have an awesome Avatar out of this please?
> Thanks.
> 175X250


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Firo (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2014)

Edit: 2 minute-ninja


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks, guys


----------



## Atlas (Sep 25, 2014)

Can someone make me an awesome Diamante set? Colored set and senior size ava.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 25, 2014)

Someone please make these all 150 x 200


----------



## Ghost (Sep 25, 2014)

^ the height on those gifs is only 190 and they really can't be stretched to 200. to my knowledge


----------



## zoro (Sep 25, 2014)

♦Diamante♦ said:


> Can someone make me an awesome Diamante set? Colored set and senior size ava.






*Spoiler*: __ 










I couldn't find any good fanarts


----------



## Sauce (Sep 25, 2014)

saikyou said:


> ^ the height on those gifs is only 190 and they really can't be stretched to 200. to my knowledge



150x290 is fine, then.


----------



## Atlas (Sep 25, 2014)

Shiki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I didn't think so. Will still use the set anyway, thanks. ^^


----------



## Ghost (Sep 25, 2014)

Sauce said:


> 150x290 is fine, then.





edited


----------



## Bonly (Sep 25, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Can someone resize each gif into a size 150X200 and 150X225


----------



## Shanks (Sep 25, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonly (Sep 25, 2014)

Electra said:


>



Thanks


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 25, 2014)

Vampire Knight set?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Vengeance (Sep 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Ghost (Sep 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## kyochi (Sep 26, 2014)

can someone make this into an avatar? it has shitty quality but


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 26, 2014)

suga said:


> can someone make this into an avatar? it has shitty quality but


----------



## kyochi (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks Giorno


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2014)

this too pls


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2014)

I think the one with Gogo might have the file size too large?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I think the one with Gogo might have the file size too large?



Woops, underestimated the amount of frames there were:


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 26, 2014)

sistren

175X250 please

if possible remove the extremely thin strip of black on top and make the whole thing like one those cinemagraphs where Sakura is the only thing moving

I have the source vid if it's needed

thank you


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 26, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> sistren
> 
> 175X250 please
> 
> ...



Is this what you wanted?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2014)

Can someone make me an ava from this I've tried multiple times but I can't get it to look right 
150x200


----------



## zoro (Sep 27, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> Can someone make me an ava from this I've tried multiple times but I can't get it to look right
> 150x200





Is that okay?


----------



## Lance (Sep 27, 2014)

Please a big avi.
Red Border around it too.


----------



## zoro (Sep 27, 2014)

Lance said:


> Please a big avi.
> Red Border around it too.


----------



## Lance (Sep 27, 2014)

24'ed. Will rep later. Thanks


----------



## kyochi (Sep 27, 2014)

I want to request an avatar of this 


but I was wondering if someone could cut out the girls in yellow and pink and just leave nana (red), that's who I want the avatar of 


thank you


----------



## BiNexus (Sep 27, 2014)

suga said:


> I want to request an avatar of this
> 
> 
> but I was wondering if someone could cut out the girls in yellow and pink and just leave nana (red), that's who I want the avatar of
> ...



Here you are:


----------



## Rob (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm no pro-editor, so I can't completely remove the other 2 girls  

Hope this works.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 27, 2014)

Okay 'cause you didn't want any of the pillow I zoomed in on her face and had to increase the size so there's a bit of a quality loss, not much I can do unless you have a bigger size.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 27, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Is this what you wanted?



just one more thing

stop the clouds; I know there's only slight movement but it bothers me  

thank you


----------



## Magician (Sep 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 













150x200 ava's plox with same border as my current avatar.

Try to take out any watermarks or text too, plz. Will rep.


----------



## zoro (Sep 28, 2014)

Magician said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I couldn't get anything better for the last two


----------



## Magician (Sep 28, 2014)

Shiki said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## trance (Sep 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 








150 x 200 please?


----------



## zoro (Sep 28, 2014)

trance said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trance (Sep 28, 2014)

Greatly appreciated, bruh.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 28, 2014)

Please, please, pretty please, could someone make me a Juubi-Jinchuuriki Madara signature using pictures only from manga?
I already got one of the possible pictures that could appear on the signature.

I will leave rest for your graphic's imagination.

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Vasco (Sep 28, 2014)

150x200 pls thank you v much


----------



## Ghost (Sep 28, 2014)

Vasco said:


> 150x200 pls thank you v much



*Spoiler*: __ 






 this good?


----------



## Vasco (Sep 28, 2014)

this good

rep**


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 28, 2014)

150x200 avi pls


----------



## Vengeance (Sep 28, 2014)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi pls


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Sep 28, 2014)

thank you 

I'm 24rd. will rep later


----------



## Sieves (Sep 28, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> just one more thing
> 
> stop the clouds; I know there's only slight movement but it bothers me
> 
> thank you



greetings,

i gave it a shot because i wanted to see if my photoshop skills were up to par. i apologize if i stole anyone's thunder


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 28, 2014)

Sieves said:


> greetings,
> 
> i gave it a shot because i wanted to see if my photoshop skills were up to par. i apologize if i stole anyone's thunder



Would you mind telling me how you managed to do that? I was trying for a little while but I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Sieves (Sep 28, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Would you mind telling me how you managed to do that? I was trying for a little while but I couldn't figure it out.



sure sure 
i had fun trying to figure it out

i'll pm you


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 28, 2014)

Sieves said:


> sure sure
> i had fun trying to figure it out
> 
> i'll pm you



Okay thanks. :33


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you, Giorno and Sieves


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 29, 2014)

Could I get a 150x200 ava of the blonde and a 550x400 resize of the rest of the pic (if possible cut out the pink haired girl)? Please and thank you.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 29, 2014)

Ava pls, danke bitte sch?n. :33


----------



## Ghost (Sep 29, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Ava pls, danke bitte sch?n. :33


----------



## Ghost (Sep 29, 2014)

Tea said:


> Could I get a 150x200 ava of the blonde and a 550x400 resize of the rest of the pic (if possible cut out the pink haired girl)? Please and thank you.




*Spoiler*: __ 



You want any borders or anything? I can't make the sig 550x400 if I cut out Mine. Do you want her cut out or? Just tell me if you want changes.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 29, 2014)

saikyou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You want any borders or anything? I can't make the sig 550x400 if I cut out Mine. Do you want her cut out or? Just tell me if you want changes.


Thanks man, and yeah, if you could cut out Mein, that would be great, it's ok if it can't be 550x400, just whatever works. Will rep when I'm not 24d.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 29, 2014)

Tea said:


> Thanks man, and yeah, if you could cut out Mein, that would be great, it's ok if it can't be 550x400, just whatever works. Will rep when I'm not 24d.


----------



## Veggie (Sep 29, 2014)

150x200 avi please, focus on the face, thin black border and border-less if possible. Will rep.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 29, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> 150x200 avi please, focus on the face, thin black border and border-less if possible. Will rep.


----------



## Veggie (Sep 29, 2014)

Electra said:


>



Thanks a lot Electra.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 30, 2014)

175x250 avatar please. I'd like a white and black border combination. Don't know how to explain it lol.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2014)

Wata the Mighty said:


> 175x250 avatar please. I'd like a white and black border combination. Don't know how to explain it lol.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you! That's perfect.


----------



## kyochi (Sep 30, 2014)

is it possible to take the middle gifs and turn them into avatars ? 


thank youuuu


----------



## zoro (Sep 30, 2014)

suga said:


> is it possible to take the middle gifs and turn them into avatars ?
> 
> 
> thank youuuu






I had to lower the quality of the second gif to reduce the file size


----------



## kyochi (Sep 30, 2014)

I see, it's ok 


thank you


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2014)

suga said:


> is it possible to take the middle gifs and turn them into avatars ?
> 
> 
> thank youuuu



Made the 2nd one for ya, suga without quality lost.


----------



## kyochi (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you for your generosity  repped


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 30, 2014)

Vampire Knight set?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Firo (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2014)

seems a bit condensed


----------



## Firo (Oct 1, 2014)

I cropped it a bit. How bout now?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2014)

perfect


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2014)

actually, no it isn't

file size is too large...


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 1, 2014)

Cut some frames out


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2014)

still too large


----------



## Firo (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 1, 2014)

not fashion icon rita ora


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Ghost (Oct 1, 2014)

any part 1 Sasuke or Naruto avatars?


----------



## zoro (Oct 1, 2014)

saikyou said:


> any part 1 Sasuke or Naruto avatars?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2014)

Requesting nice Carmen Electra .Gif avatars 175 x 250 (750 KB Max) . I've being trying to find stocks and make those avas myself over the last few days, but every time I search for stock, there's too many asses and boobs on my screen which isn't a good thing when I'm at work.

Many thanks to whoever can help.

edit: just to clarify, I am fine with boobs and asses just not 1 million of them on my screen when searching on Google so I need help to grab those stocks and resize.


----------



## Rob (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2014)

^ Thx 24 at the moment. Got avas with long straight hair?

edit: that avatar is too big.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 1, 2014)

Shops seem busy so anyone here willing to make me a set?



Not too picky; just want a pretty set.

Will rep + cred. 

Thanks!


----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> Shops seem busy so anyone here willing to make me a set?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*Spoiler*: _Sigs_


----------



## Rapidus (Oct 1, 2014)

Can someone render out the guy of . Keep the size of the original image. Rep and notification of when I use it in a tag will be given.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 1, 2014)

nevermind        .


----------



## trance (Oct 2, 2014)

Any 150 x 200 avas of Kyouko Sakura? Uber quality ones are preferred.


----------



## zoro (Oct 2, 2014)

Trance said:


> Any 150 x 200 avas of Kyouko Sakura? Uber quality ones are preferred.


----------



## trance (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks. I need to spread.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 2, 2014)

Electra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sigs_



Thanks so much! I have to spread.

Edit: I just got 24'd. I will rep as soon as I can.

Okay, I repped.


----------



## Rob (Oct 2, 2014)

@Rapidus

You said keep the size, right?


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 2, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> @Rapidus
> 
> You said keep the size, right?



He probably means that he wants only the guy, on a transparent background


----------



## Rapidus (Oct 2, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> @Rapidus
> 
> You said keep the size, right?





Vengeance said:


> He probably means that he wants only the guy, on a transparent background



Yeah, Veng is right. Sorry, I should have specified, but yes, on a transparent bg.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2014)

Boss legend of korra avy please

150x200 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 3, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Boss legend of korra avy please
> 
> 150x200 pls


----------



## zoro (Oct 3, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Boss legend of korra avy please
> 
> 150x200 pls


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 3, 2014)

Could someone make that transparent for me and resize it to look good in avatar form? I imagine 175x250 isn't going to work too good, but what do I know...!?

Thanks in advance. :>


----------



## Bansai (Oct 3, 2014)

Wata said:


> Could someone make that transparent for me and resize it to look good in avatar form? I imagine 175x250 isn't going to work too good, but what do I know...!?
> 
> Thanks in advance. :>



I'm not quite sure what exactly you want. I'm guessing something like this?...

​


----------



## Ghost (Oct 3, 2014)

Wata said:


> Could someone make that transparent for me and resize it to look good in avatar form? I imagine 175x250 isn't going to work too good, but what do I know...!?
> 
> Thanks in advance. :>



tell me if you want any changes.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 3, 2014)

looking for a good NaruSasu/SasuNaru avatar


----------



## zoro (Oct 3, 2014)

Revolution said:


> looking for a good NaruSasu/SasuNaru avatar


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 3, 2014)

saikyou said:


> tell me if you want any changes.





Gin said:


> I'm not quite sure what exactly you want. I'm guessing something like this?...
> 
> ​



Thank you both! I don't know which version I want to use....! :> Both are amazing.


And sorry for not being too clear.


----------



## G (Oct 3, 2014)

150x200 avatar please


----------



## Ghost (Oct 3, 2014)

Toilet said:


> 150x200 avatar please



ei helvetti


----------



## Impact (Oct 3, 2014)

Senior size pls with dotted borders.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 3, 2014)

Impact said:


> Senior size pls with dotted borders.



lel

You saved/uploaded it as a jpg

also, which of the two chars do you want avi'd or both? also do you want me to cut off the shaking of their hands?


----------



## Impact (Oct 3, 2014)

Giorno said:


> lel
> 
> You saved/uploaded it as a jpg
> 
> also, which of the two chars do you want avi'd or both? also do you want me to cut off the shaking of their hands?



I can't tell the difference how I saved it from a phone 

can you try to get them separately as for the latter it doesn't matter to me either way as long it's look good.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 3, 2014)

Impact said:


> I can't tell the difference how I saved it from a phone
> 
> can you try to get them separately as for the latter it doesn't matter to me either way as long it's look good.



Can you link the source?

Tried reverse googling it and I can't find it. 

I'll remove the shaking of the hands animation 'cause I'm sure it'd look turrible.


----------



## Impact (Oct 3, 2014)

this works?


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 3, 2014)

Impact said:


> this works?


----------



## Impact (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks Ares 

24'd will get by the end of the night.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

150x200 pls, same quality


----------



## zoro (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls, same quality


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls, same quality


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

this too pls


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> this too pls


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> this too pls


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks, guys


----------



## Firo (Oct 4, 2014)

150x 200 please. With a border. Not sure which one I want tho..
Up to whomever I guess.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 4, 2014)

Firo said:


> 150x 200 please. With a border. Not sure which one I want tho..
> Up to whomever I guess.


----------



## Firo (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks  bro.
Edit: 24'd.


----------



## santanico (Oct 5, 2014)

make this a bit smaller plz


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 5, 2014)

starr said:


> make this a bit smaller plz


----------



## santanico (Oct 5, 2014)

sankyuuuuu


----------



## Black Sheep (Oct 5, 2014)

Could someone make some Tokyo Ghoul avatars for me?


----------



## zoro (Oct 5, 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> Could someone make some Tokyo Ghoul avatars for me?


----------



## Black Sheep (Oct 5, 2014)

Shiki said:


>



Thanks!!!.........


----------



## Veggie (Oct 5, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Senior size avis please


----------



## EJ (Oct 5, 2014)

Liara from Mass Effect sets please


----------



## zoro (Oct 5, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 5, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 5, 2014)

Flow said:


> Liara from Mass Effect sets please


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 5, 2014)

Can I get an ava (150x200) and sig (as big as you can get it, preferably taller than wide so the render can better fit) of this (no borders)? Please and thank you.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 5, 2014)

Shiki said:


>



Taking them all 

Giorno I just got 24'd from repping Shiki, I'll get you back as soon as I can.


----------



## zoro (Oct 5, 2014)

Flow said:


> Liara from Mass Effect sets please


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 5, 2014)

Tea said:


> Can I get an ava (150x200) and sig (as big as you can get it, preferably taller than wide so the render can better fit) of this (no borders)? Please and thank you.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 5, 2014)

Ava is good, but can you get the sig bigger, and have more of a closer focus on the rest of the render (it's fine if you can't get the whole render in it)?


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 5, 2014)

Tea said:


> Ava is good, but can you get the sig bigger, and have more of a closer focus on the rest of the render (it's fine if you can't get the whole render in it)?



This better?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 5, 2014)

Giorno said:


> This better?


Yeah, this will work. 24d right now.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 5, 2014)

Looking for some Re-l Mayer (Ergo Proxy) avatar and/or signatures.

will rep


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 5, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Looking for some Re-l Mayer (Ergo Proxy) avatar and/or signatures.
> 
> will rep



Avi: 

Sig:


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 5, 2014)

150x200 avi please


----------



## zoro (Oct 5, 2014)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi please


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank u!


----------



## EJ (Oct 5, 2014)

Wolf sets please

thanks for liara


----------



## zoro (Oct 5, 2014)

Flow said:


> Wolf sets please
> 
> thanks for liara


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Oct 5, 2014)

Hot girl with sunglasses ava?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Bold Black Borders for the following:



 (resize to senior sig size)

Repping and credding :33


----------



## zoro (Oct 6, 2014)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> Hot girl with sunglasses ava?


----------



## EJ (Oct 6, 2014)

Shiki are there any black wolf ones? I'm taking those as well, thanks.


----------



## EJ (Oct 6, 2014)

I also can't upload the Liara ones.


----------



## Kairi (Oct 6, 2014)

avas of females from akame ga kill would be really lovely (not seryu tho)


----------



## zoro (Oct 6, 2014)

Flow said:


> Shiki are there any black wolf ones? I'm taking those as well, thanks.









Flow said:


> I also can't upload the Liara ones.



What about now?


----------



## 민찬영 (Oct 6, 2014)

Avy and sig.
150 x 200 for avy and any size for sig.
Transparent background for both please.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 6, 2014)

Kairi said:


> avas of females from akame ga kill would be really lovely (not seryu tho)



Not sure if this is correct or if she's seryu or not though.


----------



## 민찬영 (Oct 6, 2014)

Electra said:


>



Sorry for the trouble but there's still white between the hair and the vest.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 6, 2014)

Opps. Is this better?


----------



## 민찬영 (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you very much. :33


----------



## Kairi (Oct 6, 2014)

Electra said:


> Not sure if this is correct or if she's seryu or not though.



seryu would have been another girl with orange hair
thanks mate these are all great!


----------



## Black Sheep (Oct 6, 2014)

Any avys of Kaneki, Uta or Touka from Tokyo Ghoul? Will rep


----------



## zoro (Oct 6, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Bold Black Borders for the following:
> 
> 
> (resize to senior sig size)
> ...



The file size of the gif is way too big. You couldn't use it as an avatar, so I made one out of the sig. Just tell me if you want the gif anyway


*Spoiler*: __ 












Black Sheep said:


> Any avys of Kaneki, Uta or Touka from Tokyo Ghoul? Will rep


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2014)

ava size please. :3


----------



## zoro (Oct 6, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> ava size please. :3


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2014)

lel fuck i'm late to edit post. 

Can I get transparent for sig? soooorry guys



Shiki said:


>



thank you!


----------



## Ghost (Oct 6, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> lel fuck i'm late to edit post.
> 
> Can I get transparent for sig? soooorry guys
> 
> ...


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2014)

saikyou said:


>



I'm 24 hour'd. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Black Sheep (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks again


----------



## kyochi (Oct 6, 2014)

can someone please resize into avatars? thanks


----------



## Shanks (Oct 6, 2014)

suga said:


> can someone please resize into avatars? thanks


----------



## kyochi (Oct 6, 2014)

thanks electra! I need to spread for you though :33


----------



## santanico (Oct 7, 2014)

crop and resize plz 
only kaneki 
175x250


----------



## Shanks (Oct 7, 2014)

starr said:


> crop and resize plz
> only kaneki
> 175x250



Max size is 750KB, so it should be good.


----------



## santanico (Oct 7, 2014)

excellente                  .


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 7, 2014)

Simple transparency request here.

A 150x200 trans avatar of  Can if be rotated so his face is facing the other way? Also better to get his face from shoulders up or whatnot, or try what you think works.

Next is a simple trans signature of 

Will rep many times over because I'm a repetitive person. Could ya pm too plx when you're done because I won't be visiting this section much? Tankyewwwww.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 7, 2014)

Aeiou said:


> Simple transparency request here.
> 
> A 150x200 trans avatar of  Can if be rotated so his face is facing the other way? Also better to get his face from shoulders up or whatnot, or try what you think works.
> 
> ...



Avatar got to be from the waist  up though, otherwise it will be 150x150.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 7, 2014)

Someone make me an avatar with that? 175x250, normal black border.


----------



## zoro (Oct 7, 2014)

Wata said:


> Someone make me an avatar with that? 175x250, normal black border.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 7, 2014)

Electra said:


> Avatar got to be from the waist  up though, otherwise it will be 150x150.



You're a gem. It's perfect. Will rep you like never before. Thank you kindly


----------



## trance (Oct 7, 2014)

Can someone transparent this?

*Spoiler*: __ 








I only want Vader, the dead Rebel, and the two Storm Troopers on the left in the image. Will triple rep for the trouble.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Shiki said:


> The file size of the gif is way too big. You couldn't use it as an avatar, so I made one out of the sig. Just tell me if you want the gif anyway
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Hmm, so I can't use it as an ava, huh 

Then can I request that the gif be resized slightly bigger? I'll use the ava you provided and use the gif as the sig instead


----------



## Ghost (Oct 7, 2014)

Trance said:


> Can someone transparent this?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


can't see the pic.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2014)

Trance said:


> Can someone transparent this?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Here:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 7, 2014)

Trance said:


> Can someone transparent this?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



. .


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 7, 2014)

Looking for some quality Sasuke avatars in 150x200 size. I will rep if I take


----------



## dynasaur (Oct 7, 2014)

Requesting an Uryu Ishida avatar 150x200 avatar, I will rep all.


----------



## Rob (Oct 7, 2014)

Edit: Sorry I only got 1 Sasuke ava.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 7, 2014)

Can I get 150x200 avis for these stock, some effects on the jpg would be more than welcomed.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 7, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Can I get 150x200 avis for these stock, some effects on the jpg would be more than welcomed.



Can't include the gun anyway, so I cut it out completely.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 7, 2014)

Electra said:


> Can't include the gun anyway, so I cut it out completely.



I was afraid of that, oh well. Thanks a lot for you work


----------



## Firo (Oct 8, 2014)

Can someone change the color of his eyes in the pic,


to this color please.
Can someone change the color of his eyes in the pic to this color please...


----------



## Rob (Oct 8, 2014)

Here you go bro. 

Your good ole' pal Robby's got you


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 8, 2014)

Firo said:


> Can someone change the color of his eyes in the pic,
> 
> 
> to this color please.
> Can someone change the color of his eyes in the pic to this color please...



Um, will this do it?


----------



## Firo (Oct 8, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> Um, will this do it?



Thanks man. 24'd atm. Will rep when I can.
@Rolo.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 8, 2014)

Trance said:


> Can someone transparent this?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





saikyou said:


> can't see the pic.





Giorno said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Vengeance said:


> . .



If you quote his post, you'll be able to copy the link and go to it directly.


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 8, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> If you quote his post, you'll be able to copy the link and go to it directly.



My repost of his includes the image correctly, should probably have written that below


----------



## Evolution (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello.
Can someone make me an avatar with black borders out of this?

Senior size: 150x200.

Will pay with rep.
Thanks.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 8, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Hello.
> Can someone make me an avatar with black borders out of this?
> 
> Senior size: 150x200.
> ...



What's happening, Sarah?


----------



## Evolution (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you, it's very good.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 8, 2014)

Senior avis please 

If possible under 500KB otherwise the forum doesn't let the avis work for me. Black thin borders if necessary.


----------



## Rob (Oct 8, 2014)

Edit: Sabo


----------



## Veggie (Oct 8, 2014)

Electra said:


> opps, almost forgot the border.



Thank you Electra, you always got my back 

But I gotta spread for now, so I owe you one


----------



## Shanks (Oct 8, 2014)

Deleted it too slow. Messed up the black border in one of them. Lol don't worry about the rep. Rob, can you fix that one with black border?


----------



## Veggie (Oct 8, 2014)

Yeah I noticed the black border one lol

I repped Rob for his efforts btw


----------



## Shanks (Oct 8, 2014)

Guess I can just fix that,  since Rob ran off.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 8, 2014)

Electra said:


> Guess I can just fix that,  since Rob ran off.



Thanks again Electra


----------



## Remyx (Oct 9, 2014)

Miku Hatsune sets?


----------



## trance (Oct 9, 2014)

If possible, can you make this into a 150 x 200 ava with a thin black border please?


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 9, 2014)

Trance said:


> If possible, can you make this into a 150 x 200 ava with a thin black border please?


----------



## Hamtaro (Oct 9, 2014)

Would some one be able to make this gif into an ava of the green haired girl?

I would prefer a thin border if possible.


----------



## Evolution (Oct 9, 2014)

Can I have 2 of this 150x200, one with normal black borders and the other with dotted borders?


----------



## Rob (Oct 9, 2014)

Here brother 



@Ham

I was having trouble with the borders, so someone else will have to cover you (Hence the deleted post)


----------



## Evolution (Oct 9, 2014)

Awesome work as always. Thank you.


----------



## NO (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice attempt.


----------



## Evolution (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh, thank you as well.


----------



## Magician (Oct 9, 2014)

HamSloth said:


> Would some one be able to make this gif into an ava of the green haired girl?
> 
> I would prefer a thin border if possible.


----------



## Hamtaro (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks, but is there anyway you can crop it or localize motion to where the only movement is the blink?


----------



## Magician (Oct 9, 2014)

HamSloth said:


> Thanks, but is there anyway you can crop it or localize motion to where the only movement is the blink?


----------



## Hamtaro (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks again, saving for later.


----------



## trance (Oct 9, 2014)

Very much appreciated, mate.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 9, 2014)

Avatar please. 175x250.
white inner border with dotted outside. do whatever makes it looks good.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 9, 2014)

Wata said:


> Avatar please. 175x250.
> white inner border with dotted outside. do whatever makes it looks good.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 9, 2014)

Jesus, you people are just too fast.


----------



## NO (Oct 9, 2014)

- Crop to 150x200
- Adjust brightness/contrast for aesthetics
- Sharpen
- Create a new layer, apply the image, mild gaussian blur 
- Set new layer to Overlay (or Lighten)
- Adjust opacity of new layer
- Create new layer
- Add thick white (or black) striped pattern over entire image, say layer to Overlay (or something that's aesthetically pleasing), then adjust the opacity for aesthetics
- 2px black border
- 1px dotted white border

Thx.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 10, 2014)

Can I get these in senior size Avis. 


Please make sure they're under 500KBs otherwise they don't work when I upload them, thin black borders if necessary.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 10, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Can I get these in senior size Avis.
> 
> 
> Please make sure they're under 500KBs otherwise they don't work when I upload them, thin black borders if necessary.




*Spoiler*: __ 








edit.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Veggie (Oct 10, 2014)

saikyou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Bansai (Oct 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls





Like this?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls





this ok?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2014)

Both are great, but...





can I get 150x200 of these two as well pls 

the first one, just of Aurora


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2014)

and this


----------



## Ghost (Oct 10, 2014)

jesus stunna


----------



## Ghost (Oct 10, 2014)

oh shit forgot to check. just a sec

edit. had to cut a lot frames on the got chick.. :/


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2014)

crop and size to 175x250


----------



## Shanks (Oct 11, 2014)

starr said:


> crop and size to 175x250



it doesn't look very good though//


----------



## NO (Oct 11, 2014)

Not surprised my request wasn't taken - too hard.


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2014)

thanks yous two :33


----------



## NW (Oct 11, 2014)

senior ava pls


----------



## Black Sheep (Oct 11, 2014)

Could you make some Ichigo Kurosaki Senior avatars?


----------



## Bansai (Oct 11, 2014)

Fusion said:


> senior ava pls





Like this?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 11, 2014)

can I get this cropped to 150x200


----------



## NW (Oct 11, 2014)

Gin said:


> Like this?


Yes. Thank you very much.


----------



## Evolution (Oct 11, 2014)

Can someone make me an avatar wit Rider out of this? She's the girl on the right of the gif.
150x200 please.


----------



## Bansai (Oct 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> can I get this cropped to 150x200


Sure thing 
Had to cut out a fuck load of frames again. Yeah, who would have thought of that. 



Evolution said:


> Can someone make me an avatar wit Rider out of this? She's the girl on the right of the gif.
> 150x200 please.


Do you only want the scene with that girl in it or all but focused on her?

If it's the second case:


----------



## Stunna (Oct 11, 2014)

thanks breh


----------



## Evolution (Oct 11, 2014)

Gin said:


> Sure thing
> Had to cut out a fuck load of frames again. Yeah, who would have thought of that.
> 
> 
> ...


I only want the scene with the girl on the right, no need for the scene with Saber attacking. Just the girl on the right doing her attack.


----------



## Bansai (Oct 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> thanks breh






Evolution said:


> I only want the scene with the girl on the right, no need for the scene with Saber attacking. Just the girl on the right doing her attack.





Didn't even notice there was a girl on that side.


----------



## Bansai (Oct 11, 2014)

By the way, I can also move the other scene a bit so you can have both girls in the avy if you prefer that.


----------



## Evolution (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks, but I only want the girl on the right. The girl on the left belongs to someone else.
Anyway, thank you for a good job.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 11, 2014)

Senior avi please


----------



## Rob (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Veggie (Oct 11, 2014)

Roƅ said:


>



Thanks alot


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 12, 2014)

150x200 avi pls and senior sig pls


----------



## Shanks (Oct 12, 2014)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi pls and senior sig pls


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Shanks (Oct 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Izaya (Oct 12, 2014)

150 x 225 please and thank you.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 12, 2014)

Izaya said:


> 150 x 225 please and thank you.



For another forum? Made ya 150x200 also just incase.


----------



## Izaya (Oct 12, 2014)

Electra said:


> For another forum? Made ya 150x200 also just incase.


Yeah it's for another forum.
Thanks dood.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2014)

p please


----------



## Shanks (Oct 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> p please



Sure thing.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2014)

much love; gotta spread


----------



## SLB (Oct 13, 2014)

i need that optimized to 750kb


----------



## SLB (Oct 13, 2014)

actually here's the original



175x250 and 175x175

leave the purple text out.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Oct 13, 2014)

Moody said:


> actually here's the original
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Remyx (Oct 13, 2014)

Can someone improve the quality of this gif?



Also want to see if someone could make a more flashy set out of this.


----------



## Monochrome (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello. I need some Avatar Pictures from female Chikushoudou (as known as female Pain) animated and not animated, you can choose. Junior size please.
Maybe you got more luck finding good ones than me.

Thank you.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 15, 2014)

Need 3 150x200 sized avatars. 

Stocks; 
;
;
;

Any kind of help is appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## Magician (Oct 15, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Need 3 150x200 sized avatars.
> 
> Stocks;
> ;
> ...


----------



## zoro (Oct 15, 2014)

Monochrome said:


> Hello. I need some Avatar Pictures from female Chikushoudou (as known as female Pain) animated and not animated, you can choose. Junior size please.
> Maybe you got more luck finding good ones than me.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Black Sheep (Oct 15, 2014)

Korra senior avatars?


----------



## Magician (Oct 15, 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> Korra senior avatars?


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 15, 2014)

Monochrome said:


> Hello. I need some Avatar Pictures from female Chikushoudou (as known as female Pain) animated and not animated, you can choose. Junior size please.
> Maybe you got more luck finding good ones than me.
> 
> Thank you.




Made some too a while ago. Since I don't use them anymore, you can have them if you like.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Monochrome (Oct 15, 2014)

Shiki said:


>





Jala said:


> Made some too a while ago. Since I don't use them anymore, you can have them if you like.



Thank you guys


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Black Sheep (Oct 15, 2014)

No offence but could you make some better ones? :/


----------



## Evolution (Oct 15, 2014)

Can someone make me an avy out of this with dotted border and 150x200?

And a signature out of this? Something that will go well with the avy. It can have borders like the avy or be transparent, whatever you guys think will work better with the avy. Heck, you're free to play with it as you like as long as the end result is good.


Will rep any attempt.
Thanks.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Can someone make me an avy out of this with dotted border and 150x200?
> 
> And a signature out of this? Something that will go well with the avy. It can have borders like the avy or be transparent, whatever you guys think will work better with the avy. Heck, you're free to play with it as you like as long as the end result is good.
> 
> ...



How are you these days? I don't see you in the resort much.

Here:


----------



## Evolution (Oct 15, 2014)

Pretty fine, getting into school work. The resort isn't exactly a place I frequent, I spend most of my time in the FT section. How about you? 
 Looks nice, but I think the new color is a bit intense. Can you try reducing it a bit

Edit: Actually, it looks pretty damn good as it is. You can leave it like this.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Pretty fine, getting into school work. The resort isn't exactly a place I frequent, I spend most of my time in the FT section. How about you?
> Looks nice, but I think the new color is a bit intense. Can you try reducing it a bit
> 
> Edit: Actually, it looks pretty damn good as it is. You can leave it like this.



Lol, I was in the middle of making other variations.





*Spoiler*: __ 






*working on sig 3

edit:


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 15, 2014)

someone get rid of the background and fix the coloring in this plz.:33


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2014)

Revy said:


> someone get rid of the background and fix the coloring in this plz.:33



What do you mean by "fix the coloring" exactly?


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 15, 2014)

I meant to say fix the quality of the image a bit if you can. :3


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2014)

Revy said:


> I meant to say fix the quality of the image a bit if you can. :3



How's this?


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 15, 2014)

Perf. I need it for a background. That's why I wanted the color to be adjusted.

I got another request. 




Was wondering if you could give these dotted borders and maybe get rid of the* internal screaming* text.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2014)

Revy said:


> Perf. I need it for a background. That's why I wanted the color to be adjusted.
> 
> I got another request.
> 
> ...



Always happy to help a friend out.

On the sig there's actually no easy way to remove the water mark on the top right though, unless someone colour and redraw the clouds.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks my nicca.

I owe you another rep for this.<3


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 16, 2014)

Raleigh Becket please. :33


----------



## Ghost (Oct 16, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Raleigh Becket please. :33


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 16, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Raleigh Becket please. :33






Edit: Well Saikyou was faster.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 16, 2014)

aww thanks guys! repping both <3


----------



## Revolution (Oct 16, 2014)

looking for a good Itachi and Sasuke signature.

Sasuke is truly Itachi's brother.

perhaps with these two put side by side:


----------



## Evolution (Oct 16, 2014)

Electra said:


> Lol, I was in the middle of making other variations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, they all look good.


----------



## zoro (Oct 16, 2014)

Revolution said:


> looking for a good Itachi and Sasuke signature.
> 
> Sasuke is truly Itachi's brother.
> 
> perhaps with these two put side by side:


----------



## Billie (Oct 16, 2014)

Bojack Horseman Avatars, please.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 16, 2014)

Ctrl said:


> Bojack Horseman Avatars, please.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 17, 2014)

175x250 avatar
normal black border 
make it look good 

thanks


----------



## Shanks (Oct 17, 2014)

Wata said:


> 175x250 avatar
> normal black border
> make it look good
> 
> thanks


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## Hellblazer (Oct 17, 2014)

A sexy avatar.
pls and thnku!
If the pic is too small just focues on the dude in the middle and kick off the animal 
Another one if the first one sucks


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Magician (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Had to cut some frames.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

Can you sharpen the quality of the one where he puts on the hat? Closer to the quality of the stock. If need be, excise some parts.


----------



## EJ (Oct 17, 2014)

Will Graham sets from Hannibal sets please. Can be gifs


----------



## Magician (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Can you sharpen the quality of the one where he puts on the hat? Closer to the quality of the stock. If need be, excise some parts.



Don't know how. 

My photoshop skillz too noobish.


----------



## Magician (Oct 17, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> A sexy avatar.
> pls and thnku!
> If the pic is too small just focues on the dude in the middle and kick off the animal
> Another one if the first one sucks


----------



## Magician (Oct 17, 2014)

Flow said:


> Will Graham sets from Hannibal sets please. Can be gifs


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Can you sharpen the quality of the one where he puts on the hat? Closer to the quality of the stock. If need be, excise some parts.



Sorry but you can't get any better results there afaik. Unless you just crop of course.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls



I had to crop the stock in order to retain the same quality. The gif can be a bit longer if you want.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

Ooh~

Can I see the longer one too?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 17, 2014)

had to cut some frames there and there.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks, guy


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

150x200 of this too pls


----------



## Black Sheep (Oct 17, 2014)

Could I request some Tsukiyama avatars?


----------



## Bansai (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 of this too pls



I'm going to keep the "cut several frames out" line to myself this time. Even I can't hear it anymore.


----------



## Bansai (Oct 17, 2014)

I know you don't but I like making you feel that way


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 17, 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> Could I request some Tsukiyama avatars?




Did you mean this guy?


----------



## Black Sheep (Oct 17, 2014)

Jala said:


> Did you mean this guy?



That's the guy! Thanks.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 17, 2014)

150x200 pls

I'd prefer if it wasn't rounded, but that's fine too.


----------



## zoro (Oct 17, 2014)

Dio said:


> 150x200 pls
> 
> I'd prefer if it wasn't rounded, but that's fine too.





Here you go


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

150x200 of these too pls


----------



## zoro (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 of these too pls


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks; 24'd


----------



## JoJo (Oct 17, 2014)

Shiki said:


> Here you go



Much appreciated.


----------



## Evolution (Oct 18, 2014)

Can I have an 150x200 avy out of this with dotted borders?

As well as a sig from the same image, dotted borders as well. For the sig, I want it to be a bit different from the avy. Can you guys cut it a bit and make a puzzle out of the image and arrange it randomly? Or maybe change the angle, or something, I want it to be different, but still look good. 

Will rep any attempt.
Thanks.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 18, 2014)

I'd like an avatar of KING Wu raising his eyebrows on an endless loop, please


----------



## SLB (Oct 18, 2014)

dotted borders for my avatar


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 18, 2014)

Moody said:


> dotted borders for my avatar


----------



## SLB (Oct 18, 2014)

thanks bro

24 hour'd. i'll get you later.


----------



## RF (Oct 18, 2014)

150x200, thin black border

Will rep


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 18, 2014)

Meth said:


> 150x200, thin black border
> 
> Will rep


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 18, 2014)

Can someone resize me this to 150x200? For some reasons the quality gets shit when I do it. 

Thanks in advance, will rep.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks; gotta spread


----------



## zoro (Oct 18, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> I'd like an avatar of KING Wu raising his eyebrows on an endless loop, please







Reiji said:


> Can someone resize me this to 150x200? For some reasons the quality gets shit when I do it.
> 
> Thanks in advance, will rep.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2014)

Light and/or Ryuk (Death Note) avys, sigs, sets ?


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Oct 18, 2014)

Normal avatar size please.
[Img="http://41.media.tumblr.com/3d2688730436c42df0b488fef71539dc/tumblr_n2r98uZOxy1rdtb6xo2_500.png"]http://41.media.tumblr.com/3d2688730436c42df0b488fef71539dc/tumblr_n2r98uZOxy1rdtb6xo2_500.png[/img]
Normal sig size please (550x400)


----------



## Evolution (Oct 18, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Can I have an 150x200 avy out of this with dotted borders?
> 
> As well as a sig from the same image, dotted borders as well. For the sig, I want it to be a bit different from the avy. Can you guys cut it a bit and make a puzzle out of the image and arrange it randomly? Or maybe change the angle, or something, I want it to be different, but still look good.
> 
> ...


Re-requesting.


----------



## zoro (Oct 18, 2014)

saikyou said:


> Light and/or Ryuk (Death Note) avys, sigs, sets ?










Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Normal sig size please (550x400)







The stock for the sig was already 500 pixels wide so I only changed the height



Evolution said:


> Re-requesting.



I tried something, but I'm a big noob with photoshop so...


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Oct 18, 2014)

The sig isn't mine Shiki


----------



## zoro (Oct 18, 2014)

Sorry, fixed!


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 18, 2014)

Shiki said:


>




one more thing

include his whole head, please

thank you


----------



## zoro (Oct 18, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> one more thing
> 
> include his whole head, please
> 
> thank you


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 19, 2014)

Senior sig and 150x200 avi pls


----------



## Sablés (Oct 19, 2014)

150x200 

one with white and another with gold borders please


----------



## Rob (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Arcana (Oct 19, 2014)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> Senior sig and 150x200 avi pls






Sig didn't past the limit for senior size


----------



## Bansai (Oct 19, 2014)

Wasn't there also supposed to be one with gold borders

​


----------



## Evolution (Oct 19, 2014)

Shiki said:


> I tried something, but I'm a big noob with photoshop so...


Thanks, avy looks good. But the sig is not showing.


----------



## zoro (Oct 19, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Thanks, avy looks good. But the sig is not showing.



My bad!


----------



## Evolution (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks, looks really good.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

150x200 of the following pls :33

*Spoiler*: __ 






No text


Just Aladdin and Jasmine


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 of the following pls :33
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Here you go:
​


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

Brilliant, bro. 

Can I get the first Ariel without the text, though?


----------



## Rob (Oct 19, 2014)

Since Vengeance seems to be gone atm.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 19, 2014)

Shiki said:


>



these two are great

but what about all the noise/dithering?

I know it's minor but it bothers me 

help


----------



## zoro (Oct 19, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> these two are great
> 
> but what about all the noise/dithering?
> 
> ...





What about those?


----------



## Slayz (Oct 20, 2014)

I'll dedicate a really bad pun to whoever resizes this sexy friend to 150x200


----------



## Bansai (Oct 20, 2014)

Apophis said:


> I'll dedicate a really bad pun to whoever resizes this sexy friend to 150x200



It better be horrible as fuck.

Had to cut out a fuck load of frames to keep it under the file size limit.


----------



## trance (Oct 21, 2014)

150 x 200 with some effects to enhance the quality please?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2014)

Trance said:


> 150 x 200 with some effects to enhance the quality please?


----------



## trance (Oct 21, 2014)

Electra said:


>



Thanks but for the second set of avas, if you can just adjust the image closer towards her face.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Overhaul (Oct 21, 2014)

someone make me an avy with a dotted border out of this.



and a dotted border on this as well plz.


----------



## Firo (Oct 21, 2014)

Anybody can resize this to senior sig size?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 21, 2014)

@firo

this ok ? want it cropped a bit?


----------



## Firo (Oct 21, 2014)

Cropping it a bit is fine. 
Please do.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 21, 2014)

Firo said:


> Cropping it a bit is fine.
> Please do.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Oct 21, 2014)

Revy said:


> someone make me an avy with a dotted border out of this.
> 
> 
> 
> and a dotted border on this as well plz.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NW (Oct 21, 2014)

Train Heartnet (from Black Cat) senior avas pls.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 21, 2014)

Shiki said:


> What about those?



thank you, Shiki


----------



## SLB (Oct 21, 2014)

i need a set out of this



150x175 for the avatar and 500 height for the sig. can i get two versions, one plain and one with any effects someone would think would work with it? thanks in advance.


----------



## Id (Oct 21, 2014)

Requesting a banner, with the following engraved in it "Burbank Corps". 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## zoro (Oct 21, 2014)

Moody said:


> i need a set out of this
> 
> 
> 
> 150x175 for the avatar and 500 height for the sig. can i get two versions, one plain and one with any effects someone would think would work with it? thanks in advance.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 22, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



thanks,brah.


----------



## G (Oct 22, 2014)

150x200 avatar pls


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 22, 2014)

toilet said:


> 150x200 avatar pls


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 22, 2014)

Fusion said:


> Train Heartnet (from Black Cat) senior avas pls.


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 22, 2014)

Can someone make me a junior and a senior ava from this? 



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 22, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Can someone make me a junior and a senior ava from this?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2014)

can I get that 150x200, one where they're centered like this, where you can see their reflection:



and one where they're in the corner like so, with the negative space on the left:


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 22, 2014)

^ Like this?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2014)

_Can someone make a 150 x 200 version of my current avy? 

the original stock I used._


----------



## Lezu (Oct 22, 2014)

Played with colours a bit. Tell me if you don't like it, I'll use default ones or try to make something more specific.


----------



## zoro (Oct 22, 2014)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _Can someone make a 150 x 200 version of my current avy?
> 
> the original stock I used._



I couldn't get the exact same effect



Edit: Woops, ninja'd


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2014)

Lezu said:


> Played with colours a bit. Tell me if you don't like it, I'll use default ones or try to make something more specific.





Shiki said:


> I couldn't get the exact same effect
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Woops, ninja'd



_Thanks guys, going to try both on. _


----------



## NW (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks bro.

Can I have this one made transparent? Doesn't have to be the same guy.


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 22, 2014)

Fusion said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> Can I have this one made transparent? Doesn't have to be the same guy.




Unfortunately my photoshop skills are a bit noobish, so if anyone can do it better than me, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2014)

150x200 of this too pls


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 of this too pls



delete a tone of frames, though I fixed the speed also.


----------



## Impact (Oct 22, 2014)

Resize to senior size pls.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2014)

Impact said:


> Resize to senior size pls.


----------



## Impact (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks 

Edit: their not working


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 23, 2014)

Can someone put text on this gif with the words "Hashi,I think I'm preggy with Revy's bb." rite at the scene where he's talking.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Overhaul (Oct 23, 2014)

can you make the text white ?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 23, 2014)

you can't see white text well due to thoe light robes. 

just a sec. any other color ok or want me to place the text somewhere else?


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 23, 2014)

Is there a way you can put black outlining around it like this.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 23, 2014)

didn't know how to do this before. ty revy for requesting this so I got myself to learn how 

edit. thinner outline on text


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks awesome,thanx a bunch.


saikyou said:


> didn't know how to do this before. ty revy for requesting this so I got myself to learn how



no prob,bb.


----------



## Evolution (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello.
Can someone make me an set (avy + sig) out of this? Senior size both.

Can you also make it have the same type of border like Doctor Lamperouge's avatar? Also, feel free to play with the effects to make it look awesome. Kinda like how my current set was tampered with, whatever you guys feel like doing to it.

Will rep any attempt. 
Thanks.


----------



## Black Sheep (Oct 23, 2014)

Yo, could somebody make some Haise Saseki (Tokyo Ghoul:Re) avatars?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Hello.
> Can someone make me an set (avy + sig) out of this? Senior size both.
> 
> Can you also make it have the same type of border like Doctor Lamperouge's avatar? Also, feel free to play with the effects to make it look awesome. Kinda like how my current set was tampered with, whatever you guys feel like doing to it.
> ...



What border are you talking about? Care to post an example, because I cannot find Doctor Lamperouge or profile anywhere. 

*Spoiler*: __ 










edit: found it.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> Yo, could somebody make some Haise Saseki (Tokyo Ghoul:Re) avatars?



How's these two? Not much good stock around though.


----------



## Black Sheep (Oct 23, 2014)

Electra said:


> How's these two? Not much good stock around though.



I like the second one more....


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2014)

150x200 of the center pls



this too


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 of the center pls
> 
> 
> 
> this too


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks; gotta spread


----------



## Impact (Oct 23, 2014)

Senior size pls.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Thanks; gotta spread



Don't worry about it. Or just spread to the other hard working guys above me.



Impact said:


> Senior size pls.





Probably need to spread also, so don't worry about it.


----------



## Impact (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks man 

will rep when I can


----------



## Evolution (Oct 24, 2014)

Electra said:


> What border are you talking about? Care to post an example, because I cannot find Doctor Lamperouge or profile anywhere.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Awesome work as always, but can you play with the Sig a bit more? Add some effects or something, use your imagination.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 24, 2014)

How about these?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Evolution (Oct 24, 2014)

I like the last one. If you can just add that dotted border then it would be awesome.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 24, 2014)

Evolution said:


> I like the last one. If you can just add that dotted border then it would be awesome.


----------



## Evolution (Oct 24, 2014)

You are awesome.
Thanks again for another well done job.


----------



## Schnarf (Oct 25, 2014)

uzumaki naruto avatars? preferably 150x200


----------



## ℛei (Oct 25, 2014)

Schnarf said:


> uzumaki naruto avatars? preferably 150x200



;


----------



## Black Sheep (Oct 25, 2014)

Ayato Kirishima avatars and sig ? (Tokyo Ghoul)


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2014)

150x200 please


----------



## Bansai (Oct 25, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 please





Like this?


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 25, 2014)

Transparent set please.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 25, 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> Ayato Kirishima avatars and sig ? (Tokyo Ghoul)


----------



## Black Sheep (Oct 25, 2014)

Sauce said:


>



Thank you rep coming soon


----------



## Schnarf (Oct 25, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;



thanks breh


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 26, 2014)

150x200 avi and senior sig pls


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2014)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150x200 avi and senior sig pls


----------



## ~Howling~ (Oct 26, 2014)

Can someone make me a 150x200 avatar, plawks?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 26, 2014)

~Howling~ said:


> Can someone make me a 150x200 avatar, plawks?


----------



## ~Howling~ (Oct 26, 2014)

Cheers,mate


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 26, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Transparent set please.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 26, 2014)

Vengeance said:


>



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 26, 2014)

175 x 250 avis of Toph.

Make it look nice, I don't want something thats just a cut out stock.

Tyty


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls



Here you go


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks; gotta spread


----------



## Rob (Oct 26, 2014)

@Ares

You can do way more with this than me... 
I found another decent one, but I'd have to compress the thing and it just wouldn't look right... (Here, )


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 26, 2014)

Giorno said:


> 175 x 250 avis of Toph.
> 
> Make it look nice, I don't want something thats just a cut out stock.
> 
> Tyty



Don't know if you like this noobish 





Stunna said:


> Thanks; gotta spread


No need to rep me mate


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2014)

**


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 26, 2014)

Electra said:


>



THANK U! 
Can you do the transparent thing? Bc i think it'd be better if its transparent. 
If you can't, then i'll ask someone else.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Oct 26, 2014)

150x150 of  please
Thanks


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2014)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> THANK U!
> Can you do the transparent thing? Bc i think it'd be better if its transparent.
> If you can't, then i'll ask someone else.



It's a simple job with the white back ground and all, but I'm using my phone, so ill leave it for someone else.

Can help out in a few hrs if it's not done yet...


----------



## Ghost (Oct 26, 2014)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> 150x150 of  please
> Thanks


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank man. Repped


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 26, 2014)

Electra said:


> It's a simple job with the white back ground and all, but I'm using my phone, so ill leave it for someone else.
> 
> Can help out in a few hrs if it's not done yet...



Ok thanks. 

Can someone please do my set but transparent please?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2014)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> Can someone please do my set but transparent please?




Guess I'll do it then.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 26, 2014)

THANK U SO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2014)

150x200 pls

same size and quality pls


----------



## Sauce (Oct 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls
> 
> same size and quality pls



Same size? Don't you want it 150 x 200?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2014)

I mean cropped to 150x200, not shrunk


----------



## Rob (Oct 27, 2014)

Good, good?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2014)

unfortunately not

filesize too large


----------



## Rob (Oct 27, 2014)

I forgot what the allowed size is. 

<750 
<500


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2014)

thanks        :33


----------



## Rob (Oct 27, 2014)

Sorry the quality is ass-cheeks for the last one


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2014)

can't be helped


----------



## Shanks (Oct 27, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> Sorry the quality is ass-cheeks for the last one



It doesn't have to be though.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks Electra


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 27, 2014)

File for Bambi was huge, so I reduced colours to fit it into NF ava size.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 27, 2014)

is the blinking loopable?

if yes 200 ava pls


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 27, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> is the blinking loopable?
> 
> if yes 200 ava pls


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 28, 2014)

can it be slower? 

as in more time between blinks?


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't know if I'm able to because there's not enough frames in between the blinking to eye-opening but maybe someone else has better expertise with frame speeds than me.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 28, 2014)

kk 

good work nonetheless


----------



## Rob (Oct 28, 2014)

Any of these good?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 28, 2014)

uh I meant more so that there's a longer time span between when the first blink ends and the second begins

it looks like she's blinking nonstop as opposed to like confused comical blinking

I feel bad for doing this to you


----------



## Rob (Oct 28, 2014)

Wait, I just edited my post, but according to your last post, that isn't what you want  

I'm not really sure what you mean


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 28, 2014)

is it possible for like a mix of my current one and what you have there

like the actual blink is normal speed but the time between each blink is elongated


----------



## Rob (Oct 28, 2014)

So you want different times between blinks? 

Like have her blink twice real fast, then maybe have there be a 3-5 second pause... then another pause, then maybe 3 blinks in a row, etc. 

Like, random blinks?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 28, 2014)

at the moment it's like

*blink* short time *blink* short time *blink* etc

I was wondering if you can do more like

*blink* medium time *blink* medium time *blink*


----------



## Rob (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh, wouldn't that just be the middle one I posted? 



Edit: Hell, maybe even the last one,


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 28, 2014)

Just increase the pause between blinks, not the blinks themselves.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 28, 2014)

ye

das gud

sorry for the trouble m80s 

edit: I repped you like 10 seconds ago in a different thread whoops  2x combo


----------



## Rob (Oct 28, 2014)

Is that not what I did?  

Unless you guys are suggesting that she should blink_ faster_, while having bigger pauses between blinks.


----------



## Rob (Oct 28, 2014)

1 full page in this thread on a 4-frame gif


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 28, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> Is that not what I did?
> 
> Unless you guys are suggesting that she should blink_ faster_, while having bigger pauses between blinks.



If you compare the blink action itself in your avys, they're actually slower than the original gif she posted. She didn't want that as it looks like normal blinking instead of a confused one.


----------



## Rob (Oct 28, 2014)

I see. 

That's what I was getting at in my last post. 

I only got that after Night took your (?) avatar. 

But alright


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 28, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> at the moment it's like
> 
> *blink* short time *blink* short time *blink* etc
> 
> ...



Haven't done one of these in a while, but I think s/he wants the blink animation to be slowed down, not necessarily the pause between blinks.

Here you are:

Or not


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm a terrible person


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 28, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Haven't done one of these in a while, but I think he wants the blink animation to be slowed down, not necessarily the pause between blinks.
> 
> Here you are:
> 
> ...



oh god its still happening

someone shoot me


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 28, 2014)

Binexus 

Do you want the pause to be a bit longer Nightbringer? I can fix it for you as I feel like it's not long enough.


----------



## Rob (Oct 28, 2014)

BiNexus!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 28, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Binexus
> 
> Do you want the pause to be a bit longer Nightbringer? I can fix it for you as I feel like it's not long enough.



no need to trouble yourself


----------



## Rob (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm confused.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 28, 2014)

dotted border on these,plz.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 28, 2014)

Revy said:


> dotted border on these,plz.



Oh, I was about to delete frames because the sig if over 1MB, but notice you're gold so it's fine.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 28, 2014)

I like my request,but I was wondering if you could put *Slaying These Hoes!* at the part where it says flying thunder god.
Here's the cropped gif I want you to use. dotted border too.


sorry for the change.


----------



## Magician (Oct 28, 2014)

Like this?


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes,like that. Thank you Magician! *reps*


----------



## RF (Oct 28, 2014)

ava please

will rep


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 28, 2014)

Meth said:


> ava please
> 
> will rep


----------



## Stunna (Oct 29, 2014)

could someone curve the corners of my avatar and signature, please


----------



## Black Sheep (Oct 29, 2014)

Tokyo Ghoul re avatars?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 29, 2014)

@stunna

these good ?


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 29, 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> Tokyo Ghoul re avatars?




Sorry for this question, but what do you mean with "re"? Render?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 29, 2014)

^ Re is part of the name (Tokyo Ghoul: Re)


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 29, 2014)

saikyou said:


> ^ Re is part of the name (Tokyo Ghoul: Re)




Ah, thank you.


----------



## Black Sheep (Oct 29, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Ah, thank you.



Thanks!!!

/10char


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Oct 29, 2014)

Chrollo from hxh or Garp/Shanks from one piece (Btw normal sizes,i'm not senior member)


----------



## zoro (Oct 29, 2014)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Chrollo from hxh or Garp/Shanks from one piece (Btw normal sizes,i'm not senior member)


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Oct 29, 2014)

Shiki~~~~


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Oct 29, 2014)

150x150 please


Any chance of making this transparant?


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 29, 2014)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> 150x150 please






My skills are to bad for the second request, sorry.


----------



## Magician (Oct 29, 2014)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Any chance of making this transparant?



That would take a god awful amount of time.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh is that so? Anyways thanks Reji. Repped


----------



## Evolution (Oct 29, 2014)

Big request here.

Can I have these 150x200 with thin black borders?




Also add the borders to this please.

And this one resized to sig with black borders as well.


Will rep any attempt.
Thanks.


----------



## Izaya (Oct 30, 2014)

150 x 150 please


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 30, 2014)

150x200 Ava Please


----------



## Shanks (Oct 30, 2014)

Izaya said:


> 150 x 150 please







Roronoa Zoro said:


> 150x200 Ava Please


----------



## Shanks (Oct 30, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Big request here.
> 
> Can I have these 150x200 with thin black borders?
> 
> ...


----------



## Izaya (Oct 30, 2014)

Electra said:


>


Thank you


----------



## Oceania (Oct 30, 2014)

can anyone make a sig out of this??? :33


----------



## Evolution (Oct 30, 2014)

Electra said:


>


Thanks again Sabo-san. Wonderful work.

Edit: A bit of an issue, one of the sigs is moving in slow motion and the avy made from it only has borders for like 1 second.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 30, 2014)

Resize for sig please. :3


----------



## Evolution (Oct 30, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Resize for sig please. :3


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 30, 2014)

Danke sch????n!


----------



## Shanks (Oct 30, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Thanks again Sabo-san. Wonderful work.
> 
> Edit: A bit of an issue, one of the sigs is moving in slow motion and the avy made from it only has borders for like 1 second.



oppps. Sorry about that.

bare in mind that the speed of the sig if slightly different because I have to delete every second frames and reduce speed to keep it in the size limit.


----------



## G (Oct 30, 2014)

150x200 avatar of 
make it look pretty


----------



## Rob (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## GIORNO (Oct 30, 2014)

Anyone got avis of Levi Kazama from Trinity Seven?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2014)

can I get this 150x200 pls, one with normal corners and one with curved corners

also, can I get that picture's corners curved as is?


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 30, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Anyone got avis of Levi Kazama from Trinity Seven?




Not that much stock around.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> can I get this 150x200 pls, one with normal corners and one with curved corners
> 
> also, can I get that picture's corners curved as is?






Can someone tell me how to do rounded borders on .gifs.


----------



## Chad (Oct 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> one with curved corners
> 
> also, can I get that picture's corners curved as is?



I'm not sure what you mean by "curved as is", so I made a couple versions.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2014)

Could it be done without the small white pixels in the corner? Like my current one?

And I meant one that is the same size but with curved corners


----------



## Chad (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh I gotcha, sorry bout' that.



let me know if it still has the white stuff that you're talking about


----------



## Bitty (Oct 30, 2014)

someone make this 150x200 avi


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 30, 2014)

Bitty said:


> someone make this 150x200 avi


----------



## Bitty (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks, can you can scale it a bit to where more of the scythe is shown.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2014)

Do you mean zoom out or zoom in?


----------



## Bitty (Oct 31, 2014)

zoom out.

.............


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 31, 2014)

Ava size please  (you can add white bolders as well)


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Ava size please  (you can add white bolders as well)


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 31, 2014)

can someone complete my request


----------



## G (Oct 31, 2014)

Roƅ said:


>



ehh, too pixelated


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 31, 2014)

Bitty said:


> zoom out.




Umm... like this?


----------



## SLB (Oct 31, 2014)

175x250

also can i get it contrasted/saturated a bit more so the colours pop. 

thanks 

edit:

and this one as well



re-edit: for the last one, just make it the same as what i got now with the same colour effects i specifed above.


----------



## Bansai (Oct 31, 2014)

Moody said:


> 175x250
> 
> also can i get it contrasted/saturated a bit more so the colours pop.
> 
> ...





Something like this? The effects don't look all too "natural" if the gif quality doesn't play along.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 31, 2014)

anyone got some attack on titan avas around? 

150x200


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 31, 2014)

Oceania said:


> anyone got some attack on titan avas around?
> 
> 150x200




Any wishes?


----------



## Matador (Oct 31, 2014)

, cropping so mostly his head is shown

Mirroring it and adding a dotted border is greatly appreciated


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2014)

N said:


> , cropping so mostly his head is shown
> 
> Mirroring it and adding a dotted border is greatly appreciated



Like this?


----------



## Matador (Oct 31, 2014)

Aye

But I mistype'd, I meant 150x200 

Sorry, I'll rep you twice for your work


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2014)

N said:


> Aye
> 
> But I mistype'd, I meant 150x200
> 
> Sorry, I'll rep you twice for your work





No need. :33

I learned how to mirror a .gif as a result.


----------



## Matador (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks

It's not a problem, just give me a day or two, I won't forget


----------



## Stunna (Oct 31, 2014)

I guess not


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I guess not





edit: Just realized the transitions are not transparent, ffs this is not easy to do with Gifs ...


----------



## Bonly (Nov 1, 2014)

Can someone make a set out of the above and when making an Avy can I get one in a 150X200 and 150X150 size please?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 1, 2014)

curve the corners, please


----------



## Hellblazer (Nov 1, 2014)

A cool avatar please.


----------



## Magician (Nov 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> [sp]
> 
> [/sp]
> 
> curve the corners, please


----------



## Magician (Nov 1, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> A cool avatar please.


----------



## zoro (Nov 1, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Can someone make a set out of the above and when making an Avy can I get one in a 150X200 and 150X150 size please?











Hellblazer said:


> A cool avatar please.





Edit: Ninja'ed


----------



## Bonly (Nov 1, 2014)

Shiki said:


>



Thank you my good sir


----------



## Magician (Nov 1, 2014)

I needz a badass Doffy ava.


----------



## zoro (Nov 1, 2014)

Magician said:


> I needz a badass Doffy ava.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 1, 2014)

Magician said:


> I needz a badass Doffy ava.


----------



## Magician (Nov 1, 2014)

Shiki said:


>



Badass.

Thanks, bro.


10/10


24'd remind me to rep you later.

Saving all of these.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 1, 2014)

Magician said:


> Woah, dat from the anime?



Yeah, I think they're at the Riku flashback.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 2, 2014)

150x200 ava please


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 2, 2014)

Rosi said:


> 150x200 ava please


----------



## Rosi (Nov 2, 2014)

Vengeance said:


>



    ty


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2014)

150x200 of the center gifs pls


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Nov 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 of the center gifs pls


----------



## G (Nov 3, 2014)

150x200 Avatar of , no borders, make it look all dark and edgy


----------



## zoro (Nov 3, 2014)

toilet said:


> 150x200 Avatar of , no borders, make it look all dark and edgy


----------



## Evolution (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello.
Can someone make me some 150x200 avys with borders (dotted) out of these?




And I'd also like a sig to go with the avy as well. You can use the same stock. 
Feel free to add any effects you want as long as the end result looks good.

Will rep any attempt. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 4, 2014)

175x250 avatar
Dotted border
Please make the colors "pop"

Thanks


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 4, 2014)

Watatsumi said:


> 175x250 avatar
> Dotted border
> Please make the colors "pop"
> 
> Thanks




Like this?


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 4, 2014)

Watatsumi said:


> 175x250 avatar
> Dotted border
> Please make the colors "pop"
> 
> Thanks



Is this ok?


----------



## Evolution (Nov 4, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Hello.
> Can someone make me some 150x200 avys with borders (dotted) out of these?
> 
> 
> ...


Re-requesting.


----------



## zoro (Nov 4, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Re-requesting.


----------



## Ftg07 (Nov 4, 2014)

Any Guts avatars


----------



## Evolution (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you Shiki, they look good.

Can you or someone else make me another 150x200 avy out of this with dotted borders like the ones you did before?


Thanks again.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 4, 2014)

Anyone got coloured stock of Ontan from Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction?


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 4, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Anyone got coloured stock of Ontan from Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction?




I don't know this manga, so who's Ontan? Red or blue?


----------



## Rob (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry I couldn't get the right borders, Evo. 

I forgot how to make them shits and didn't want to spend too much time on it


----------



## zoro (Nov 4, 2014)

Ftg07 said:


> Any Guts avatars







Evolution said:


> Thank you Shiki, they look good.
> 
> Can you or someone else make me another 150x200 avy out of this with dotted borders like the ones you did before?
> 
> ...







Giorno said:


> Anyone got coloured stock of Ontan from Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 4, 2014)

Reiji said:


> I don't know this manga, so who's Ontan? Red or blue?



Red.

Anyone got anymore?

Seems like stock or her is scarce. 

@Shiki, thanks.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 4, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Red.
> 
> Anyone got anymore?
> 
> ...







That's everything I found.  And a gif:


----------



## Ftg07 (Nov 4, 2014)

Shiki said:


>



Thanks


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

plain or dotted borders for my ava and sig? anyone?

thanks


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 5, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> plain or dotted borders for my ava and sig? anyone?
> 
> thanks


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 5, 2014)

Transparent & resized into senor size Sig please..


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 5, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Transparent & resized into senor size Sig please..



Only did the second one, the first one is not easy due to similar colors. No time for that at moment sorry.


----------



## Danshi (Nov 5, 2014)

Tony Blu from NaruSaku.com is helping  me with my story but I need an Artist.

This story is about Nobuko Uchiha who is trying to bring honor back to the Uchiha Clan. She knows it's gonna to be hard due to for her being a daughter of Sasuke and Tamaki.

Naruto and Sakura's son is more like the Sasuke.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 5, 2014)

Danshi said:


> Tony Blu from NaruSaku.com is helping  me with my story but I need an Artist.
> 
> This story is about Nobuko Uchiha who is trying to bring honor back to the Uchiha Clan. She knows it's gonna to be hard due to for her being a daughter of Sasuke and Tamaki.
> 
> Naruto and Sakura's son is more like the Sasuke.




Umm... you're requesting for an artist? This is not the right thread for this I think. Maybe try it here:


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2014)

Reiji said:


>



Thanks a ton 

Will rep as soon as I can


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Id (Nov 5, 2014)

Requesting:
150 x150
With the following text engraved: Burbank Corps


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 6, 2014)

Id said:


> Requesting:
> 150 x150
> With the following text engraved: Burbank Corps




Okay like this?


----------



## Id (Nov 6, 2014)

That will work thanks


----------



## Bonly (Nov 6, 2014)

Can I get some cool 150X200 Kamina avys please


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 6, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Can I get some cool 150X200 Kamina avys please


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 6, 2014)

Could I please request this be resized for sig purposes and a dotted border added? :3


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Could I please request this be resized for sig purposes and a dotted border added? :3


----------



## zoro (Nov 6, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Could I please request this be resized for sig purposes and a dotted border added? :3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 6, 2014)

^Thank you as well, repped. :3



Electra said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Woow, okay. Thank you very much. Repping, indeed.

Now to figure out with version I like the best.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 6, 2014)

can i request pretty hinata avatars please


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2014)

suga said:


> can i request pretty hinata avatars please


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 6, 2014)

SasuSaku set from last two chapters? Pretty, pretty please?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> SasuSaku set from last two chapters? Pretty, pretty please?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 6, 2014)

Electra said:


>



Thank you so much! I have to spread.

Edit: Repped.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 6, 2014)

Thank you my good sir


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 6, 2014)

Any hokoge naruto or older naruto Avis?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Any hokoge naruto or older naruto Avis?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 7, 2014)

I love you

I'll take a hokage sig if you have 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I love you
> 
> I'll take a hokage sig if you have 1



Don't have access to Photoshop for a few days as I just finished work and it's approaching weekend here. Maybe someone else can help you made a new set.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 7, 2014)

Does anyone have non-manga panel stock of Boruto/Himawari?


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 7, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I love you
> 
> I'll take a hokage sig if you have 1




I never use sigs myself, so tell me pls, if they don't have the right size.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 7, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Does anyone have non-manga panel stock of Boruto/Himawari?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 7, 2014)

Electra said:


> Don't have access to Photoshop for a few days as I just finished work and it's approaching weekend here. Maybe someone else can help you made a new set.


Its ok thanks anyway


Reiji said:


> I never use sigs myself, so tell me pls, if they don't have the right size.


I like the last 1 thank you


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

150 x 200 pls


----------



## Bansai (Nov 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150 x 200 pls



Sure thing


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 7, 2014)

i'd like this in 150x200 if someone would like to do it


----------



## santanico (Nov 7, 2014)

175x 270 plz


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 7, 2014)

starr said:


> 175x 270 plz


----------



## kyochi (Nov 7, 2014)

can someone make me an avatar of  ? lol


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 7, 2014)

suga said:


> can someone make me an avatar of  ? lol


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 7, 2014)

suga said:


> can someone make me an avatar of  ? lol


----------



## kyochi (Nov 7, 2014)

thank you both :33 repped


----------



## Magician (Nov 7, 2014)

Can someone use their photo wizardry to get this down to 150x200, under the filesize, and still look decent?

I tried and utterly failed. 

Make most of the focus on Doflamingo if you can.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 7, 2014)

Magician said:


> Can someone use their photo wizardry to get this down to 150x200, under the filesize, and still look decent?
> 
> I tried and utterly failed.





Sorry, had to cut over half the frames.


----------



## Magician (Nov 7, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Sorry, had to cut over half the frames.



Yeah, that's about what I got too. Tried to make it slower while keeping it under the filesize, but didn't turn out good.

Oh well. This works, thanks though.


----------



## santanico (Nov 7, 2014)

shit I meant to say 250   can you fix plz?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 7, 2014)

starr said:


> shit I meant to say 250   can you fix plz?


----------



## kyochi (Nov 7, 2014)

HI, I NEED AVATARS and lots of 'em 


, , , , , , 


for the following: ,  could I get these in 170x170 to use as profile pictures? 

I'll rep for every single one of them whenever I'm able to


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 7, 2014)

suga said:


> HI, I NEED AVATARS and lots of 'em
> 
> 
> , , , , , ,
> ...



Who is the blonde btw :33

wait forgot this one


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 7, 2014)

suga said:


> HI, I NEED AVATARS and lots of 'em
> 
> 
> , , , , , ,
> ...


----------



## kyochi (Nov 7, 2014)

Boy, I have a lot of repping to do  you guys are so awesome, seriously! 

Dev, I already repped you today so wait for me until next time.  


THANK YOU BOTH! I saved everything. 




Satsuki said:


> Who is the blonde btw :33



Stage name V, real name Kim Taehyung :33 

he's a singer in Korean Hip Hop group BTS (Bangtan Boys), he is _foine_


----------



## santanico (Nov 7, 2014)

repped both of u


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 8, 2014)

can someone get rid of the background,madara,and the words for me.


*Spoiler*: __ 







And make me avys out of these focused on Tobirama only. Dotted border plz.

will rep thrice.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 8, 2014)

Revy said:


> can someone get rid of the background,madara,and the words for me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...







If you want any of the images transparent, just let me know.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 8, 2014)

i want a senior size avi of the part where sakura is blushing and asking sasuke if she can go with him please. !! 150x200 avi


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 8, 2014)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> i want a senior size avi of the part where sakura is blushing and asking sasuke if she can go with him please. !! 150x200 avi


----------



## Black Sheep (Nov 8, 2014)

Avatars of Sakura, Sasuke, or Kakashi?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 8, 2014)

yasssss thank you


----------



## Evolution (Nov 8, 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> Avatars of Sakura, Sasuke, or Kakashi?


----------



## Black Sheep (Nov 8, 2014)

Evolution said:


>



Thanks evolution


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2014)

150x200 pls, same size and quality


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls, same size and quality




Like this?


----------



## Bonly (Nov 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 















Can I get these in 150X200 please


----------



## Evolution (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello.
Can someone resize these to 150x200?


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 8, 2014)

Giorno said:


> If you want any of the images transparent, just let me know.



Can you make the sig transparent and put two skinny black borders around the the avys plz.:33

also,i can't seem to rep you.


----------



## Sima (Nov 8, 2014)

Is there anyway I can get some Rin Matsuoka avatars? 150x200 please & thanks. 
Will rep~


----------



## Evolution (Nov 8, 2014)

Sima said:


> Is there anyway I can get some Rin Matsuoka avatars? 150x200 please & thanks.
> Will rep~


----------



## Sima (Nov 8, 2014)

thanks so much.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 8, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Hello.
> Can someone resize these to 150x200?


----------



## G (Nov 8, 2014)

avatars of yuma kuga??


----------



## trance (Nov 8, 2014)

Can I get a 150 x 200 ava of this with dotted borders?


----------



## Magician (Nov 9, 2014)

Badass 175x250 Hisoka ava's, plox.


----------



## Arcana (Nov 9, 2014)

toilet said:


> avatars of yuma kuga??


----------



## Arcana (Nov 9, 2014)

Magician said:


> Badass 175x250 Hisoka ava's, plox.




​


----------



## Annabella (Nov 9, 2014)

Can someone please make this fanart transparent for me (take away the white background but leave the leaves)



Thank you and reps to anyone who helps


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 9, 2014)

Trance said:


> Can I get a 150 x 200 ava of this with dotted borders?



Here you go




Annabella said:


> Can someone please make this fanart transparent for me (take away the white background but leave the leaves)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and reps to anyone who helps


----------



## Evolution (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello again.
Can someone please resize these to 150x200?


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 9, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Hello again.
> Can someone please resize these to 150x200?


----------



## Evolution (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks, will rep you when I can.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 9, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> Here you go



Thank you so much! it's perfect +reps


----------



## Eternity (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello!

Could I possibly  get these changed to 150 x 200? And maybe a little effect on the first, if it's tasteful.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 9, 2014)

Eternity said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could I possibly  get these changed to 150 x 200? And maybe a little effect on the first, if it's tasteful.




How about these? Tell me, if you have any other wishes.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 9, 2014)

I'd like a 600X150 gif of Elvira's heel careening through the air

and don't include the Showtime mark, please

it starts around 40 seconds in

thank you


----------



## Stunna (Nov 9, 2014)

150x150 pls


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x150 pls


----------



## Eternity (Nov 9, 2014)

Reiji said:


> How about these? Tell me, if you have any other wishes.



Thanks. 

Could you add border for the other two too?


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x150 pls


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 9, 2014)

Eternity said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Could you add border for the other two too?




Sure thing.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 9, 2014)

senior sized sig of sasuke poking sakura's forehead pls


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2014)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> senior sized sig of sasuke poking sakura's forehead pls


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 9, 2014)

THANK UUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 9, 2014)

Giorno said:


>


can someone make the top image transparent and put a skinny black border around the avys?


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 9, 2014)

Revy said:


> can someone make the top image transparent and put a skinny black border around the avys?



sorry if the sig looks odd it was hard to tell where to make transparent with the flames


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 9, 2014)

nah,it looks perf. Thank you.

will rep twice.

edit: damn,24'd. will give u ur first rep as soon as i can.


----------



## SandyPanda (Nov 10, 2014)

Does anyone have a Gaara avatar, please? If that's not too much trouble.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 10, 2014)

SandyPanda said:


> Does anyone have a Gaara avatar, please? If that's not too much trouble.




Here you go, can add borders, if you'd like to.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 10, 2014)

Can anyone please make a transition type ava(sort of like from face to face)?

out of


----------



## Veggie (Nov 10, 2014)

Can I get some Avis please



And this,


Can I get two Avis from Blue and Red, also if the part where she leaks her lips can be left out so it matches Blue drawing her knife.

No borders, 150x200, will rep asap.


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 10, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Can I get some Avis please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Veggie (Nov 10, 2014)

Vengeance said:


>



Thanks a lot.

Also can you slow down the animation on Red like it was on the original gif.


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 10, 2014)

Vegetto said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Also can you slow down the animation on Red like it was on the original gif.



It is the original speed, but here's a slower version:


----------



## Veggie (Nov 10, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> It is the original speed, but here's a slower version:



I like it better, thanks Vengeance


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2014)

150x200 please; one with the same size, one made to fit more of the board in


----------



## SandyPanda (Nov 10, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Here you go, can add borders, if you'd like to.



Thank you so much!


----------



## zoro (Nov 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 please; one with the same size, one made to fit more of the board in


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2014)

file size too   large


----------



## zoro (Nov 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> file size too   large



My bad! It should work now


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks, mate. Could I get this too?


----------



## zoro (Nov 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Thanks, mate. Could I get this too?



Sure thing!


----------



## zoro (Nov 10, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Can anyone please make a transition type ava(sort of like from face to face)?
> 
> out of



I tried something


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 10, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> I'd like a 600X150 gif of Elvira's heel careening through the air
> 
> and don't include the Showtime mark, please
> 
> ...




Not my post getting paid platinum-class _*DUST*_ 

help


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2014)

this too pls


----------



## Rob (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## zoro (Nov 10, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> Not my post getting paid platinum-class _*DUST*_
> 
> help







I couldn't get the whole heel with those proportions



Stunna said:


> this too pls


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Nov 10, 2014)

Make  into 150x150 pls

The following ones into atleast sig size (500x450) and avy size(150x150) and if possible add border


----------



## zoro (Nov 10, 2014)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Make  into 150x150 pls
> 
> The following ones into atleast sig size (500x450) and avy size(150x150) and if possible add border
> ]


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Nov 10, 2014)

Shiki you da maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2014)

150x200 of these please


----------



## Imagine (Nov 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 of these please


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 of these please






Is this ok? Slightly reduced quality in the second one.

edit: ah late as fuck ..^^


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 11, 2014)

A bit smaller please.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 11, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> A bit smaller please.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you <3


----------



## Evolution (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello.
Can someone resize these to 150x200?


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 11, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Hello.
> Can someone resize these to 150x200?



Had to remove one or two frames in the last, you shouldn't notice much diff though


----------



## Evolution (Nov 11, 2014)

Shiro senpai said:


> Had to remove one or two frames in the last, you shouldn't notice much diff though


Thank you, they're awesome.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 11, 2014)

Shiki said:


> I tried something



Just what I wanted. thank you so much 

Could you please add black border to it tho? :33

ty


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2014)

can I get my avi and sig's corners curved pls


----------



## zoro (Nov 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> can I get my avi and sig's corners curved pls


----------



## Blαck (Nov 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> can I get my avi and sig's corners curved pls







edit- ninja'd


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Nim (Nov 12, 2014)

transparent sig pls :33 (without the heart and green thing)
if possible also an avatar of ene


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 12, 2014)

Nim said:


> transparent sig pls :33 (without the heart and green thing)
> if possible also an avatar of ene




*Spoiler*: __ 







I didn't use pen tool so if it's too scruffy i'll do it again using it


----------



## Nim (Nov 12, 2014)

Shiro senpai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks good to me, thank you very much


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Nov 12, 2014)

Edit: No idea why it's so damn pixelated.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 12, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> Edit: No idea why it's so damn pixelated.




Had the same problem, couldn't improve the quality, no matter what I tried. Does anybody know why?


----------



## Impact (Nov 12, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> Edit: No idea why it's so damn pixelated.



Yeah, i kinda figured that would happened,  let me try another image.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 12, 2014)

this shudnt be pixelated



Reiji said:


> Had the same problem, couldn't improve the quality, no matter what I tried. Does anybody know why?



you're trying to resize it when it's in its indexed form, you need to switch it to rgb mode instead.


----------



## Impact (Nov 12, 2014)

Shiro senpai said:


> this shudnt be pixelated
> 
> 
> 
> you're trying to resize it when it's in its indexed form, you need to switch it to rgb mode instead.



Holy crap I almost gave up 

Thanks, Gotta rep twice for this


----------



## Black Sheep (Nov 12, 2014)

Sakura / Haise avatars?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Magician (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## trance (Nov 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 








150 x 200 with a dotted border please?


----------



## Magician (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Keiryu (Nov 12, 2014)

Can someone make this image sig sized and transparent? Also make an avatar picture with Hinata's face? 

Please, rep and thank you!


----------



## Oceania (Nov 13, 2014)

Wondering if someone could make an avatar of this. 

size 150x200 

rounded borders. 

Since its a landscape image, Idk what part I'd like to be the focal point of the avatar. So whoever does this just pick what you would think a good focal point would be.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 13, 2014)

Oceania said:


> Wondering if someone could make an avatar of this.
> 
> size 150x200
> 
> ...




How about these?


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 13, 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> *Sakura* / Haise avatars?


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 13, 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> Sakura / *Haise* avatars?


----------



## Black Sheep (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks Reji
Edit: Gotta spread


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 13, 2014)

Keiryu said:


> Can someone make this image sig sized and transparent? Also make an avatar picture with Hinata's face?
> 
> Please, rep and thank you!




Wasn't sure, if you wanted the avatar transparent too. Also tell me, when the sig has a wrong size.


----------



## Keiryu (Nov 13, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Wasn't sure, if you wanted the avatar transparent too. Also tell me, when the sig has a wrong size.



It's beautiful!  

I did want it transparent, so thank you for doing both! I appreciate it! And I'm old school here-- years ago, there were people who had ridiculously sized signatures and I was under the assumption that there was a rule in place now. 

If not, I stand corrected. 

Thank you so much! All the rep for you


----------



## Hack Snyder (Nov 13, 2014)

Could someone make me some avatars of Q from Street Fighter?


----------



## Evolution (Nov 13, 2014)

Persecuted said:


> Could someone make me some avatars of Q from Street Fighter?


Hope you like them.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 14, 2014)

Requesting two senior sized avatars; 

;


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Requesting two senior sized avatars;
> 
> ;


----------



## dynasaur (Nov 14, 2014)

someone make me rukia( post timeskip), ichigo(from bleach) karin(from naruto) senior size avatars and with borders as well, thank you.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 14, 2014)

Dynamie said:


> someone make me rukia( post timeskip), ichigo(from bleach) karin(from naruto) senior size avatars and with borders as well, thank you.




Hope you like at least one of each category.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 14, 2014)

@stunna

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 14, 2014)

Looking for a Superman Unchained Superman set.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 14, 2014)

resize please. :33


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 14, 2014)

Himawari Uzumaki avatars, please?


----------



## Ghost (Nov 14, 2014)

@arya stark

stock gifs' height was only 190 so had to make them 150 x 190. had to crop and remove some frames also


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks! :33 much apprecito


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 14, 2014)

ane said:


> Himawari Uzumaki avatars, please?


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 14, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Looking for a Superman Unchained Superman set.




Hope I found the right one. Can add borders.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 14, 2014)

^ wonderful fam


----------



## Ghost (Nov 14, 2014)

need dotted border on these 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2014)

150x200 of this too pls


----------



## Rob (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## santanico (Nov 14, 2014)

175x250 & 150x200


----------



## Ghost (Nov 14, 2014)

@starr


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magician (Nov 14, 2014)

Ninja'd.

Also can someone make me some amazing 175x250 Robin ava's.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 14, 2014)

^ Nico Robin?


----------



## Magician (Nov 14, 2014)

Yeah, the One Piece char.


----------



## Rob (Nov 14, 2014)

Someone with more tools/experience can probably throw some cool effects on these, 



Edit:


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 14, 2014)

Magician said:


> Yeah, the One Piece char.




Terribly late, but yeah ...


----------



## Rob (Nov 14, 2014)

That first one is amazing


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you, Reiji


----------



## santanico (Nov 15, 2014)

175x250 plzzz


----------



## trance (Nov 15, 2014)

Two requests...

1. 150 x 200 avas of Pyrrha Nikos from RWBY? 

2. 

Can I get this at 150 x 200 please?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 15, 2014)

starr said:


> 175x250 plzzz







Trance said:


> Two requests...
> 
> 1. 150 x 200 avas of Pyrrha Nikos from RWBY?
> 
> ...


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 15, 2014)

Trance said:


> Two requests...
> 
> 1. 150 x 200 avas of Pyrrha Nikos from RWBY?




Not that much good stock around. :/


----------



## santanico (Nov 15, 2014)

thank you thank you!!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2014)

can I get this 150x200 transparent?


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> can I get this 150x200 transparent?



Is that ok?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 15, 2014)

Anyone got quality Shougo/Masaoka stock from Psycho Pass?


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 15, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Anyone got quality Shougo/Masaoka stock from Psycho Pass?


----------



## G (Nov 15, 2014)

avatars of guido mista


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 15, 2014)

Reiji said:


>



All of those are hot link protected.


----------



## Rob (Nov 15, 2014)

The last one isn't


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 15, 2014)

Giorno said:


> All of those are hot link protected.






Now? Had to make three of them a bit smaller, tell me, if you need them bigger.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 15, 2014)

toilet said:


> avatars of guido mista


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 15, 2014)

can someone get rid of the gray background and kanji in this.no resize plz.


Also an avy surrounding his face plz. With a skinny black border.

Okay wait. Can I have one transparency wit the kanji and one transparency without? Not sure which I'd like better.


----------



## Rob (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Overhaul (Nov 15, 2014)

Rob,can I have both versions not resized?


----------



## Rob (Nov 15, 2014)

I thought you needed them for sigs  





*Edit: *Yea, when they aren't resized like that, it's really obvious where I deleted colors and where I didn't. Going around the entire thing and cropping all the gray out, would be very time-consuming


----------



## Izaya (Nov 15, 2014)

150x150 please

Borders are welcome if possible

Thanks


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 15, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> I thought you needed them for sigs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm also using the image as a background for a site of mine.

Thanks,my nicca.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 16, 2014)

Izaya said:


> 150x150 please
> 
> Borders are welcome if possible
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Rosi (Nov 16, 2014)

:33


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 16, 2014)

Rosi said:


> :33


----------



## Rosi (Nov 16, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Evolution (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello.
Can I have this 150x200 please?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 16, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## kyochi (Nov 16, 2014)

I need a cute avatar of  please


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 16, 2014)

suga said:


> I need a cute avatar of  please


----------



## kyochi (Nov 16, 2014)

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 


AND I CAN REP YOU NOW 



ABOUT TIME, BITCH


----------



## zoro (Nov 16, 2014)

suga said:


> I need a cute avatar of  please





Edit: Woops, too slow


----------



## kyochi (Nov 16, 2014)

OH SHIT 


I'M IN HEAVEN 


THANK YOU


----------



## Lance (Nov 16, 2014)

175 X 250 Please. Rounded Borders.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 16, 2014)

Lance said:


> 175 X 250 Please. Rounded Borders.


----------



## zoro (Nov 16, 2014)

Lance said:


> 175 X 250 Please. Rounded Borders.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 16, 2014)

Avatar please.


----------



## zoro (Nov 16, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> Avatar please.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 17, 2014)

DO ANY OF YOU DO YOUTUBE VIDS 


 IF ANY OF YOU HAVE SOME TIME, YOU KNOW 



time: 0:07 - 0:10 



THANKSSS


----------



## zoro (Nov 17, 2014)

suga said:


> DO ANY OF YOU DO YOUTUBE VIDS
> 
> 
> IF ANY OF YOU HAVE SOME TIME, YOU KNOW
> ...





I tried something, but the file size is pretty large and I can't reduce it without losing quality


----------



## kyochi (Nov 17, 2014)

wow I'm so dumb  I forgot to mention I wanted an avatar, not a sig/set 

GOD I'M SORRY 


but I'm keeping that sig  the quality looks amazing!!!!


----------



## zoro (Nov 17, 2014)

suga said:


> wow I'm so dumb  I forgot to mention I wanted an avatar, not a sig/set
> 
> GOD I'M SORRY
> 
> ...



No problem! Is that okay?


----------



## kyochi (Nov 17, 2014)

looks like I owe you rep for the next few years  thanks!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 17, 2014)

Anyone have any 150x200 avys of Doflamingo?


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 17, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Anyone have any 150x200 avys of Doflamingo?


----------



## santanico (Nov 17, 2014)

make this smaller plz


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 17, 2014)

starr said:


> make this smaller plz



How much smaller?


----------



## santanico (Nov 17, 2014)

width 250 :3


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 17, 2014)

starr said:


> width 250 :3



Here you go


----------



## santanico (Nov 17, 2014)

awesome thx  +rep


----------



## Magician (Nov 17, 2014)

Badass 175x250 Vegeta ava.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2014)

Magician said:


> Badass 175x250 Vegeta ava.



had a couple vegeta gifs laying around

take if ya want

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 17, 2014)

Magician said:


> Badass 175x250 Vegeta ava.




I'm always too late, but well...


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls





Dat Merlyn


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks; gotta spread


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls



Had to cut some frames at the end of the .gif.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

Much obliged.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 18, 2014)

Shiki said:


>



Thanks so much!


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 18, 2014)

Odd request but does anyone have some 150x150 avatars of girls wearing masks like these

If you could provide stock/s as well I will be extremely grateful :V


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 18, 2014)

Shiro-kun said:


> Odd request but does anyone have some 150x150 avatars of girls wearing masks like these
> 
> If you could provide stock/s as well I will be extremely grateful :V




Can't really make avatars atm, but those would be the stocks I've found:
















Edit: Aaah, I just saw, I made the wrong ava size.  Okay maybe you just tell me, wether you like the stocks anyway and I'll (or someone else) make/fix the avas later.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 18, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Can't really make avatars atm, but those would be the stocks I've found:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing thanks bud for finding those, i can crop and stuff it's fine. Thanks again :3


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 18, 2014)

Transparent sig with first panel and an ava from second panel.

Mucho gracias by now.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm totally stealing those. 

I've been looking for quality masked stock for a while now myself.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 18, 2014)

Giorno said:


> I'm totally stealing those.
> 
> I've been looking for quality masked stock for a while now myself.




Since they're wanted...


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 18, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Transparent sig with first panel and an ava from second panel.
> 
> Mucho gracias by now.




Did I get the right ones?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 18, 2014)

perfect. 

can you make the sig a bit smaller please?


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 18, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> perfect.
> 
> can you make the sig a bit smaller please?




Like this?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 18, 2014)

omg thank you sooo much.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 18, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Since they're wanted...



Thanks.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 18, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## zoro (Nov 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## santanico (Nov 19, 2014)

really nice Masaru Kato (gantz) avys


----------



## zoro (Nov 19, 2014)

starr said:


> really nice Masaru Kato (gantz) avys


----------



## santanico (Nov 19, 2014)

+reps                  .


----------



## NW (Nov 19, 2014)

both of these 150x200 pls?


----------



## Rob (Nov 19, 2014)

That first gif is goofing hard for me.


----------



## NW (Nov 19, 2014)

That'll do. Thankx :33


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 20, 2014)

Sexy woman avatar of senior size please.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 20, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Sexy woman avatar of senior size please.




Hmm, how about these?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2014)

file size too large


----------



## zoro (Nov 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls





Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks; gotta spread


----------



## Ghost (Nov 20, 2014)

@stunna



edit. ninjad


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> file size too large




Ah, sorry for that.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 20, 2014)

baws part 1 Sasuke avatars?


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 20, 2014)

saikyou said:


> baws part 1 Sasuke avatars?


----------



## Ghost (Nov 20, 2014)

Noice. Thanks, Reiji-kun.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 20, 2014)

Can someone get rid of the background in these plz.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 20, 2014)

Revy said:


> Can someone get rid of the background in these plz.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you! *reps*


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 20, 2014)

Khaleesi said:


> Can I get an avatar of just Sakura in this picture please?
> 
> 
> And this as a signature thats transparent?
> ...




I don't see the pictures, they are hotlink protected. 


Edit: I found the pictures, but only the small versions. If you could give me the normal versions, it may look better... :/


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 20, 2014)

Reiji said:


> I don't see the pictures, they are hotlink protected.
> 
> 
> Edit: I found the pictures, but only the small versions. If you could give me the normal versions, it may look better... :/




Here you go, I'm so sorry about that, hopefully this works. Those look great though!!

Avatar:


Signature 


thank you again :3


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 20, 2014)

Khaleesi said:


> Here you go, I'm so sorry about that, hopefully this works. Those look great though!!
> 
> Avatar:
> 
> ...




Ah, got the wrong ava size anyway. 

How are these? Need the sig a bit smaller?


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes to the sig being a bit smaller, thank you for the icon 
They look awesome


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 20, 2014)

Khaleesi said:


> Yes to the sig being a bit smaller, thank you for the icon
> They look awesome




Should be better now.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Nov 21, 2014)

Can anyone hook me up with a Guts set from Berserk? I'm only 14 volumes in so please no images that would spoil things for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 21, 2014)

Introvert said:


> Can anyone hook me up with a Guts set from Berserk? I'm only 14 volumes in so please no images that would spoil things for me. Thanks in advance.




I'd like to help you, but I never saw Berserk. Do you have a stock by chance, so that I can avoid it to spoil anything?


----------



## Rob (Nov 21, 2014)

Introvert said:


> Can anyone hook me up with a Guts set from Berserk? I'm only 14 volumes in so please no images that would spoil things for me. Thanks in advance.



I have a spare one in my Album...


----------



## G (Nov 21, 2014)

avatars of jean pierre polnareff (not from the anime)


----------



## Evolution (Nov 21, 2014)

toilet said:


> avatars of jean pierre polnareff (not from the anime)


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 22, 2014)

175x250 avatar
black border 

thanks <3


----------



## Arcana (Nov 22, 2014)

Watatsumi said:


> 175x250 avatar
> black border
> 
> thanks <3


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 22, 2014)

God bless you.

thanks.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Nov 22, 2014)

Sorry but please disregard my last request. Does anyone have a decent sig/stock that would go well with this ava? Red doesn't have to be in it. Any Pokemon themed sig that matches well would be appreciated & repped. 



@Rob what part of don't spoil anything after volume 14 didn't you understand? Thanks though.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 22, 2014)

Introvert said:


> Sorry but please disregard my last request. Does anyone have a decent sig/stock that would go well with this ava? Red doesn't have to be in it. Any Pokemon themed sig that matches well would be appreciated & repped.
> 
> 
> 
> @Rob what part of don't spoil anything after volume 14 didn't you understand? Thanks though.




How about these?


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Nov 22, 2014)

Reiji said:


> How about these?



Thank you I'm definitely pinching this one. I assume it's cool to use this on another forum? Let me know if it's not.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 22, 2014)

Introvert said:


> Thank you I'm definitely pinching this one. I assume it's cool to use this on another forum. Let me know if it's not.




You're welcome. And sure, go ahead.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks; d'you think I could see one with some negative space towards the upper right corner?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2014)

Somethin' like this:


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Somethin' like this:



Is this ok?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2014)

Perfect.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Bonly (Nov 24, 2014)

Can I get some 170X170 Kamina for me profile picture


----------



## Rob (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## zoro (Nov 24, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Can I get some 170X170 Kamina for me profile picture


----------



## Bonly (Nov 24, 2014)

Roƅ said:


>



i'll fite u m8



Shiki said:


>



Thank you my good sir


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Nov 24, 2014)

Resize to 150X150

REP+THANKS


----------



## zoro (Nov 24, 2014)

Mѳẹbius said:


> Resize to 150X150
> 
> REP+THANKS



Here you go


----------



## santanico (Nov 25, 2014)

avy out of these por favor 175x250 & 150x200


----------



## Blαck (Nov 25, 2014)

starr said:


> avy out of these por favor 175x250 & 150x200



Didn't know what you want the focus of the first avy to be


----------



## Rima (Nov 25, 2014)

150 x 200. Dotted border.

Please don't include the text.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 25, 2014)

Rima said:


> 150 x 200. Dotted border.
> 
> Please don't include the text.


----------



## Rima (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 25, 2014)

starr said:


> avy out of these por favor 175x250 & 150x200


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _150x200_ 








please and thanks :33


----------



## Bansai (Nov 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: _150x200_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​
Like this?


----------



## santanico (Nov 26, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Didn't know what you want the focus of the first avy to be


I owe you rep

many thanks! :3


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: _150x200_
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I really need to watch this Ghibli Film, she's so kawaii.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 27, 2014)

can someone edit this to where its just Tobirama moving his fingers to perform the jutsu. 

also make me an avy out of this.

I just want the scene where Tobirama's giving nardo that look and then looks the other way.

dotted borders on both plz. will rep twice.


----------



## Magician (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## zoro (Nov 27, 2014)

Revy said:


> can someone edit this to where its just Tobirama moving his fingers to perform the jutsu.
> 
> also make me an avy out of this.
> 
> ...







Is that okay?

Edit: Dammit YM!


----------



## Magician (Nov 27, 2014)

**


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 27, 2014)

I love them both.

I'll rep both of you twice.

thanx,guys.


----------



## trance (Nov 27, 2014)

Any 150 x 200 avas of Pusha T? Preferably ones excellent effects or gifs.


----------



## zoro (Nov 27, 2014)

Trance said:


> Any 150 x 200 avas of Pusha T? Preferably ones excellent effects or gifs.


----------



## Magician (Nov 27, 2014)

Trance said:


> Any 150 x 200 avas of Pusha T? Preferably ones excellent effects or gifs.


----------



## trance (Nov 27, 2014)

Thank you but I'm 24'd from repping YM.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 27, 2014)

150 x 200 avi please. with transparent.

and senior sized sig.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 27, 2014)

150x200 Avatar

 Signature

No effects and subtle effects version if possible. Thanks in advance


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 27, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> 150x200 Avatar
> 
> Signature
> 
> No effects and subtle effects version if possible. Thanks in advance




Like this?


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 27, 2014)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> 150 x 200 avi please. with transparent.
> 
> and senior sized sig.








IsThisOkayDannii?


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 27, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Yeah, that's fine. Thanks a bunch, unfortunately I need to spread before I can rep you.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 27, 2014)

Reiji said:


> IsThisOkayDannii?



this is perfect! thank you very much. repped.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 28, 2014)

Could I please request this resized for sig purposes/dotted border added? :3


----------



## Magician (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 28, 2014)

Ah, thank you very much. Repping. :3


----------



## Magician (Nov 28, 2014)

I accidentally put two pixels instead of one for the dotted borders.

Fixed it in my post.


----------



## zoro (Nov 28, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Could I please request this resized for sig purposes/dotted border added? :3







Magician I'll deck u


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2014)

150x200 w/the same border I currently have, please


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2014)

and can I get that transparent and within sig size limits?


----------



## Magician (Nov 28, 2014)

Don't know how to do the second one.


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 28, 2014)

Stunna said:


> and can I get that transparent and within sig size limits?



Gif and transparency causes some problems again.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2014)

The avatar seems to be over the size limit...and can I get the picture shrunk some? So Boyega's face isn't all up in the way lol


----------



## Magician (Nov 28, 2014)

Like this?

And this should be under the file limit, sorry about that.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2014)

Is it just me or is the image a bit condensed? His face seems a bit pressed together?  Sorry for the trouble


----------



## Magician (Nov 28, 2014)

That's the only way I could figure out how to shrink it and get the image to be 150x200.

It's not much room to work with considering the person is the majority of the image.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2014)

I see; thanks, mate


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2014)

dyou think you can do anyhting with this stock?


----------



## Magician (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2014)

Perfect


----------



## Luke (Nov 28, 2014)

Looking for good 150x200 avas of Guts. Thank you and will rep.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 29, 2014)

Can I get this as a transparent sig please without any of the words 


*Spoiler*: __ 







and if that's low quality then try this one


----------



## Arcana (Nov 29, 2014)

Luke said:


> Looking for good 150x200 avas of Guts. Thank you and will rep.



​


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 29, 2014)

Luke said:


> Looking for good 150x200 avas of Guts. Thank you and will rep.


----------



## Luke (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks a ton to both of you.


----------



## Evolution (Nov 29, 2014)

Khaleesi said:


> Can I get this as a transparent sig please without any of the words
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 29, 2014)

Can you make it just a little smaller, please?
Sorry for all the trouble


----------



## Evolution (Nov 29, 2014)

Sure, tell me if you want it even smaller.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 29, 2014)

^^ 

Thank you so much Evolution, it wont let me rep you again until I spread some around so I'll be back but thank you!


----------



## trance (Nov 30, 2014)

Got big ava rights. 

Any 175 x 250 avas of Kyouko Sakura?


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 30, 2014)

Trance said:


> Got big ava rights.
> 
> Any 175 x 250 avas of Kyouko Sakura?


----------



## Magician (Nov 30, 2014)

Badass 175x250 Saber avy's plox?


----------



## Sauce (Nov 30, 2014)

Magician said:


> Badass 175x250 Saber avy's plox?






​


----------



## Black Sheep (Nov 30, 2014)

Senior avys of Mugen and Jin?


----------



## Magician (Nov 30, 2014)

Sauce said:


> ​



Awesomeness.

24'd.

Will get you soon doe.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 30, 2014)

someone get rid of the background in this plz.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Nov 30, 2014)

Revy said:


> someone get rid of the background in this plz.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 30, 2014)

thanks.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 30, 2014)

Can I get this resized in a 150X200 and a 150X225


----------



## Magician (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Bonly (Nov 30, 2014)

Thank you my good sir


----------



## zoro (Nov 30, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Can I get this resized in a 150X200 and a 150X225


----------



## Black Sheep (Nov 30, 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> Senior avys of Mugen and Jin?



Re-requesting?


----------



## zoro (Nov 30, 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> Re-requesting?


----------



## Black Sheep (Nov 30, 2014)

Shiki said:


>



Thanks...Shiki


----------



## G (Dec 1, 2014)

150x200 avatar


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

150x200 pls; one with my avi's border, one with no border


----------



## Rob (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm not cool enough for fancy borders. 

Forgive me, Stunna


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls; one with my avi's border, one with no border


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

this with the border too pls


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> this with the border too pls



Had to cut mad frames.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

I appreciate it.


----------



## trance (Dec 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









I need these at 175 x 250, each with a thin black border please?


----------



## zoro (Dec 2, 2014)

Trance said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Here you go bro!


----------



## trance (Dec 2, 2014)

Shiki...why are you so based? 

Will trip-rep for the trouble but unfortunately, 24'd.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 2, 2014)

Avatar please. 



Focus on girl - cut out guy. 

Thanks!


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 2, 2014)

Can someone get rid of the backgrounds in these?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2014)

150x200 pls; with the same border as I have now (and one without the border for Alice and Shinji)


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 2, 2014)

Revy said:


> Can someone get rid of the backgrounds in these?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks,bro!!


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 2, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> Avatar please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Magician (Dec 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls; with the same border as I have now (and one without the border for Alice and Shinji)


----------



## Misuzu (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi 150x150 Avatar with better color effects pls  thank you =)


----------



## Ftg07 (Dec 2, 2014)

Requesting Alibaba avatars.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 2, 2014)

Misuzu said:


> Hi 150x150 Avatar with better color effects pls  thank you =)




What effects you'd like to have? Tried to pop the colors a bit, tell me, if you want a different effect.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 2, 2014)

Ftg07 said:


> Requesting Alibaba avatars.




Sorry for this question, but who's that/what anime/comic?


----------



## Misuzu (Dec 2, 2014)

Reiji said:


> What effects you'd like to have? Tried to pop the colors a bit, tell me, if you want a different effect.



Thanks thats perfect for me! =)


----------



## trance (Dec 2, 2014)

I need these at 175 x 250 with a dotted border please?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks so much! 

Have to spread.

 Edit: Repped.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 3, 2014)

please, two gif avatars:


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 3, 2014)

suga said:


> please, two gif avatars:



Like this?


----------



## kyochi (Dec 3, 2014)

yep yep :33 thank you


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 3, 2014)

Can I get a 150x200 avatar of these two gifs?





And try to not include the CW symbol. Rep and credit will be given. :33


----------



## Magician (Dec 3, 2014)

Trance said:


> I need these at 175 x 250 with a dotted border please?


----------



## Magician (Dec 3, 2014)

Rapidus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 3, 2014)

Rapidus said:


> Can I get a 150x200 avatar of these two gifs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like this? 


No credit needed btw.

edit: ah done already now


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 3, 2014)

Magician said:


>





Vengeance said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> No credit needed btw.
> ...



Thanks a lot to the both of you. Repped both as well. :33


----------



## Ftg07 (Dec 3, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Sorry for this question, but who's that/what anime/comic?



Magi the labyrinth of magic


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 3, 2014)

Ftg07 said:


> Magi the labyrinth of magic


----------



## santanico (Dec 3, 2014)

resize 175x250 & 150x200 plz


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 3, 2014)

starr said:


> resize 175x250 & 150x200 plz


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 3, 2014)

Sansa Stark gif avatars? maybe? plis.


----------



## zoro (Dec 3, 2014)

Tsubomii said:


> Sansa Stark gif avatars? maybe? plis.


----------



## santanico (Dec 3, 2014)

i owe u rep


----------



## santanico (Dec 5, 2014)

parasyte gif avatars plzzzz  150x200 since im not sure when my big avy rights expire


----------



## Magician (Dec 5, 2014)

starr said:


> parasyte gif avatars plzzzz  150x200 since im not sure when my big avy rights expire


----------



## Rosi (Dec 5, 2014)

four 150x200 avas please :33


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> four 150x200 avas please :33


----------



## Rosi (Dec 5, 2014)

beautiful! thank you.


----------



## santanico (Dec 5, 2014)

Magician said:


>



fuck yeah, you're the besto


----------



## G (Dec 5, 2014)

avatars of yukio okumura from ao no exorcist, but not some gay shit ffs


----------



## Sauce (Dec 5, 2014)

TOILET said:


> avatars of yukio okumura from ao no exorcist, but not some gay shit ffs



​


----------



## santanico (Dec 5, 2014)

resize a bit smaller plz 


150x200 just the guy


resize and crop this as well


----------



## zoro (Dec 5, 2014)

starr said:


> resize a bit smaller plz
> 
> 
> 150x200 just the guy
> ...









Is that okay? I had to cut a lot of frames for the avi


----------



## santanico (Dec 5, 2014)

oh thats wonderful 

I have another small request if you (or whomever)have time 
I'll rep twice :3


just him transforming 175x250


----------



## zoro (Dec 5, 2014)

starr said:


> oh thats wonderful
> 
> I have another small request if you (or whomever)have time
> I'll rep twice :3
> ...





Here you go!


----------



## santanico (Dec 5, 2014)

ty                              .


----------



## trance (Dec 5, 2014)

Any 175 x 250 avas of Death from Supernatural? Preferably, supremely high quality ones?


----------



## kyochi (Dec 5, 2014)

one avatar please 


well, two 

one with a white border plsss (((:


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 5, 2014)

suga said:


> one avatar please
> 
> 
> well, two
> ...


----------



## trance (Dec 6, 2014)

175 x 250 and with dotted borders please? Oh and can I still have the text in the 2nd one?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

one of each with a dotted border, one of each without a border, please


----------



## zoro (Dec 6, 2014)

Trance said:


> 175 x 250 and with dotted borders please? Oh and can I still have the text in the 2nd one?





The only way to keep the text is to make it 175x175 






Stunna said:


> one of each with a dotted border, one of each without a border, please









Here you go!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks!

Hate to be a bother, but can I get a white interior border on those dotted ones?


----------



## Izaya (Dec 6, 2014)

Can you make this in Sig size(because it's damn huge when I use it in the Previews


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Dec 6, 2014)

Guts signatures?


----------



## zoro (Dec 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Hate to be a bother, but can I get a white interior border on those dotted ones?



Sure!


----------



## zoro (Dec 6, 2014)

Disorder said:


> Guts signatures?









Izaya said:


> Can you make this in Sig size(because it's damn huge when I use it in the Previews






First one is 450x450 and second is 400x400


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Dec 6, 2014)

Shiki said:


>



These are wonderful thank you so much. Taking all of them tbh. Inb4 Luke sees this.


----------



## Izaya (Dec 6, 2014)

Shiki said:


> First one is 450x450 and second is 400x400


Thank you very much  
+rep


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 6, 2014)

Shisui Uchiha avatars? (150x200)


----------



## Arcana (Dec 6, 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> Shisui Uchiha avatars? (150x200)


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 6, 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> Shisui Uchiha avatars? (150x200)




Sheepy-kun!


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 6, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Sheepy-kun!





Arcana said:


>


Thanks Arcana and Thanks Rei-chan <3


----------



## trance (Dec 6, 2014)

Can I have my ava with a white and black border?


----------



## zoro (Dec 6, 2014)

Trance said:


> Can I have my ava with a white and black border?





At your service


----------



## trance (Dec 6, 2014)

Shiki said:


> At your service



Might as well call the IRS on me because I'm seriously in debt now.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 7, 2014)

150x200 avatar gifs

;


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 7, 2014)

I want that as my avatar, the larger the size the better.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 7, 2014)

STOCK: 

150x200 

rounded borders please?


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 7, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> 150x200 avatar gifs
> 
> ;







Prince Vegeta said:


> I want that as my avatar, the larger the size the better.



You mean 175x250?


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 7, 2014)

Oceania said:


> STOCK:
> 
> 150x200
> 
> rounded borders please?


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 7, 2014)

Oceania said:


> STOCK:
> 
> 150x200
> 
> rounded borders please?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 7, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> You mean 175x250?



it looks pretty nice ,but can you add borders to it?

edit: it only shows as a pic not gif when I use it :/


----------



## Oceania (Dec 7, 2014)

thanks I'll take this one though.
Thanks also Reji I'll have to spread before reping. :33


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 7, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> it looks pretty nice ,but can you add borders to it?
> 
> edit: it only shows as a pic not gif when I use it :/



It's too large for your ava rights, next time be more precise please.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2014)

150x200 same border as my current set



480x220 same border pls


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 same border as my current set
> 
> 
> 
> 480x220 same border pls







Had to cut half the frames on the avi.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Dec 8, 2014)

Icons please? 

1. 

Can I get 2 of the first one? One showing just her feet with the ball and another one cropped normally?

2. 

Thank you 

oh and First 1 as a signature too please!


----------



## trance (Dec 8, 2014)

175 x 250 please?


----------



## Rima (Dec 8, 2014)

150 x 200 please


----------



## Impact (Dec 8, 2014)

Senior size with Rounded borders?


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 8, 2014)

Can't do the gifs atm... 



Impact said:


> Senior size with Rounded borders?


----------



## Rosi (Dec 8, 2014)

150x200 ava please :33


----------



## Rob (Dec 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Rosi_ 



 For some reason it came out very pixelated. This is the best I could do


----------



## Remyx (Dec 8, 2014)

Can someone modify this into a really cool set?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

150x200 with same border as mine pls, and one without


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 with same border as mine pls, and one without


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks, gotta spread


----------



## Magician (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Shinobu (Dec 8, 2014)

Rosi said:


> 150x200 ava please :33




This shouldn't be pixelated:


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

these too, pls


----------



## Shanks (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> these too, pls





edit: added border per your last request incase you prefer it this way:


----------



## Rosi (Dec 8, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosi_
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason it came out very pixelated. This is the best I could do





Reiji said:


> This shouldn't be pixelated:



thaaank you


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Dec 8, 2014)

Roƅ said:


>



Thank you so much!


----------



## kyochi (Dec 8, 2014)

please a quick of avy of


----------



## Shanks (Dec 8, 2014)

suga said:


> please a quick of avy of


----------



## kyochi (Dec 8, 2014)

did you by any chance add an effect to that?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 8, 2014)

suga said:


> did you by any chance add an effect to that?



I did. Here's the original.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you :')))))


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 8, 2014)

suga said:


> please a quick of avy of


----------



## jNdee~ (Dec 8, 2014)

Brunette Emilia Clarke set/ava pls


----------



## Shanks (Dec 9, 2014)

Battousai said:


> Brunette Emilia Clarke set/ava pls



Just avys here.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 9, 2014)

Avatar with dotted border please.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 9, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> Avatar with dotted border please.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 9, 2014)

Electra said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## Rima (Dec 9, 2014)

150 x 200 dotted border


----------



## shippofox (Dec 9, 2014)

Rima said:


> 150 x 200 dotted border


----------



## santanico (Dec 9, 2014)

175x250 & 150x200 plz



make these smaller plz


----------



## Rob (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm not sure what you meant with "make these smaller", so I _literally_ just made them smaller... 





And dude, are those spoilers from SnK 2?


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 9, 2014)

starr said:


> 175x250 & 150x200 plz
> 
> 
> 
> make these smaller plz



Like this?


The other two how much smaller exactly?


----------



## santanico (Dec 9, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> I'm not sure what you meant with "make these smaller", so I _literally_ just made them smaller...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the ova 


Vengeance said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> The other two how much smaller exactly?



these are great. small like the ones Rob posted :3


----------



## Reznor (Dec 9, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

